# (CSRHoD) Creamsteak's Red Hand of Doom II [IC]



## Creamsteak (May 7, 2008)

*Chapter I:* Posts 2-738

Two different adventuring groups meet in combat, assaulted by a band of vicious hobgoblins. The adventures handily win the day, but both groups realize that their chances would have been very slim if they had not happened upon each other at just the right time. Each group has a different reason for passing by Drellin's Ferry, the local river town. One group is on their way to explore the ruins of Vraath Keep, while the other group was to deliver a message to Town Speaker Norro Wiston. Both groups determine that their goals are fairly similar means to an end.

The adventuring party, now stocked with a full assortment of heroes, travels through the treacherous Witchwood in search of long-lost treasure and waiting hobgoblin ambushes. They meet the friendly woodsman Jorr, who offers them aid as a tracker and guide. After dealing with the creatures of the Witchwood, they arrive at Vraath Keep - an old stone castle turned into a Hobgoblin staging area.

At Vraath Keep, two battles take place. In the first, the heroes ambush and defeat Wyrmlord Koth, a powerful bugbear sorcerer. The group discovers a wealth of information on the incomming threat of the hobgoblin armies. In the second battle of Vraath, the group is ambushed by the spirits of the damned commander Amery Vraath and his giant foes. The battle mocks the original conflict that ended in the giants and Vraath's death. At the end of the battle, Gurguannin and Scarlet are dead. The spirit of Amery permits the party to explore his final tomb below the castle, where they find various items including Amery's longbow.

The party travels north, based on the information from Koth. When they arrive at the Skull Gorge Bridge, a massive battle breaks out. A dragon and various hobgoblins guard the place, and they inflict severe damage on much of the party. The group of adventerurs is wiley and prepared, and they manage to defeat the guards -though the dragon narrowly escapes death. During the battle a prisoner by the name of Pender breaks free from the hobgoblins and joins the adventuring party. He becomes a valuable asset to the group.

The heroes learn of the full extent of the hobgoblin invasion -numbering in the thousands. After the Battle of Skull Gorge, the group sabotages the bridge in order to slow the enemy army. Once all is said and done, they return to Drellin's Ferry to give a fair warning.

After a meeting of the town coucil, the decision is made to flee from the approaching army. The entire city spends the next three days evacuating the township. Even as the populace begins the trek to the walled city of Brindol, there are still things to be done. The enemy is everywhere, and there seems to be no limit to their numbers.

*Chapter 2:* Posts 739-1052

The adventurers set of to the fallen City of Rhest, sleeping at the bottom of the Blackfens. After seeing the evacuation first-hand from the tail end, the group makes their way north. When they encounter a small palisade along the road, guarded by ogres and hobgoblins, they make short work of them and find notes detailing the presence of the Wyrmlord in lake Rhestilor. Only a short while into the swamp later, they are assaulted by fearsome greenspawn razorfiends which prove a formidable opponent. With the help of newly arrived friends, the Tiri Kitor elves, they dispatch the creatures and visit the elves home of Starsong Hill.

The elves provide a brief reprieve before the group assaults the servants of the Red Hand of Doom in fallen Rhestilor. Their choice of attack was amphibious, traveling through the water to avoid detection. Their surprise seems to work at first, but a ringing bell and various signs of danger signal the wyrmlord to early action. The group ends up facing not only the wyrmlord, but a few of his scouts, the warlock, and the dragon all at the same time.

The fighting is neck and neck at first, but the adventurer's turn things on their side when the wyrmlord is dispatched and things turn against the enemy. The second wyrmlord is slain, and the group begins working to unravel the riddle of the what the Red Hand Horde has done. Two things come to light: the greenspawn hatchery in the swamp, and the pendant of some horrible lich known as the Ghostlord. The group decides to make way to Brindol to regroup and discern their next target.

Upon reaching Brindol, supplies are restored, information gathered, and equipment purchased. They make way to the Thornwaste to see whatever horror lurks therein...

*Chapter 3:* Current Leg


----------



## Creamsteak (May 7, 2008)

Tyrla's attempt to influence the creature fails to alter it's fixation and hunger. The creature starts to swim forward, gaping maw wide open. (Immune to the effect because of the language dependance, I think that's right as I don't believe the special description does apply to the spell itself.)

Larian uses his wand to strike twice against the thick mud-caked monster dealing 8 damage.

End of Surprise Round

*Initiatives*
Party
Fishy-mcFishyFish


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 7, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 7*

Seeing the deadly intent of the fish, Pender moves forward to engage it. He moves as quickly as he can in his heavy armor in an effort to cut off its progress toward the party. When he reaches the mighty fish, he hacks at it with a great swing of his adamantine greatsword.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 7, 2008)

Tyrla puffed out a sharp breath of bubbles.  "Well, that didn't work..."  She shuffled a bit through the muddy bottom of the lake, moving so that she kept Pender and Siobhan between herself and the fish- at least as much as possible.  Arcane energy crackled around her hand, ready in case the fish did not heed Larian's warning.

OOC: Move to keep the heavy-armor types as a fish-shield.  Ready action to invoke an eldritch  blast if the fish moves to attack- if needed, this would be at point blank range, +10 touch, 4d6+1


----------



## Arkhandus (May 8, 2008)

Warren waits, still ready to strike once the fish is close enough.

_(ooc: not sure why we got two turns before the fish...)_


----------



## Redclaw (May 8, 2008)

Larian backs away from the fish, happy to have Pender and Siobhan stand between him and Mr McFishyFish.  He also prods it once again with his wand of magic missiles (2d4+2).


----------



## Pinotage (May 8, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 16 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

The crocodile swam near the massive catfish unsure of its intent. Avril could feel the instinct of the reptilian creature in her mind, and she just wanted to lash out with her reptilian power. She held back, however, until the catfish decided to show its true colors, the massive mouth of teeth aiming to devour them. Larian's magic missiles had hardly appeared to make a dent in the creature.

Swimming closer, she showed her own teeth, and aggressively attacked the giant catfish, biting with the full power of her muscular crocodile jaws. Hopwfully the pain of the bite would be enough to drive the creature away - she did not really want to slay this menace. After all, it could form an important part of the natural ecosystem of the lake.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Charge the catfish and bite it. Avril Crocodile Bite Charge: +11. Damage: 1d8+6.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2008)

Since she didn't have a weapon she could use effectively while underwater, Siobhan focused on keeping herself between the softer targets while not getting eaten herself.

*OoC:* Position between fish and the others, and Total Defense, raising AC to 25, Touch 16.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 13, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla
Larian
Pender
Warren
Avril
Siobhan
Carrion Catfish

Tyrla uses the creature's slow reaction speed to her advantage, firing a close range eldritch blast as the creature closes in with it's open mouth. The blast seems weaker than it could be though, inflicting only 11 points of damage.

Larian tries his wand again, two more bursts inflicting a total of 6 damage.

Pender, Warren, and Siobhan each make themselves ready to strike the creature should they get an opportunity. 

Avril charges forward with the shape of a crocodile, and strikes a fair bite for 12 points of damage.

The massive creature returns the favor, openning it's maw wide and striking avril. The initial bite is bad, but not terrible. While the creature is huge, it has only stubs for teeth, and it's not quite as strong relative to it's size compared to most underwater monsters. The bite only deals a meager 7 points of damage... but the creature's maw proves it's dangerous potential as it immediately tries to force Avril down into it's gullet.

(The fish beat Avril on the grapple, so Avril is now held with all the relevant modifiers for that.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 13, 2008)

Tyrla knew that as long as the fish held onto Avril's crocodile form another blast would be risky- instead she reached back over her shoulder and drew the spear that she had carried for ages, but almost never used.  Stepping forward just a bit, she extended the weapon to Siobhan- while it wasn't much, it worked quite well underwater...

OOC: Move action to draw weapon and step up.  The weapon she is offering to Siobhan is a MW cold iron shortspear, which ought to work better than a warhammer but still counts as a simple weapon.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 15, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 7*

Pender rushes forward (as best he can in full plate armor underwater   ) and attempts to free Avril by prying open the jaws of the great fish.


----------



## Redclaw (May 15, 2008)

Seeing Avril in trouble, and his missiles failing to drive the creature away, Larian steps up, chanting an arcane word, Amplifico, and grasping the tail of the crocodile as it thrashes in the mouth of the fish.  Instantly the transformed Avril grows to twice her size, stretching the mouth of the catfish.

[sblock=ooc] cast magic missile from memory, 4d4+4 damage.
CS, am I right in thinking Avril, in croc form, is not a valid target for my enlarge person spell? Cast enlarge person on Avril.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (May 15, 2008)

Siobhan takes the spear from Tyrla and then moves towards the catfish, hoping that it will lose interest in them when it realises that this meal is fighting back.

[sblock=OoC]Attack with MW shortspear +10 (1d6+4)[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (May 15, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 18 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

The catfish looked sluggish and fat, but it had a bite that held onto her stronger than she would've expected. Her crocodile tail lashed out against the water, attempting to free herself from the powerful jaws of the creature and its teeth. Panic had not yet started to set in, but she could feel the creature's throat attempting to get her down into its gullet. It was actually attempting to swallow her. She frantically swam again, hoping to escape.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Attempt to escape grapple. Grapple modifier: +9.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 16, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 44/44, AC 25 (t 20, f 21), Island of Blades stance*

As soon as Pender gets close enough, Warren unleashes the attack he had been waiting for....  A quick stab mimicked by a cold, shadowy copy of his blade, freezing tiny bits of water in its wake.  If he hits Avril by mistake, he'll be disappointed, but it's her own fault for engaging the thing in melee by herself like she did.

[sblock=ooc]Leaving it to the DM to roll for determining which grappler he hits.  Warren acts right when Pender gets to the giant fish, so if Avril escapes before Pender's turn, it should be no problem.

Both attack rolls came out 28, so whichever one I'd choose, Warren still gets the extra cold damage from the shadow blade.  So, 28 to hit, 9 piercing damage, and 1 cold damage. -_-

Short sword +13 melee for 1d4+5+1d6 damage, and Shadow Blade Technique +13 melee for 1d6 cold damage
Shadow Blade Technique against giant catfish (1d20+13=28, 1d4+5=8, 1d6=1, 1d20+13=28, 1d6=1) [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla
Larian
Pender
Warren
Avril
Siobhan
Fishstick

Tyrla draws a spear, but not for her own self-defense, rather to hand it off to Pender.

Larian takes advantage of his virtual plethora of transumation spells and casts enlarge person on Avril in crocodile form. This spell has the effect of increasing her size and making it fairly impossible for the fish to swallow her, but it does not automatically break her from the current held status.

Pender closes some amount of distance with the fish, but his heavy status and the water prove too challenging to both close the distance and land an attack. He ends his action 15 feet from the beast (only needs to move 10 to be in range, which is his move speed right now).

Warren looses himself from Pender and strikes with his technique against the dire catfish. His blade rips into the flesh of the massive bottomfeeder and rips open a fair portion of it's fatty tissue underneath it's skin. 10 damage.

Avril attempts to break free using an opposed grapple, but comes up a little weaker than the fish and does not break the hold.

Siobhan, like Pender, only manages to close the gap. She still needs to move another 10 feet to attack.

The monstrous fish willingly releases the enlarged croc, unsatisfied with it's strange ability to bloat itself up to the fish's own size. Seeing all of the strange tempting morsels that have decided to come closer, it decides that another snack would hit the spot right now. It lashes out against it's aggressor, the small halfling Warren. The bite attack hits, once again dealing only 7 damage. Warren is bested by the fish's strength, and now becomes held in it's mouth, threatening to take him into it's stomache on the following round if he can't find a way to get loose.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 18, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Giant Killing Style*

Warren grits his teeth for a moment, trying to avoid being swallowed by the giant fish.  He tries to use his experience with fighting big monsters to shift position in its jaw, stab its gums or lips, and cut through.  After a twirling of his blade and a sweep to try and invoke burning energy along its length....

[sblock=ooc]While he could try an Escape Artist check at +4, it doesn't seem likely that it would beat the fish's grapple check to get him free.  So instead he'll try to stab and incinerate it first.

These actions are assuming that nobody else gets him free first somehow, since I'm not sure how they could.  If he is somehow freed from its grip first, he'll use a different tactic.

For now, his action is to change stances to Giant Killing Style, for +2 on attack rolls and +4 on damage rolls against larger creatures.  Then initiate Death Mark and attack.  It's not really mentioned anywhere in the Bo9S whether or not Desert Wind maneuvers work underwater, but since it does mention a limitation on Stone Dragon maneuvers (and since some spells already have such a clause), I would assume that the designers intentionally did not limit DW in that way.  Besides, Death Mark generates its fire inside the body of the target.  I'm not quite sure if a strike maneuver can be used in a grapple, but from the grapple text and the way maneuvers work, I think so.  Up to the DM of course.

If his Death Mark fails to work, he'll still be making an attack, at least.

Short sword +9 melee (+11, -4 grappling, +2 Giant Killing Style) for 1d4+12 piercing damage and 6d6+3 fire damage (Reflex DC 16 halves the fire damage), fire damage covers an area as well excluding Warren (20 ft. spread radius if target is Large, 30 ft. if Huge, 40 ft. if Gargantuant, 50 ft. if Colossal)[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 19, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Barbarian 7*

Frustrated by the slow pace of his movement underwater, Pender continues to lunge forward as quickly as he can. When he reaches the great fish, he grabs its mouth and attempts to pry open its jaws so that Warren can swim free.

[sblock=OOC]In mechanics terms, joining the grapple, goal is to break pin.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (May 19, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 16 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril felt her body grow in size, quietly thankful for Larian's spell that would stop her from becomming this large fish's food. She doesn't manage to jerk free, but strangely finds herself free as the sluggish fish quickly darts for the smaller halfling that had come to her aid. _Warren!_ Her mind convulses at the thought of harm coming to Warren and she uses the increased weight and power of her large form to slam her massive tail and bulk into the catfish. With a little luck, the blow would dislodge Warren from the creature's mouth.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril uses her tail slap attack. Avril's Tail Slap: +9. Damage: 3d6+7 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Enlarge Person (Larian, 7 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2008)

Larian's eyes open wide in alarm as he sees the halfling gummed by the big fish.  Hoping to do a little to help, but realizing that he doesn't have many options while underwater, he casts a quick spell, and four globes of blue light leave his outstretched hand and move through the water to strike the dire catfish.
[sblock=ooc] cast magic missile, 4d4+4 damage [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 20, 2008)

For the moment, Tyrla held her ground- it was too risky to take a shot at the fish while it still held one of the group captive.  Arcane energy sparkled around her hand, refracting oddly through the water, as she waited for an opening.


OOC: Ready action to invoke an eldritch blast if the fish either lets go or totally swallows Warren.  I had thought to hand the spear off to Siobhan- and I thought she took it, but the summary says it went to Pender; did I miss something?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 23, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla
Larian
Pender
Warren
Avril
Siobhan
Fishstick

Tyrla holds her hands ready to to conjur another blast. Larian uses a barrage of magic missiles to inflict 15 more points of error-proof damage against the fish. Avril likewise strikes at the fish, beating into it's fleshy hide for 15 more points.

Pender tries to join the grapple, but his efforts have no effect. He does, however, manage to get tangled up with the fish. 

Warren retaliates against his aggressor with an incredible attack. The strike ignites for a rediculous 41 points of damage. The fish explodes a horrible mess of meat and bone, revealing the very inards of this particularly large fish.

Slicing through the water at high speed as it's expelled, a massive sheet of metal nearly rips through Avril as it is jettisoned in the direction of the party. The large rectangular plate continues past Siobhan, Tyrla, and finally lands at Larian's feet, digging itself a good two feet into the soft mud and sand of the lakes floor.

After the spectacle of Warren's sudden revenge strike is over, the item appears to be the only thing of any note expelled from the fish. How it got there to begin with? That's quite a story.

The item looks to be an adamantine large shield, still untarnished from over a year in the creatures stomache. On the front of it, there is a clear depiction of a roaring lion's face. The words _"To replace the one you broke..."_ are etched into the original finish on the back.

[sblock=OOC]What the hell 41 damage?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 23, 2008)

Larian looks at the remains of the fish, then raises an eyebrow at Warren.  Apparently he ate something that didn't agree with him, he offers.  Are we all well? shall we continue on?
[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Enlarge Person (Avril)--7 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2008)

"That is one excellent-looking shield," Siobhan says, eyeing the adamantine shield. "Anybody mind if I claim it?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 24, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "That is one excellent-looking shield," Siobhan says, eyeing the adamantine shield. "Anybody mind if I claim it?"




Tyrla eyed the shield warily, as if perhaps it might launch itself further.  "I have no objection- not many of us use shields anyway."

OOC: Detect Magic on the shield


----------



## Creamsteak (May 24, 2008)

Detects as magic.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 24, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren blinks.  _'Didn't expect that.  Must've been a lotta dead-flesh gasses pent up inside or something...  Was it even a zombie though?'_ he thinks.

The halfling waves his short sword towards the general direction of the belltower, indicating the group should start moving that way again.  Then he sheathes the blade and grabs onto Pender's shoulder again before the tides or something send him drifting away.

[sblock=ooc]Cool, that'd be like an average of 4 on each d6.  But then, short-term damage is what Warren does best; staying alive and useful after the first two rounds is not.  Worried that it would be tougher and more damaging, like those green dragonspawn thingamabobs that freaked Warren the heck out.

Anyway, something I hadn't noticed until this past week or two is that the Water Breathing spell only says that it allows creatures to breathe water freely.  It doesn't really specify if it allows them to talk normally underwater, which I had always assumed it did.  So out of uncertainty, I've avoided having Warren say anything underwater.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 25, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 7*

Wiping fish guts off his armor the best he can, Pender continues on toward the bell tower, dragging the mighty halfling along behind him with a new respect.


----------



## Redclaw (May 25, 2008)

The shield is yours, my friend, Larian says to Siobhan.  May it serve us all by keeping you safe in the coming battle.  He then follows Pender and Warren, only pausing to dismiss his enlarge spell if Avril wishes to return to her normal size.
[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Enlarge Person (Avril)--7 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (May 26, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 16 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

The battle was won, and treasure had been found. Ordinarily she'd be pleased by that, but the thought of what lay ahead still bothered her. There was much to do, and much danger ahead. If there were still loads of these razorspawn ahead, then they had tough battles to fight.

She swam towards where Warren was indicating the path ahead to the bell tower, and joined her companion on the swim towards the tower, while Siobhan and Larian collected the shield.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Sorry, all, have been really busy this past week. Things should be normal now.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Enlarge Person (Larian, 7 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 31, 2008)

The journey through the mud takes a great deal of time, and the lack of visibility raise the tension in the area. Eventually, the group finds the underwater doorway leading into the tall and decaying belltower. The wood is soft, almost completely rotten, and easy to pry from the rusted hinges that held it in place. Once that one obstacle is removed, you find a rather decorative stone building on the interior, with a spiral staircase leading upwards... up and out of the water.


----------



## Redclaw (May 31, 2008)

Larian pauses when they can see the surface, gesturing for everyone to wait a moment.  Now that we are close, I shall ward us all from the effects of the dragons' acid.  With a few gestures and a mumbled word, his spell is cast.
[sblock=ooc] Cast Mass Resist Energy (Acid), giving everyone Resist Acid 20[/sblock]


[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 31, 2008)

Tyrla nodded her thanks for Larian's protective spell, but she still had no wish to be the first one up the stairs.  She waited, idly flexing her fingers as if practicing the gestures of her arcane power.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 1, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 18 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril swam along with the others, not finding it as difficult as her companions. She stayed close, though, realising that her swimming made her much more suitable to this environment than did the walking of her armored friends. Eventually they reached their destination and entered the bell tower from below, making their way up until they finally reached the level where the water ended.

She looked up at the stairs, and then at Warren. In turn she motion to her friends to indicate which of her or Warren should take a look to scout out the exit from the water. She believed a crocodile would be circumspect, but then she was good at hiding in the water. She started swimming closer to the stairs, trying to see if she could see anything about the exit from the water.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Creamsteak, what does the exit from the water look like? Can we see anything other than the stairs? Does it lead into a room? Is the water level at the top of the stairs at the level of the next floor?

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2008)

The stairs lead up out of the water. It looks like the next floor (the first dry one in the tower) is 4 feet above the waterline, meaning that there's some space. It seems to lead into some sort of room, probably with more stairs leading farther up.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

Larian looks questioningly at Warren, knowing that this is where the halfling can truly shine.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 6, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance*

Warren moves forward once the group finally reaches the belltower's base, creeping over toward the edge of the submerged section and starting to scout around, carefully at first.  The halfling draws his short sword as he goes, assuming a ready stance as he creeps along.

_(ooc: Sorry for being slow in noticing the update after Avril.  Warren takes 10 on Move Silently (26), moving half speed through the tower, keeping a lookout.  Assuming the Assassin's Stance.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 6, 2008)

As Warren steps up out of the water, the sound of his dripping clothes fight against his natural quietness. However, he remains undetected. In the lower room of the tower, four small straw mats are resting, surrounded by the goods and equipment of soldiers in service to the Red Hand.

More importantly, two hobgoblins lie curled up on opposite sides of the room, deeply slumbering even as Warren turns up. One bears the clothing and symbols of a bladebearer in the red hand, while the other is dressed as a normal warrior.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 7, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance*

Warren smiles wickedly and creeps over to the hobgoblin regular, plunging his blade into the hobgoblin's throat, hoping for an instant kill with a spinal-cord severing.  Then goes over to the hobgoblin bladebearer to try the same.

[sblock=ooc]Coup de grace attempt on each, starting with the less-important looking hobgoblin, then killing the one that he recognizes as similar in garb to the one he fought way back at the beginning of all this Red Hand business.

Coup de grace for 25 damage to the hobgoblin regular, Fortitude DC 35 versus instant death
Coup de grace for 29 damage to the hobgoblin bladebearer, Fortitude DC 39 versus instant death

Coup de grace with Sneak Attack against hobgoblin regular and bladebearer (2d4+3d6+10=25, 2d4+3d6+10=29) [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 9, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 18 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril the crocodile watched as Warren climbed up the stairs onto dry land, her body ready for attack and the unexpected. She was nervous - she always was when Warren wandered around on his own. Circling close to the stairs, she kept her ears above water, hoping to hear the first sign of trouble coming from above.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril makes active Listen checks.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 10, 2008)

Warren's first strike puts down the hobgoblin soldier, but the sudden movements in the room disturb the bladebearer. In the poor visibility of the situation, however, the bladebearer fails to realize where or what it was that woke him. Warren reacts more quickly (wins initiative) and strikes the bladebearer immediately while he's still unaware, killing the potential threat. The blood of the hobgoblin slides down the cracks in the stone floor, and then drip into the water below, dissipating into the lake like a slow black rain. The party below can see the sudden appearance of the blood in the water, though in the gray color-deprived pool inside the tower it has no hint of red.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance*

Warren sighs after his heart speeds up, worried that the second hobgoblin might shout out an alarm before he could kill it.  Once that one's down, he takes a moment to clean his blade off and settle down. _'That was stupid, Warren! Kill the big guy first, then the weakling! If the grunt wakes up from the noise, he'd be a lot easier to handle!'_ he mentally scolds himself.

Finally, the halfling goes back into the water to motion for the others to come up slowly, then he resurfaces and tries to dry off a bit.  He whispers as the first of them come up, *"I'll scout a bit more, try to stay quiet."*  After a few moments he proceeds to slink off further into the tower, quietly as he can.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Larian's heart leaps into his throat as he sees the blood drip into the water.  _I hope that's not the halfling's,_ he thinks to himself, only to have his fears assuaged moments later when Warren returns and motions them up.

Larian emerges from the water and attempts to dry himself off as much as possible.  He nods in response to Warren's plan, but gets himself ready to come to the small warrior's aid if needed.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2008)

Siobhan lets out a breath she had not realized she was holding when the halfling finally appears to tell them the coast is clear.

When they get out of the water, the aasimar does some training moves to get used to the weight and balance of her new shield while they again wait for Warren to scout ahead.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tyrla followed the others up out of the water.  She gave a quick pitiless glance at the two bodies, then scanned the rest of the room, ready to move once Warren's scouting gave them a path to follow.

OOC: Use Detect Magic on the hobs while we're waiting.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 16, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 18 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril hastily dragged her heavy crocodile form up the stairs. It was not easy to co-ordinate the body out of water, but she was used to it from having taken this form before. She emerged into the chamber to thankfully see that Warren was fine, but that the two hobgoblins were not. Taking a look around, she moved to where the exits were, and started to guard the exit, using her eyes and ears to spot anything that would bother their intrusion of the tower.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril makes active Listen checks.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 17, 2008)

Warren ascends the stairs leading up to the top of the tower and the bell, however he seems to get an unneeded response from the guards above. The sound of a wooden pole being braced against hardened stone alerts Warren that there's movement above, though he's uncertain what's going on.

[sblock=Goblin]"You just switched, I'm going!"
"No, you just went, I'm going!"[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 19, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Giant Killing Style*

Warren twists the light and shadows around him for momentary invisibility, quietly going up to the next floor to try eliminating the threats quickly.  He'll stab the closest one he can find, unless the other looks like those bladebearers he's fought before.  Then he invisibly twirls his blade again and makes the target explode in flames.  Finally he reappears, just as the flames subside, looking for other victims.

If there are still several enemies alive in the room, he'll shout for the others to come up and help, but if there's only one left, he'll just hope to take it out before it realizes what's happening.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, forgot to post here last night.

Warren uses Cloak of Deception, a move action with Move Silently (at +16), and Death Mark, hoping against hope that he'll take out whoever's grunting in gibberish at each other in that room.  If anything survives, hopefully Warren will win initiative and kill them while they're still flat-footed at his invisible entrance.

Short sword +13 (+15 against targets bigger than Small) melee against flat-footed target (supposedly) for 1d4+5 (1d4+9 instead against targets bigger than Small) piercing damage, 1d6 Sneak Attack damage, and 6d6+3 fire damage to target and others except Warren within 10 feet if target is Medium-sized (5 feet if smaller), Reflex DC 16 halves the fire damage[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2008)

Warren ascends the stairs invisibly, but the two guards are half-expecting _something_ and as Warren reaches the top two arrows strike into the stone behind him. The two hobgoblin grunts drop their bows and grab the halberds adjacent to them.

Warren strikes into the nearer of the two targets suddenly, catching him unprepared for the quick blow and dealing 33 points of damage. The other guard gets rocked back by the explosion. He barely braces himself from falling over the side of the bell tower from the blast. (ref save made for half on the flame).

The hobgoblin recovers his breath briefly seeing the halfling in front of him and sweeps a wide attack with his weapon, easily missing the halfling, as it was intended to and instead hitting the bellotower. The awkward clank of the device rattles across the open lake, but the ring only sounds once from the strike as there is no hammer inside.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 24, 2008)

So much for the subtle approach, Larian observes to his companions.  He then rushes up the stairs to help Warren, one hand already reaching into his spell component pouch.

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, AC 25, HP 37/44, Giant Killing Style*

Warren narrows his eyes and says darkly in Common *"You're going to regret that, gobbo."*  He spins about and stabs twice at the second hobgoblin's kidneys, blade gleaming momentarily with a golden flash.

[sblock=ooc]Initiating Flashing Sun.  Probably shouldn't have rolled it myself, since InvisibleCastle didn't like my first attack roll nor my second damage roll. -_-

First attack was a 15 for 16 damage, second attack was a 28 for 13 damage.
Flashing Sun with Giant Killing Style and Discipline Focus against hobgoblin in belltower (1d20+11=15, 1d4+12=16, 1d20+11=28, 1d4+12=13) 

Was the first hobgoblin still conscious?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2008)

First goblin is dropped. Second acted immediately after warren. Now everyone else can act, then Warren, then the goblin again (unlikely).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 25, 2008)

At the sound of commotion, Tyrla followed Larian up the stairs, arcane power sparking around her right hand.  With only one foe having survived the lethal halfling's initial assault, that left an easy choice of targets...

OOC: Eldritch blast at remaining hobgoblin, launched as soon as she has a clear line of sight. +10 ranged touch, 4d6+1 damage


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 25, 2008)

Tyrla's blast hits for 22 points against the already burned hobgoblin, finishing him off.

The sound of the bell still lingers, echoing out across the lake, but there is no immediate reaction.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 25, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 18 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

The crocodile was not as quick as her companions up the last flight of stairs, but thankfully by the time she arrived, Tyrla had managed to bring the hobgoblin down with a well placed and powerful blast of eldritch energy. With the sound of the bell echoing across the lake, Avril moved closer to the edge, hoping to hear or see any signs that the bell's movements had drawn attention. As far as she was aware, the only places that contained residents were the lizardfolk huts, and the town hall which they had yet to explore. So far there was no sign of any experimentation, or more razorfiends.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril makes active Spot and Listen checks. Creamsteak, is the only other building that's above water the town hall? How far is that from the bell tower?

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tyrla looked warily around, as if expecting something to respond to the bell's single tone.  Her right hand curled almost reflexively, a fitful sputter of arcane energy dancing between her fingers.

OOC: Is there anything else visible in the "room" we're in, or anything like more stairs headed up?  If not, it seems like heading for the "town hall" or other structures is our next plan.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 26, 2008)

The town hall is the only large structure that is visible above the waterline, and there doesn't appear to be much else of interest at the tower. The bladebearer that was killed below did have two +1 shortswords, however, which should be taken in.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 26, 2008)

Warren turns to his comrades coming up the stairs.  *"Thanks, Tyrla.  Sorry I didn't silence them both quick enough, but I didn't think any of you could get up here as quietly and invisibly, to help before they sounded an alarm."*

He scowls and goes to plunge his blade into the goblinoids' throats, making certain they won't be getting up later.  Then proceeds with the looting.  As he does so, he mutters quietly to the corpses *"I wouldn't want to be you meeting Maglubiyet like this, chumps..."* with a quiet snicker.  With the wetwork done, he focuses on a few moments of practicing his forms and re-attuning himself to the fires and shadows, as Orlane taught him.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 26, 2008)

So how is the group going to act from here? Cross to the town hall underwater again? Or something else?


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm up for waiting to see what we can see from up here.  Anyone else?


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 30, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 18 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Unable to communicate with her allies, Avril continued to keep her eyes and ears open for any further signs of trouble. She only turned around to indicate that her allies should ensure that the bell could not be sounded again. If they found trouble later, they didn't want somebody ringing the bell behind their backs. She gestures with her long head to the bell, indicating several bites that it needed to be nullified.

She then turned her attention back to the water, watching the town hall in particular. If there was some sort of vile factory here, then that was the most likely place it was going to be. She attempted to see how many levels of the town hall were above water. It would make a difference to what they were expecting there.


[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril continues to make active Spot and Listen checks. Creamsteak, how many levels of the town hall are above water, and what's the rough size of the complex?

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 2, 2008)

The morning light and early fog don't help the group determine much details about the building other than it's relative size and position. It's roughly 30 feet above the waterline, in all, with a few windows at each level and a bridge connecting two of the structures.

The sounds of large amphibians and reptiles react to the sounds of the bell echoing, but they are only a bit louder than they were before the attack on the belltower.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 2, 2008)

Following what she thinks Avril means, Siobhan asks Pender to help her lower the bell to the floor so it can't be rung again without significant effort.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2008)

After a long, uncertain silence among the others, Warren gets tired of waiting for them to decide what's next, and says *"Alright, let's just go back underwater again and go over to the town hall or whatever, look for anything o'er there what needs killin'."*  He finishes stuffing any loot he can find in the belltower into his extradimensional storage, then heads back to the room at the waterline, waiting for the others.  He latches onto Pender's shoulder again once they finally go back underwater.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 3, 2008)

Lacking any sign of action on the part of the lake's residents, Larian nods and follows Warren down to the water.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 7, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 18 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Using her keen eyes she tried to assess the situation through the morning fog as best she could. The main building wasn't too far from here, and they'd have to be prepared for the fact that those razorfiend and whatever else they were concocting in that place was ready for them. Mentally sighing, she joined the others and slid her crocodile shape back into the water, ready to take on the dangers for the sake of the Dawn Way.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 8, 2008)

After one last look around the lake area, Tyrla sighed and headed back down the stairs to join the others.  She would have preferred to shoot down anything that tried to respond to the bell's call, but it looked like things weren't going to be that simple- they were going to have to go back underwater...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 8, 2008)

What must have been an impressive stone structure now lies half-submerged in the lake. Its facade still displays majestic heroes bearing heraldic lion devices and armed with swords, spears, and bows, their countenances carved into marble pillars. The building's ground floor is now completely submerged, and its second floor sits just above the water level, its marble heroes caked with moss and mud. The third floor is partially collapsed, exposing its rooms to the sky above. A wooden walkway has been lashed together around the building's perimeter, and a floating bridge leads to a nearby low ruin surrounded by a wooden fence. Two flights of wooden stairs lead up along the facade to the ruined roof above.

The spot at approximately 3B on the map is at the waters level, and would allow fairly easy access to the outside. However, if you are willing to go in through the buildings interior, 3G offers an additional point of access.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 12, 2008)

Larian looks at the surface as it lets in images of the building above them.  He turns to his friends and motions to the walkway on the outside of the building, thinking it best to work their way in from the front.

Anyone want bull's strength before we go in?

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Tyrla continued to follow along with the others.  At Larian's suggestion, she nodded her head in agreement, but she continued to glance around warily, as if expecting to be ambushed by whatever creatures the bell might have alerted...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2008)

Warren tries to point Pender towards the underwater entrance into the inside of the town hall, believing it will be a quieter entry point from which they could get some degree of surprise.

_(tried to post the other day, but EN World and my computer weren't cooperating with one another)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2008)

As the group sets down along the edge of the town hall, Avril, Warren, Larian, and Siobhan all notice the foul smell of goblins in the air and signs of their activities nearby. It looks like the scurried off somewhere else, possibly after the bell was rung, but they can't be too far away.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2008)

"I've got a bad feeling about this," Siobhan notes in a low voice. "I don't think sneaking is going to serve us very well anymore."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2008)

[Sorry, my map differs from the one on the wizards site, slightly. 3B refers to the wooden planks on the east side of the building. 3g refers to the open spot of water (the rip in the building) on the west side of the building.]

The boardwalk where the group is now standing is vacant, and two wooden stairways lead up into what were once windows of the town hall. Stairways leed up, onto the rooftop, flanking it on the north and south side. To the south, a bridge leads into a building in serious disrepair that looks to have been part of the larger overall town hall at one time. A simple wooden door locks that path.

(So to simplify it a bit, there's two stairways both leading up to the top, and a doorway to the south.)


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 21, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 18 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril crawled out onto the walkway, the smell of wet lake on the wooden planks. She turned her large crocodile head around, checking the area for enemies, but finding none. If the alarm had been sounded, then they were lying in waiting in this complex. She found it strange that a building so small could house something that would be so deadly to the people of Elsir Vale. At least a small place was unlikely to hold many enemies.

Unable to communicate with her allies, she looked to them to take the lead, though she suspected that the more likely place to find what they were after was up the stairs. And likely the most trouble.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Keep making active Spot and Listen checks.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 23, 2008)

Eventually the slight sounds coming from the ruined structure are audible, but they are even more faint than the movement of the water against the ruined structure. The sounds seem to come from within the main structure, not from the one aside. It looks like the only entrance from the boardwalk would be up the stairs.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 24, 2008)

"Not much of a choice, it seems" Siobhan notes as she starts ascending the stairs.

*OoC:* Have others been having trouble accessing Enworld lately?


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 24, 2008)

True, my dear Chosen of Kord.  There is but one door, so let us enter and see what presents itself.  Larian says, following Siobhan up the steps.

OOC: Yes, the site has been inaccessible about half the time recently.  It's unpredictable and really frustrating.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tyrla moved to follow the others up the stairs- she tried to remain wary, but the thought of getting back out of the water for a while was just toomuch of a lure.   No matter what was up there, it had to be better than the muddy swamp...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 25, 2008)

Warren sticks behind Pender, letting the big, armored soldier go ahead of him, because there's no way he's going to waltz in first without the element of surprise.  Out of the water now, the halfling keeps his short sword ready.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 29, 2008)

The group carefully edges their way up and onto the roof of the town hall, soon finding what looks like the bedding of a large creature in the middle of what would have once been a hallway. The upper floor is decrepid and filthy, covered completely in refuse and the garbage of whatever dwells here.

While at first it seems deserted, everyone hears the sudden blathering snotty discharge as a large humanoid-like creature releases a sudden impulsive and uncontrolled sneeze, discharging a puddle of mucus out from around the corner and onto the gravel below.

A sudden pause on both sides as they are both fully aware of each other (the players and the... enemy).

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Six lumbering ogres lurk just around the corner, one of them having heroically spoiled their ambush with an uncontrolled bodily function and revealing their position. Another sound echoes up from down below, two deep bellowing voices growling in common, "Is dey dere yet?" "Were hungry!"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 31, 2008)

OOC: Are the ogres actually in our line of sight, or do we just know where they are from their bodily miscue?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2008)

(They are all out of line of sight, around the corners to the north and south after a 15 foot long 10 foot wide hallway.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyrla fought to stifle a chuckle- even the enemy horde apparently couldn't get capable brutes, it seemed.  Arcane energy crackled lightly around her hand as she extended her arm, ready to blast whichever foe was unlucky enough to appear first...

OOC: Ready action to invoke an eldritch blast at the first ogre to come into view.  +10 ranged touch, 4d6+1 (point blank)


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 31, 2008)

Larian withdraws his metamagic rod and uses it as he casts a now-familiar spell, speeding himself and his allies up and giving them an edge in the coming fight.

[sblock=ooc] Use metamagic rod of Extend to cast Haste, duration 14 rounds, unless anyone moves more than 30' from somone else, it should get everyone. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 5, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 21 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

They found the enemy at least. It wasn't what the crocodile Avril was expecting, but now was the time to rid this place of evil and make another dent in this army's plans. In her current form she was perhaps not best suited to this battle, but she could remedy that with a few spells. She quickly used the magic of Nature to improve her agility and defenses, while keeping a steely crocodile eye out for the approach of their enemies.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril casts Cat's Grace on herself.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 14 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 7, 2008)

_(OOC: I think Pender just gave up on this game when it went inactive for several weeks, or just got fed up with EN World's horrible lag over the past few months.  Warren's actions kinda depend on the big tough folks out front, since he won't go jump into battle without either surprise or allies beside him.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Pender moves up the steps and straight into the first ogre in his path. He swings his greatsword scoring a respectable hit (16 damage).

*Everyone Else*
Everyone else, you can start anywhere within the red dashed outlines on the map (it's really just 2 areas, not 4, as they overlap between the two images) and act as you please. I'm going to disregard your posts above for now and wait for new posts declaring your actions since I changed the situation somewhat.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 13, 2008)

*OoC:* Wait to see what will happen before deciding on an action.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 13, 2008)

OOC: I, too, am waiting to see what those who go before Larian do.  In all likelihood, it's the same extended _Haste_, but it depends on positioning, etc.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tyrla fought down a grimace of distaste- she hated to get this close to such burly foes.  But the confines of the place left little choice- if she wanted to help, she had to risk herself, at least for a moment.  Arcane energies crackled around her hand, then leapt forth towards the closest ogre...

OOC: From the top of the southern staircase, Tyrla will attempt to defensively invoke an eldritch blast at the closest ogre; Concentration +12 vs. DC 16, if it works then ranged touch +10, 4d6+1 damage point blank.  After that, she will move back down the stairs (just 5 feet, and out of range, but I don't think she can use a 5-foot step on stairs).  She just doesn't want to be on the front line.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 14, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22 <- Starting Here
Tyrla 21 <- Ending Here
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Avril casts cats grace on herself from the safety of the staircase. 

Tyrla tries to focus on her eldritch blast, managing to blast the forward ogre  for 17 points of damage. She then retreats down the steps, provoking an attack from the ogre as she moves out. The creatures swing lands a solid hit for 14 points of damage.

Warrens up.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that a character or creature who had not yet acted in a combat couldn't perform an attack of opportunity.  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 14, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> [sblock=ooc] I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that a character or creature who had not yet acted in a combat couldn't perform an attack of opportunity.  [/sblock]




You're right. That's how Pender was able to close to melee afterall (otherwise he would have been the one to take the aoo). So Tyrla is not hit by the ogre.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 14, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, AC 25, HP 37/44*

After Pender moves in and apparently makes contact with an enemy inside, Warren darts in behind Pender from atop the stairs, moving beside him to strike at the nearest foe, planting his feet firmly to draw upon the solidity of stone as Orlane taught him.  When he sees the ogre, Warren tries to stab at the ogre's right kidney, but isn't sure his height and his blade's reach will suffice to reach that far....

Once he gets there and withdraws his short sword, Warren motions with his free hand to twist the shadows around in a swirl of phantom blades, threatening the ogre.

"Rush 'im now!" the halfling says, casting a worried glance into the room to see what other dangers are _just waiting_ to mash him up and eat some halfling stew.

_ooc: Island of Blades makes the ogre flanked by everyone in melee with it.  Warren moves to the space just south of Pender, but remember that allies can pass through each others' spaces, so he isn't in the way._
[sblock=OOC]Move 20 feet to get as close to the ogres as he can, then initiate Stone Bones, attacking the ogre Pender has injured.  Sneak Attack with Assassin's Stance active.  Then using his swift action to change stances into Island of Blades.

Got a 26 on the attack roll, for a total of 21 damage (9 base, 12 sneak).

Assuming his attack hits, Warren gains Damage Reduction 5/Adamantine for 1 round.

Attack vs. first ogre, base damage and sneak attack damage (1d20+11=26, 1d4+5=9, 3d6=12) [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 14, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Warren charges into the room and lands a third and final blow on the ogre in the hallway.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 14, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 21 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril heard the crunching blows of Warren and Pender bringing the large ogre down. She winced as she felt a tinge of concern about her friends suffering similar blows like that in relatilation. Slithering her crocodile form slowly up the stairs, she started the long incantation she needed, calling on the spirits of the air and the wind to aid her. Static electricity started to build up around her as her crocodile form managed to weave the nature magic into a spell that would hopefully assist them against these ogres.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Take a 5 ft. step up the stairs and start casting Call Lightning. Creamsteak, would the current environment could as cloudy or stormy for the purposes of her Call Lightning?

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 14 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 7 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 14, 2008)

Larian moves up the stairs and quickly casts an invocation on Warren.  The halfling disappears before everyone's eyes.  You have about 40 seconds before you become visible again, he whispers to Warren.  Use them well.

[sblock=ooc] Move to just behind Warren, then cast Greater Invisibility on him.  It will last 7 rounds.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Greater Invisibility (Warren)-- 7 rounds
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 14, 2008)

For Avril, do you want to change the action I posted for you on this round, or is that action for next round?

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Larian moves up behind Warren and casts his spell, causing the halfling to fade from view.

Two of the ogres squeeze into the hallway, crowding each other but giving enough room to still attack Pender. One hits the warrior for 13 points of damage with its greatclub, even with the penalties from having to squeeze into the hallway. They seem completely unaware that Warren is missing.

Everyone can feel the loud heavy footsteps of something coming up the stairs from the room where the Ogres are.

Siobhan is next.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 15, 2008)

Siobhan tightens her grip on the shield they found on their way here as she moves into the fray, hoping the two ogres are too distracted to land serious blows on her. As she gets close enough, she swings her warhammer towards the closer ogre.
[sblock=OoC]Move next to Pender and attack the lower ogre. Warhammer attack (1d20+11=20, 1d8+5=6). Gah, minimum damage.

We haven't identified the shield we found from the fish, so I've calculated AC as a +1 heavy shield, in case that might make a difference.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tyrla continued to curl her lip in a wary snarl.  There was something else in here, she could hear it, but for now the pile of ogres was the primary threat.  She moved back cautiously up the stairs, only as far as she absolutely had to, and unleashed another arcane bolt.

OOC: Move up the stairs, only far enough to target one of the ogres.  Attack with eldritch blast, invoking defensively if needed.  Concentration +12 vs. DC16, ranged touch +10, 4d6+1 damage point blank.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Siobhan moves into melee with the creatures, but in doing so draws an attack from both. One hits, dealing 15 points of damage.

Siobhans attack hits the Ogre back for 6 points, but doesn't seem to phase it.

Pender gets two attacks, but he only one lands. It does deal 20 points of damage, however, nearly felling the southern creature.

Avril begins her call lightning spell (and yes, it's considered stormy).

Tyrla uses her Eldritch Blast to deal another 14 points of damage to the southern ogre, finishing it off.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 16, 2008)

A cold smile slowly crosses Larian's face as he sees the crowded mass of ogre in front of him.  WIth a careful eye on the closest beast, he goes into the motions of a spell that he knows better than most.  As it ends, a small bead of fire appears in his hand and then flies across the room, expanding as it goes.

[sblock=ooc] Casting defensively (+11 vs. DC 18), Larian will send a fireball into the room, dealing 9d6 damage, Ref save DC 18.  Ideally it will also get the ogre in the side room, but it should at least get all three in the main room.  I would be more specific, but it's hard to figure exactly where the squares are.  I was thinking the middle of the southern edge of the ogre to the south, as long as that would avoid damaging Pender. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Greater Invisibility (Warren)-- 7 rounds
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Warren, HP 37/44, AC 25, Giant Killing Style, invisible*

Warren avoids thanking Larian for now, since speaking would only make it easier for the ogres to find him.  Instead he just lashes out in a spinning double-strike, against the guts and kidneys of the ogre that has moved in over the corpse of its comrade.  A brief flash of golden light zips past the ogre as he goes, along the tip of Warren's short sword.

He adjusts his footing and focus beforehand to better fight the too-tall giant.  The swirling blades of shadow disappear from the area as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]Changing stances to Giant Killing Style, and initiating Flashing Sun for an invisible full-attack with Sneak Attack and Discipline Focus-Insightful Strikes against the ogre that moved right in front of Warren and Pender.

Both attack rolls came up a 19 total against the flat-footed ogre, for 21 and 22 damage respectively.  InvisibleCastle doesn't usually roll that kind of mostly-identically.  Wierd. 

Giant Killing Style, Flashing Sun, Greater Invisibility, attacking twice with Insightful Strikes and Sneak Attack vs. flat-footed ogre (1d20+15=19, 1d4+12=16, 1d6=5, 1d20+15=19, 1d4+12=16, 1d6=6) [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Warren unleashes his attack against the other ogre accumulating 43 points of damage between the attacks and dropping yet another one.

Larian uses his prepared fireball spell, and because he's not threatened, does not have to worry about casting defensively (actually failed when I rolled it, then realized he's not threatened). His fireball spell flies past the pair in the hallway and detonates hitting two of the remaining ogres for full damage (29 fire damage, and I tried to lay out a target such that it didn't hit Pender but hit all 3, but it didn't seem possible).

The undamaged Ogre moves through the doorway and past his allies to get in front of the others, and he swings boldly with a power attack against Pender. Pender takes yet another batting for 24 points of damage. He's now taken 37.

His two allies take cover from the attacks, ducking out into the rooms adjacent to the main room and not visible to the party.

The building shakes and small bits of dust and stone sift out of the cracks in the walls. The seems like the entire structure could collapse at any moment.

"Fe-fi-fo-fum."

"You're dumb."

A huge two-headed humanoid-like creature, barely able to contain itself inside the building pushes through the stairs, walking sideways to get up and holding its two huge clubs in front and behind itself. The monster turns the corner, looking right at the group, and pushes the other ogre to the side to make room for its large body. 

The creature takes a swing straight into Pender, landing yet another damaging blow and dealing another 13 points of damage to the warrior. He's now down 50 hit points.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 17, 2008)

Noting that his friend is almost at the brink of death, Siobhan asks Kord to heal Pender's wounds.
[sblock=OoC]Cast Cure Moderate Wounds, defensively Concentration +12 (DC 17). Heals 2d8+8[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Siobhans heal manages to restore 18 of Pender's hit points.

Pender, now with 'three' opponents in front of him, tries to strike the Ettin with his blade. Two hits land, dealing a combined 30 damage to the ettin.

Avril's turn.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 19, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 21 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril completes her spell, feeling the spirits of the air floating around her. Lightning builds as the smell of ozone fills the air. Thankful that Pender is still standing with the aid of Siobhan's ministrations, she instead opts to use the power of the weather and her magic to assist against these creature. She cannot call for anybody's aid in her crocodile form so she hopes that somebody directs their efforts most efficiently and more importantly without risk. They had to survive this - there were far more tougher challenges ahead.

Lifting her crocodile head in the air, she snapped shut her jaws, and with the crack of her powerful jaws, the lightning struck down and hit the ettin with a blast of electricity.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Use her standard action to call a lightning bolt from Call Lightning onto the ettin. Damage: 3d10 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 12 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 6 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

The lightning bolt strikes the square shared by the Ogre and Ettin, dealing damage to both. The bolt deals 21 damage, though both creatures make their saving throw, taking 10 points of damage each.

Map still hasn't changed, Tyrla's action next.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 19, 2008)

*Warren, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance, invisible*

_(OOC: Just figured I'd get it posted now, though it doesn't occur until after Tyrla's action)_

Warren thinks in annoyance _'Damn, I shouldn't have killed that ogre so quick, I gave this freak room to move in.  Pender's in awful shape and I'm the only one close enough to help against the freak....'_  Warren shifts his focus a bit, looking for vital points instead of ways to overcome the giant's size advantage.

He tries to roll between the two-headed giant's legs and get behind it, then lashes out with his blade after a quick gesture to evoke a shadowy copy of it for just a moment.  However, he bumps into the ettin's leg through a miscalculation in his tumble, and has to strike from there, worried....

*"Retreat, Pender!  Someone else help!"* he calls out while stumbling away from the ettin's leg.

[sblock=ooc]Minor mistake with my last pair of attacks; when I changed to Giant Killing Style, my Shadow Blade feat no longer applied, since it's not a Shadow Hand stance, so Warren actually dealt 4 less damage with both of those attacks.  I totally forgot about Shadow Blade's limitation when I rolled those attacks, ugh.  Still, the 30+ damage he dealt was probably enough to drop the ogre....

Swift action stance change to Assassin's Stance (so Shadow Blade feat resumes working).  Attempted a Tumble check to move through its space, got a cruddy 14 instead of the 25 necessary, so he failed to move.  Only his invisibility keeps him from drawing an AoO.  Used his remaining standard action to initiate Shadow Blade Technique against the ettin.

Since I rolled a 20 and a 25 for the attack rolls, I'll take the 20 as the real sword's attack and the 25 as the shadow blade's attack.  So either he hits for 20 piercing damage and 4 cold damage, or he misses altogether.  With the ettin unable to see Warren, that should suffice, I'm guessing.

Tumble through ettin's space, DC 25 (1d20+14=17) 

Short sword vs Ettin, base damage, sneak attack damage, Shadow Blade Technique extra roll, possible cold damage if both hit, using Greater Invisibility and Assassin's Stance (1d20+13=20, 1d4+5=9, 3d6=11, 1d20+13=25, 1d6=4) [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 19, 2008)

Uncomfortable in the cramped quarters of the building, Larian reaches for the wand at his belt, but hearing Warren's concerned shout he knows that he needs to do something more powerful.  So instead he focuses on avoiding any attacks from the nearby enemies as he quickly casts a spell.  As he finishes, two bright beams of blue light shoot from his outstretched hand toward the two-headed creature in front of him.

[sblock=ooc] Cast Scorching Ray defensively (+11 vs. DC 17) at the ettin, two ranged touch attacks, +7/+7 (with precise shot, so no melee penalty), each does 4d6+1 damage (thanks to point blank shot) [/sblock]
[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Greater Invisibility (Warren)-- 7 rounds
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tyrla felt a nearly overwhelming urge to retreat back down the stairs, out of the massive creature's reach.  But she knew that she could not abandon her friends, and so she focused her will to stand, attempting to conjure another arcane bolt- with luck if the group could focus on this thing they could bring it down quickly...

OOC: Invoke another eldritch blast, casting defensively (+12vs. DC 16); if successful, then ranged touch +10, 4d6+1 damage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 20, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Tyrla's Eldritch Blast hits the Ettin for only 12 points of damage, but it still scathes the creature.

Warren Tries to tumble through the legs of the Ettin, but the creatures legs shift back and forth  blocking his path. He ends up unable to pass by, but does manage to score another hit, this time dealing another 24 points of damage.

Larian barely manages to keep his spell as the Ettin's mace glides over his spell, but he maintains. Two fiery bursts strike the creature in it's chest. The first explodes knocking the creature off balance, while the second follows through and knocks him down to the ground. 

The Ettin is knocked unconcious by the barrage of attacks from everyone involved.

Two large bodies now block half the hallway, making it extremely crowded.

No-one can see the two ogres around the corner, however, the one right in the middle of the hallway sneezes and takes a swing at Larian, thinking somehow the spellcaster must be the reason for all the sudden lacerations, lightning bolts, and flaming rays that killed the Ettin. His strike deals 15 points of damage to the Wizard.

"You dun knock the two-headed down! SMASH DA WIGGLEY-FINGERS!"


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 20, 2008)

"I'm afraid I can't let you do that," Siobhan says to the ogre, swinging her warhammer squarely into its side.
[sblock=OoC] Warhammer vs Ogre (1d20+11=27, 1d8+5=13)
Much better than last time.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 20, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Siobhan and Pender both attack the remaining Ogre, dropping it.

Now only the two that fled after the fireball remain.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 20, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 21 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

The battle temporarily concluded, and Avril snapped her jaws shut as she watched the bodies in front of them. There had been more ogres, of that she was sure. Snapping her jaws to get Pender to wait, she cast a spell and layed a serpentile paw on Pender, healing some of his wounds, but arguably not enough. She was starting to believe that returning to her human form might be the better option, rather than remaining as a crocodile.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Pender. Healing 2d8+7 hp damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 12 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 6 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 21, 2008)

Fred the Gator is able to heal Pender. He gains back 17 hp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 21, 2008)

Creamsteak said:


> Fred the Gator is able to heal Pender. He gains back 17 hp.




Tyrla/Warren/Larian can all go at this point.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance, invisible*

Warren sighs as the ettin and the nearby ogre both fall.  *"Search and destroy!"* he calls out, then scrambles over and around the latest ogre body to look for any more critters deeper in the room or down any hallways.  If he sees one and can reach it in time, he moves in to stab it once invisibly.

[sblock=ooc]Warren moves past the ogre to seek out any other target nearby...not sure if he could reach one at his 20-foot speed in one move.  If he can, somehow, then he attacks it once at +13 for 1d4+5+3d6 damage.  Otherwise, he just moves in close this round.

If he sees no targets after his first move, he spends other move action on heading down the passage to the right to look over there.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tyrla moved forward a bit reluctantly- it felt a bit too much like being the worm on a fish-hook.  But perhaps the remaining ogres had fled...  Grimly she stepped around the piled bodies, out into the open area ahead.

OOC: Move around the carcasses, towards the pile of rubble near the hole in the floor ahead.  If she can see either of the ogres, or if they come out towards her, she will attack with an eldritch blast (+10 ranged touch, 4d6+1 damage point blank)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2008)

*Initiative*
Pender 24
Avril 22
Tyrla 21
Warren 19
Larian 15
Ogres 14
Others 10
Siobhan 7

Tyrla moves into the room, and the two Ogres seem cautious and afraid. Before Tyrla can shoot, they cry out in plain common, "No more! We don't wanna fight you no more!"

-Out of combat unless someone elects to attack before they can strike up a conversation.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 23, 2008)

Larian walks forcefully around the corner and confronts one of the ogres.  We will let you live, on several conditions.  First, you give us any information you have about who or what is still in this city.  Who do you serve, and what are they doing here?  Second, you leave immediately.  He looks at the others.  Does anyone else have anything to add to our conditions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2008)

One asks, "You pay?"

The other responds, "Thirty shinies each."

They seem to want gold.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 23, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 21 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

They had won. And survived, the latter being far more important. With Scarlet having died just a few short days ago, and Gurgannan, there was every possibility that death awaited around their next corner. She moved aggressively after the others, adamant that the remaining ogres would not be the cause of any more hurt. Fortunately, it seemed that they had surrendered.

While Larian engaged the ogres in conversation, Avril kept her keen eyes and ears open. She secretly wished Mandla was here, but the dog would really not have been suitable to this terrain. She hoped the elves were looking after him. Turning her head to the ogres with a snarl, she nodded her head up and down to indicate that a peaceful suing for information was a good choice, even if it cost them some money.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Make active Spot and Listen checks.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 10 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 6 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2008)

Siobhan let out a long breath to calm herself from the rush of battle. She then slung the warhammer to her hip and pulled out the wand she had crafted a few days earlier. She tapped the wand near Pender's wounds, and then Larian's.
[sblock=OoC]Use Wand of Lesser Vigor on Pender and Larian, healing both 11hp (IIRC, away from book) over as many rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 23, 2008)

Warren moves closer to Larian, sword still drawn, and appears after a little while, keeping a wary eye on the ogres, glancing back and forth.  He stays ready to finish off the ogres if they make a hostile move.

[sblock=ooc]Warren moves next to Larian instead of attacking the ogres, for now, and focuses on recovering his maneuvers until he turns visible again.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 24, 2008)

Why don't you tell us what you know, and if it's worth the price, you'll have your shinies?  Larian suggests to the ogres.  He nods in gratitude for Siobhan's healing, and smiles at Warren's appearance, knowing that his spell had made the halfling even more brutally dangerous than usual.  _We are truly starting to work well as a team,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2008)

"Thirty each isn't much. You got lots of coins. You kill Koth right? Koth had gold. We aint been paid yet. You give us thirty gold and I tell you 'bout boss and boss boss."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 24, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

*"Are you sure you'd rather live?  Cuz it sounds like your askin' for a stabbin' instead o' givin' us information for generously sparing your lives."* the halfling remarks.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 25, 2008)

Boss and Boss Boss, huh?  Larian considers the titles.  Now you have piqued my interest.  Here, take your shinies, he says, handing over the coins.  So who is Boss, and who is Boss Boss?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2008)

The ogres take their coins and grin ear to ear. "Boss is Nurkernak. Nurkernak is shaman. Nurkernak use magic, and is boss of two-heads. Two heads dead now though. Nurkernak doesn't like boss boss, but he has to listen to him anyway. Boss Boss is little guy. He's always angry. Boss Boss called Sarsith. Sarsith liked stuffed animals. Sarsith hunt lots of stuff, keeps it in his room. Doesn't let nobody eat it. Sarsith boss of Nurkernak because he keep dragon as pet. If Sarsith not have pet, Nurkernak would smash Sarsith."

"Yous ok, we leave now?"


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 25, 2008)

One last question, Larian says as the ogres prepare to leave.  What are you all doing here?  Why come to the middle of a lake in a swamp?  Surely there are nicer places for such as you to reside.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2008)

They look at each other, scratch themselves in various different places, and then turn back. "Iunno. We were 'sposed to get paid."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 25, 2008)

*"Two more questions before you can go,"* the halfling with the short sword pipes up with.  *"What color is the dragon, and how big is it?  Compared to you."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2008)

"Black with big white curly horns. Not quite as big as two heads."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 27, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 28, 2008)

"Boss and Boss boss?," Tyrla said, her voice icy.  "Where are these bosses?  Here in town- or swamp?  In one of the buildings?  Or out on the shore?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 28, 2008)

The ogres have already made their way out of the building. If someone wants to follow them to try and catch up they are welcome to try that. The storm is still going on outside, however, and the rain would still be reaching you through the cracks, crevaces, and outright holes in the building.

Or the party could head downstairs, into the room the Ettin came from.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 28, 2008)

"I guess that means we have three strong opponents to face at the least," Siobhan says. "Let's hope they aren't all together."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 29, 2008)

"Let us press on, then, shall we?," Tyrla called.  "I don't really trust those dumb brutes- and if we have to go back in the water our spells only last so long."  With that, she moved over towards the stairs where the ettin had come from, but she left enough room for the heavily-armored folks to take the lead...


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 29, 2008)

Aye, Larian agrees.  Better to face them now while we're the aggresors.  He moves to follow Tyrla, his more powerful wand in his hand.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 30, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance*

*"No way I'm going first.....the ogres probably made enough noise to stir anything on the next level or two."* Warren says.  He heads over to each of the fallen giants and slits their throats to make certain they won't get back up again, including both throats of the ettin.  Once someone tougher like Pender or Siobhan takes the lead, Warren will follow them down.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone searched the Ettin's body, Larian asks.  There might be some source of information on its person.  Anything that helps us prepare is worth pursuing.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 30, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 21 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

A nervous flutter of instict to run passed through her crocodile form. Dragons. Powerful leaders. It struck her that one of the best ways to fight these two - the shaman and his leader - would be to take the black dragon out first. It seemed that the two leaders were rivals, and that the dragon was the key that held the balance. She briefly wondered about changing back, but heeded the word of warning about her armor attracting the ire of the dragon. One thing was sure, the dragon was likely not in this building, and that was some comfort. Waiting for her allies to move ahead, she prepared for further battle.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 10 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 6 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 31, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance*

*"Oh.  Yeah.  That."* the halfling mutters, looking a bit sheepish.  *"I kept expecting more gobbos or the dragon t' come runnin' up 'ere and try t' kill us."* he says, then sheathes his short sword and starts picking over the enemy corpses for clues and valuables.

_(ooc: Search +10)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2008)

The ogres were, as expected, poor and hungry. The Ettin on the other hand had a sack with 300 gold coins in it, albeit in his domicile (the room below). His other possessions are unremarkable, and there's not much else of interest in the room.

Pender and Siobhan each lead the party down one of the staircases. _Dim light trickles down the stairwells from above into what was once probably a grand hallway, now bare except for shaggy furs piled against one wall. A foul, fetid smell rises up from this place, as if it were the den of some great beast._

A cold ghust of wind passes through the tower and the light that comes through the stairwell flickers for a moment. A shrill and angry laugh can be heard above. "We know you're in there, dogs of the Witchwoods. Come outside, we have to talk."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2008)

"Just our luck," Siobhan curses. "Should we try talking our way out of this?"


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 3, 2008)

We can at least use the opportunity to learn more about what we face, Larian suggests.  I would be happy to magically enhance someone's strength before we emerge, however.

Larian will cast Bull's Strength on the first person who wants it, duration 7 minutes.
[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 

Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 3, 2008)

Pender seems like the obvious choice for the spell.

"I said show yourselves, pinkskins. I know you're in there. Don't make me come in after you!"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 3, 2008)

"It seems as if we have lost the element of surprise- let's see how much havoc we can wreak...," Tyrla said dryly, sounding more annoyed than frightened.  "Any bets as to whether this is Sarsith and his dragon or Nurkernak?"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2008)

"I'm not hearing a dragon, so my guess is the latter," Siobhan says as she starts climbing the stairs. "All right! We're coming!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2008)

The group heads back up and towards the stairs they came from. Once they reach the outer walls, they see a lone goblin perched on top of the southern building.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

"Finally, I get to see the pinkies who killed Koth. Nice to meet you. My name is Saarvith. Wyrmlord Saarvith. So, how'd you do him in? Did he scream?"






Currently not quite really in combat... although realistically there wouldn't be a 'surprise round' in this case. The goblin is positioned on the roof of the nearby building with a bow and arrow, but right now he just seems to be talking. Once again, you can start anywhere in the red outline.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 5, 2008)

There was no way that this meeting was not going to end in bloodshed- and Tyrla didn't want that blood to be hers, or her friends'.   The only real question was whether there was  any chance that they might get useful information from this goblinoid.  She took a quick look around, scanning for the dragon that this fellow kept as a pet- just like ogres to have messed up the name, she decided.

Her temper was not known to be well-controlled, and in this case, it lasted only as long as it took her to look over their surroundings.  It did not, after all seem like any of her more eloquent friends would want to negotiate here- this was a battle.  She rasped out a few words in the goblin tongue, and allowed arcane fire to dance around the fingers of her right hand...

in Goblin: [sblock] "He screamed quite a bit- but not as much as you're going to." (Ready action for an eldritch blast at the first sign of aggression- either from the goblin, or the appearance of another foe) [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 5, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren sighs.  *"Right, let's get this over with, then."* he mutters.

Unless the others start conversing peacefully with the goblin, Warren executes a short half-turn with one leg outstretched, one arm pointing low and the other high, twisting shadows around him in a dark, writhing cloak.  Then he dashes down the stairs and heads along the boardwalk towards the entrance of the other building.

If they do converse, he just does all this once someone makes a hostile move.

[sblock=ooc]Stance change to Child of Shadows, 20% concealment on rounds in which he moves 10+ feet, then a double-move.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 5, 2008)

He died miserably, Larian responds.  He refused to admit that he was outmatched and the result was inevitable.  Will you prove any wiser, Saarvith?  We would much prefer a peaceful end to your activities here in Rhest.  Even as he speaks, Larian is doing his best to keep an eye out for either of the two other enemies the ogres had mentioned.  He readies his rod of extend, prepared to cast _haste_ if the opportunity arises.

[sblock=ooc]  If you all wait to move (I'm looking at you, Warren), I'll make you faster and more effective with _Haste_.

 I'll start with cover from the southern wall, but still able to peer around the corner to talk to the goblin. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 5, 2008)

*Larian:*[sblock]You do spot something peculiar, about 150 feet to the east of the bridge, two big floating bodies are floating in place.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 5, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> He died miserably, Larian responds.  He refused to admit that he was outmatched and the result was inevitable.  Will you prove any wiser, Saarvith?  We would much prefer a peaceful end to your activities here in Rhest.  Even as he speaks, Larian is doing his best to keep an eye out for either of the two other enemies the ogres had mentioned.  He readies his rod of extend, prepared to cast _haste_ if the opportunity arises.




"A peaceful end to MY activities? What about you and your murderous vigilantism? You pinkskins always think you're better than a good goblin. What in avernus are you raiders doing out this far in this backwater hole? What, did the elves cry for help because my boys killed a few of them? Well they deserved it. I was minding my own business until they showed up."

As soon as Warren starts to move...

*Avril:*
[sblock]*Sense Motive:*Warren suddenly moving makes the goblins ear to ear smile just slightly more pronounced. You realize he _wants_ Warren to run at him.[/sblock]

"Good riddance to Koth. He deserved to suffer." The goblin takes an almost absent-minded step backwards and to his right, allowing himself to fall off the roof with his arms outstretched. He simply falls, not allowing himself to be carried down by gravity.

A huge splash can be heard not far off, as a racing jet-black monster comes screaming out of the water from behind the tower, swooping in to snatch the goblin. With sudden ferocity, it grabs the Wyrmlord  and in a coordinated move the dragon rolls 360 degrees while tossing the goblin just a couple feet into the air, and the rider shfits into position to land on the waiting saddle.

Witnessing this, Larian immediately recalls the _quickest_ spell in his mind, haste.

A second newcome appears on the opposite side of the structure Saarvith was standing on, almost fading in from a chameleon-like invisibility and then releasing an _Eldritch Blast_ against Tyrla in retaliation. (Not sure who Tyrla wants to call her redied action against? The dragon or the goblin? Either way this guy appears right _after_ that.

Further, everyone hears three snake-like hisses nearby the building. Something else is out there.

*Initiatives*
Pender 26
Tyrla 19
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Wyrmlord 13 (delaying for dragon most likely)
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Greenspawn 9
Larian 8
Warlock 6


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 5, 2008)

"Kord shield us!"
Siobhan invoces a prayer of protection. She then gets some distance between herself and the rest of the group so that the dragon won't be able to breath on them all at once.
[sblock=OoC]Cast Mass Shield of Faith, granting everyone (I think no-one is more than 25ft from another) a +3 deflection bonus to AC. 
Move to the bottom of the South stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Tyrla curled her lip in a snarl of irritation- of course nothing was going to go smoothly.  Even as she unleashed her arcane bolt, she realized their was another threat- or rather, several more.

OOC: Use the readied eldritch blast against the goblin.  I presume the opposing warlock was just hiding really well, rather than actually invisible, so that See the Unseen is of no use.  Figuring the goblin was more than 30 feet away, that is +9 ranged touch, 4d6 damage.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 5, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 24 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

It was one of those strange things - when you were expecting trouble, it was startling how quickly it came and how quickly things went from bad to worse. Before Avril even had a chance to warn Warren of the goblin's ruse, they were suddenly surrounded with a lot more trouble on the way. This wasn't going to be pretty, and for the first time she cursed her crocodile form, wishing she was human and had more options to herself.

Changing form would take too long right now, so she instead used the power of the storm, and hoping that the protection Larian had provided against acid would keep the dragon at bay for a little while. Seeing Tyrla target the goblin wyrmlord, she called another powerful bolt of lightning from the sky and pulled it down onto the goblin and its dragon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Use her standard action to call a lightning bolt from Call Lightning. The goblin wyrmlord and the dragon take 3d10 hp lightning damage. DC 16 Reflex for half.

I'm assuming we're all hasted now, right? Either way, move to the north near the stairs to find cover from ranged attacks and the dragon's breath (anything to grant her +4 cover bonus to AC).

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 7 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 5 bolts)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 7 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 6, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Dangit, I keep forgetting that Warren traded his marshwalking boots for boots of striding and springing.  The extra speed carried him all the way to the end of the boardwalk with his first double-move.

Anyway, Warren's action depends on where the warlock, goblin, and dragon are.  He may or may not be able to reach them one way or another.  So he'll either go into the small building for a moment to check it out, or he'll try to move into position for an attack on one of the revealed enemies.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 6, 2008)

(No map as I have to get home to build it.)

Tyrla's initial potshot scores a scathing painful hit on the goblin for 16 damage, but the retaliatory strike from the other hidden 'lock hits her back for 12 points of damage.

*Initiatives*
Pender 26 <-Starting Here
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Tyrla 19
Wyrmlord 13 (delaying for dragon most likely)
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Greenspawn 9 <-ending here
Larian 8
Warlock 6 

Pender moves out onto the boardwalk near Warren and tries to pinpoint the source of the hissing. "They're on the other side of the boardwalk."

Warren finds the small buildings door locked and barred.

Siobhan casts a powerful prayer offering everyone divine protection and a +3 bonus to AC.

Tyrla? I assume eldritch blast, but is it the warlock or the dragon or the goblin that you want with this second shot?

The wyrmlord draws and quaffs a potion of healing, restoring 14 hit points.

Avril uses one of her remaining lightning bolts striking down against the dragon and it's rider. The dragon takes the brunt of the damage (18) but the goblin isn't hit directly (9).

The dragon gains some altitude and starts to turn. It's long neck curves back towards the town hall and it targets Warren with it's breath weapon. A globule of acidic goo flies in a straight line at the halfling, striking his space. The halfling fails his save (nat 1 sadly) and takes 20 damage from the acidic goo. Further complicating matters, he's _slowed_ for the next *3* rounds... which really only works out to canceling out his haste effect for that long.

*Slow*
[sblock]An affected creature moves and attacks at a drastically slowed rate. A slowed creature can take only a single move action or standard action each turn, but not both (nor may it take full-round actions). Additionally, it takes a -1 penalty on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves. A slowed creature moves at half its normal speed (round down to the next 5-foot increment), which affects the creature’s jumping distance as normal for decreased speed. [/sblock]

Two greenspawn sneaks and a greenspawn razorfiend leap out from around the building. The sneaks throw acid globes at Pender first, trying to soften him up. One splashes him for 1, and the other hits him for 4. The direct hit will do damage again next round. The razorfiend, however, has mobility, and leaps all the way from the other side of the boardwalk to charge Pender. Pender, however, completely avoids the initial strike.

There are now 2 greenspawn sneaks near the south-west part of the boardwalk, 1 razorfiend in melee with Pender on the south-east side of the boardwalk, Warren on the walkway to the other building now 'slowed' by caustic goo, a warlock on top of the southern building on the west edge, and a dragon and rider on the north side at roughly 10 ft. above the elevation of the town hall. Everyone else is in the town hall currently.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] I believe the Mass Resist Energy spell Larian cast on everyone should still be in effect.  We should all be protected from the first 20 points of acid damage done by any individual attack. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 6, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> [sblock=ooc] I believe the Mass Resist Energy spell Larian cast on everyone should still be in effect.  We should all be protected from the first 20 points of acid damage done by any individual attack. [/sblock]




That would be accurate. Hah, already have 3 buffs up at once on the whole party then...

Excuse me for forgetting a 9 month old spell.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2008)

*Larian--AC 21, HP 33/33, Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +5*

Larian draws the more powerful of his two wands and triggers it, sending three blue orbs flying across the swamp to strike the goblin.  You should have negotiated, Saarvith, he shouts as he sees the orbs impact on the wyrmlord's body.

[sblock=ooc] Draw and use Wand of Magic Missile (Lv. 5).  3d4+3 damage to Saarvith.

No worries on forgetting the spell.  The only reason I remembered it was that I had put it in my spells block.  [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 

Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes
Haste (Everyone)--14 rounds
Bull's Strength (Pender)--7 minutes
Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2008)

Larian's magic missiles trail after the flyingdragon, but because of thier uncanny ability to hit thier target, they still land. In total they deal 11 points of damage to the _rather irate_ goblin.

The Warlock fires an eldritch blast, bearing down on the wizard. The blast deals 18 points of damage to Larian.

Map attached. Avril and the hobgoblins positions are visually misleading because I wanted to save space. The hobgoblin is on top of the building he's standing at, and Avril is inside the building where she's standing on the upper level.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tyrla bit back a cry of startlement and pain, then focused her will on the myriad problems still at hand.  With luck, Warren and Pender could handle the lizards, but there were plenty of other targets.  Ignoring the other warlock for a moment, she unleashed another bolt of arcane energy in the goblin's direction- if they could take down the leader, the rest would be easier prey.

OOC: Continue hurling eldritch blasts at the goblin, as long as he is in range (250 feet for eldritch spear)- if he drops or goes out of range switch to the enemy warlock; ranged touch +10, damage 4d6; AC 23 (t 18), HP 29/41


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 7, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Ummm....Warren's FIRST action, the one that prompted all these other actions, was to move towards the door of the other building, up to 60 feet away thanks to his magic boots.  Then everyone else started doing stuff because of Warren's approach.  So....Warren hasn't taken an action in the initiative yet, AFAIK. ?[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2008)

Siobhan tries to crush the dragonspawn that is threatening her and Pender, but the stairs aren't the most stable surface to fight on. [sblock=OoC]Warhammer vs Razorfiend (1d20+11=19, 1d8+5=13)
Is Siobhan eligible for the +1 from attacking from higher ground?[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 8, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 24 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

From her position of cover, Avril the crocodile surveyed the scene. Magic and energy flew about the battle, as dark eldritch beams of power splattered across the rooftops of the old town hall. The storm and rain assisted her powers, though she cursed herself for being in this form, and not one where she had more options. It was best to end this battle quickly, so she called on the storm again, and it answered with another cracking bolt of lightning that seared through the sky and the struck the dragon and its rider.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Call another bolt of lightning onto the dragon and its rider. Damage: 3d10 hp. Reflex DC 16 for half damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 6 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 4 bolts)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 7 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2008)

Warren moved to the door to my understanding, and I didn't have an action from you last round other than to try to get inside it, since nobody else was within range for him when his round came up. If you have something you'd rather have done at that point (keep in mind the greenspawn were all out of sight then) go ahead and tell me. You also need an action for this round, but I'm going to guess it somehow involves maiming the greenspawn razorfiend you can get into melee with.

Tyrla fires an eldritch blast against the goblin rider, but the rider manages to avoid the attack.

*Initiatives*
Pender 26 <-Starting Here
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Tyrla 19
Wyrmlord 13 (delaying for dragon most likely)
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Greenspawn 9 <-ending here
Larian 8
Warlock 6

*Pender:* Pender attacks the greenspawn in his face with both of his attacks. Both hit, dealing a combined 28 points of damage.

*Warren:*

*Siobhan:* Siobhan swings into the greenspawn razorfiend dealing 13 points of damage.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla blasts the goblin again, this time hitting and dealing 17 points of damage.

*Saarvith:* Saarvith rains down a volley of arrows at Larian. A group of three arrows strike into Larian, nearly scoring a critical hit. In total, Larian takes 23 damage from the barrage. Larian falls to the ground at -8 hp.

"Elves don't belong in the territory of the Red Hand!"

*Avril:* Avril snaps, and another bolt of lightning strikes the rider and mount. Both fail their saves, and they each take 13 damage. The rider slumps in his saddle, unconcious, but pinned to the safety of his mount.

*Dragon:* The black dragon hovers in place and reals back to use his breath weapon again. This time, however, it's different. The breath is a stream of normal caustic acid without the ensnare effect and in a line. The dragon Targets Avril and Tyrla, both of which make their reflex save. The damage was 25, but halfed and reduced by Larian's spell, it results in no damage at all. The floorboards for the boardwalk crack and splinter as they quickly melt away and their structure can't handle what weight is put on them.

*Razorfiends:* The big one stikes heavily into Pender, his wing scoring a critical, but everything else protected by both Siobhan's spell and his own armor. Pender takes 24 damage from the critical.

The two smaller fiends, realizing the ineffectiveness of their grenades, and without much room to manuever, start to move around the building in the opposite direction.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 9, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance*

_(well, Warren was trying to reach the goblin on top of the smaller building, so he was looking up when the goblin fell off and onto the dragon...and probably saw the magical blast fly overhead towards his allies.  So he would've continued his original plan of climbing up the small building to go kill whatever's on the roof)_

Warren tries to scurry up the wall, ignoring the door, since the only threats he saw were up top.  He figures his magic sword won't get damaged by using it as an impromptu climbing piton for assistance...

Once he reaches the roof, Warren heads for whatever target presents itself up there, since the goblin has flown out of his range on the dragon's back.  With a short gesture, he stops the shadows from flowing around him.  Dashing in with his magic boots, Warren executes a quick flourish and then strikes once with great speed, a blue gleam along his blade.

[sblock=ooc]Warren's first turn after reaching the door would be to climb up the building.  Second turn would be moving in on the enemy warlock that appeared on the roof, and attacking him.  Swift action change to Assassin's Stance, and initiating Sapphire Nightmare Blade.  I dunno if he still has another turn left to complete or no?

His climb checks were 28 and 29, Concentration check was 30, attack roll versus flat-footed AC was 20, and damage was a pitiful total of 14 points.  I forgot to roll SNB's bonus damage until after the first set of rolls.

Climb checks to scale the small building (1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=29) 

Concentration check versus Warlock's AC for Sapphire Nightmare Blade, attack roll, base damage, sneak attack damage (1d20+12=30, 1d20+11=20, 1d4+5=7, 3d6=5) 

Bonus damage from Sapphire Nightmare Blade (1d6=2) [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 9, 2008)

On the previous round, Warren climbs to the top of the building.

I need you to make a balance check (or I can roll it) against DC 15 to get to the hobgoblin warlock. Or you could jump, but I imagine the balance is the easier check. Supposing you make it, you get across and deal the damage. If you fail it, you fail to move (but can try to move again with your standard action).

*Edit:* And this is still just catching you up for the previous round. You'll still need your action for this round.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2008)

Siobhan moves to Larian's side, a healing prayer finishing by the time she gets there. The wounds inflicted just a moment ago disappear almost completely as the positive energy flows into his body. 
"Kord be thanked," the cleric breathes as the elf regains consciousness.
[sblock=OoC]Hopefully Pender manages to finish the Razorfiend before Siobhan's turns, otherwise she'll just take the AoO and hope she doesn't go down herself.
Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+8=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 9, 2008)

Larian drops to -9 on his turn.

The warlock's action depends slightly on Warren's success on his balance check. That will bring us to the top of the initiative order (Pender, then Warren).


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 10, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Assassin's Stance*

Balance check: 18
Balance check to reach enemy warlock (1d20+11=18) 

Warren makes his way to the enemy warlock and delivers a kind of weak blow to the warlock's left femoral artery, sending blood gushing forth from the warlock's leg.  Then he'll follow up with a quick blitz of attacks, turning himself invisible first with a gesture.  A brief gleam of golden light streaks across the warlock's chest.  Warren reappears seconds later, short sword covered in tons more blood and viscera, which the enemy warlock now lacks, judging from the two gaping holes in their chest.

_(edit: if he still has a 5-foot step left after this and the warlock drops, he'll step towards his allies or off the roof, to get closer to the rest of the battle)_

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, had to DM my weekly game today and had little time to read and post.

Warren's action this round will change if the Warlock moved too far for a full-attack, but for now, assuming that isn't the case, he initiates Cloak of Deception and then Flashing Sun for two invisible attacks on the warlock.  If the warlock has See the Unseen active (Warren certainly wouldn't know it In-Character), then just subtract 2 from these attack rolls, since I factored in invisibility's +2 bonus for them.

First attack was a 21 for 25 damage, second attack was a 22 for 20 damage.

Cloak of Deception with Flashing Sun and Discipline Focus (Desert Wind), two attacks with Assassin's Stance for more sneak attack damage (1d20+11=21, 1d4+8=12, 3d6=13, 1d20+11=22, 1d4+8=11, 3d6=9) [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 10, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 24 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

_Larian!_ Avril's inner voice cried out as her ally fell to the ground. Before she could move her reptilian form closer to administer what healing she had, Siobhan braved the razorfiends and healed the elf herself. An eye for an eye. One goblin down, but it would not take long before the dragon realised that it could not break them with its breath weapon. In combat this dragon would be much more dangerous.

The warlock or the dragon? She struggled for a moment to decide on her target, and eventually brought the bolt of lightning down on the warlock. The latter would likely fall quicker, but she hoped she was making the right decision.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Call another bolt of lightning onto the warlock. Damage: 3d10 hp. Reflex DC 16 for half damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 5 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 3 bolts)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 7 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 11, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Pender 26 <-Starting Here
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Tyrla 19
Wyrmlord 13
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Greenspawn 9 <-ending here
Larian 8
Warlock 6 

*Warlock:* The warlock gets hit by the halfling who manages to move in next to him. The spellcaster turns, eyes blazing with a purple flame, and utters a curse upon Warren while managing to keep his opennings to a minimum. Warren feels his arms and legs suddenly become more stiff and taught, like they were being stretched and pulled by some unseen hand. Everyone can see as Warren's limbs and hands become covered with a strange black tribal marking.

*Warren*
[sblock]You take a -4 penalty on attack rolls, saves, ability checks, and skill checks.[/sblock]

*Pender:* Pender attacks, missing his first (rolled a 2) and hitting on his second strike for 22 points of damage thanks to the strength enhancement.

*Warren:* Warren takes two good attacks against he Warlock, but his body fights against him, and he doesn't hit. The flame-eyed enemy barely avoids the second strike.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan reaches to heal Larian, and he regains enough stamina and his conciousness.

*Tyrla:* ?

*Goblin:* Unconcious.

*Avril:* Avril's thunderbolt strikes down hard on the Warlock dealing 26 points of damage. Had Warren hit as well he'd surely be down.

*Dragon:* The beast dives down to the boardwalk and lands by Avril. He snaps at the crocodile but its tail slips out just before the dragon can bite down.

*Greenspawn:* The greenspawn sneaks keep going...

*Razorfiend:* The razorfiend tries to snap and slash at Siobhan, thinking that Pender's protective spells are only offering him protection. He's sadly mistaken, and misses all three attacks against he cleric.

I need an action from Tyrla obviously. Not sure if she wants to turn around to the Warlock or the razorfiend, or keep on the dragon.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 11, 2008)

(ooc: what size is the enemy warlock?)

Warren snarls as his body resists, his two precise stabs coming up short from the slowed movement.  *"YOU'RE ABOUT TO DIE!"* he shouts.  To the others, he calls out *"Just leave this one to me!"*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyrla had been worried about Larian, but Siobhan seemed to have saved him.  And the warlock, no matter what powers she had, probably wouldn't last long against Warren.  That left plenty of other targets, though, and Tyrla hesitated only momentarily before hurling another arcane bolt at the dragon...

OOC: Another eldritch blast at the dragon; +10 ranged touch, 4d6 damage


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 11, 2008)

Larian groans in pain as he recovers consciousness.  With a thankful grin at Siobhan, he stands and unleashes twin rays of blue flame at the dragon, hoping to drive it away from Avril and Tyrla.  He then steps behind the crocodile.

[sblock=ooc] Move action to stand, standard action to cast scorching ray at the dragon, 2 ranged touch attacks at +8 (point blank and haste boosting it, and precise shot to negate penalty), dealing 4d6+1 damage each.  5' step E.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 

Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes
Haste (Everyone)--11 rounds
Bull's Strength (Pender)--7 minutes
Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 11, 2008)

The warlock is medium.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyrla's blast hits the dragon dealing 12 points of damage.

Larian's scorching burst hits twice as well dealing another 32 points of damage.

The warlock attempts to manifest his ability defensively and fails his check.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyrla fought back the urge to smile as Larian rejoined the fight- she kept her traditional sneer fixed on her face as she glared at the dragon.  "Flee now, or die with your master," she rasped, in draconic- though her actions belied those words, for she gave no time for the beast to flee, instead hurling another arcane bolt at it.

OOC: throw another eldritch blast, invoking defensively if needed (Concentration +12 vs. DC16; +11 touch point blank, 4d6+1 damage); then move back up those stairs, across the landing, and down the other side- so she ends up directly behind Pender.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 12, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Giant Killing Style*

Warren ducks low and steps a little closer, gritting his teeth in rage and gesturing his blade in a quick flourish before stabbing the warlock in the left kidney, _for sure this time._  A glowing red mark burns itself across the warlock's chest for a second, then explodes in flame, leaving Warren unburnt.

*"You better be dead now, or I'm going to get really violent."* he snarls out as the fire and smoke clear.

If the enemy warlock has fallen, Warren jumps down to the boardwalk and starts heading toward the rest of the group.

[sblock=ooc]I forgot to ask, but since I don't have Complete Arcane, I can't just check myself; has the warlock's curse persisted beyond 1 round?  If so, then just apply its penalties to the appropriate rolls below.

If Warren does drop the warlock now, then he moves 30 feet closer to his allies (count whatever distance he has to cover going down from the roof with his jump).  Warren's Jump bonus is +15, and the Jump DC is 15 to reduce a fall's effective distance by 10 feet for damage purposes.

Switching stances to Giant Killing Style as a swift action, then initiating Death Mark against the warlock.

Attack roll was a natural 20, total of 33, for 6 piercing damage and 29 fire damage.  Threat roll was a 32 total, for 9 extra piercing damage, so the attack does a total of 15 piercing and 29 fire damage.

Reflex save DC 16 will cut the fire damage in half.

The miniature fireball spreads 10 feet from the enemy warlock, but I don't think any other enemies are anywhere near close enough, anyhow.

I accidentally included 1d6 sneak attack damage when rolling at first, so just ignore that middle 1d6 roll.

Death Mark versus warlock with Giant Killing Style and discipline focus, base damage, sneak attack, and fire damage (1d20+13=33, 1d4+5=6, 1d6=6, 6d6+3=29) 

Critical threat confirmation, and extra damage if crit is confirmed (1d20+13=32, 1d4+5=9) [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 12, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 28 - hp 42/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

It was about what she'd expected. Her bolts of lightning had finally drawn the dragon in, and unfortunately to her as well. Either that or the dragon had realised that they had some sort of protection against it, and fighting with tooth and claw was the best option. _This is gonna hurt, Avril!_ Focusing her mind on the spirits of nature, weather and water, she prepared to defend herself against the dragon.

The dragon's rider was down, and by the look of things the warlock was going down as well. Two more razorfiends will heading this way, but Pender seemed to have the other one well in hand. Which meant it was up to her to try and keep this dragon at bay. She didn't like the thought, but it was her best option. Snapping her jaws violently, she pushed forward, defending her space but not attacking the dragon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Take a 5 ft. step forward towards the dragon. Use Total Defense, bringing her AC to 28.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 4 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 3 bolts)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 7 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2008)

Pender keeps at his opponent striking one more blow for 21 damage and dropping the razorfiend.

Warren strikes at the warlock, the curse still dragging on his body and inflicting a sharp pain. He delivers the blow necessary to drop his opponent, but even as the warlock passes to unconsciousness the curse persists.

Siobhan:

Tyrla tries to focus on the dragon, but it's erratic attacks and movements prevent her from concentrating (failed concentration check).

Avril goes on the defensive.

The dragon assaults Avril first, still hitting even past her defenses twice, dealing 33 points of damage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 15, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Pender 26 
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Tyrla 19
Wyrmlord 13
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Greenspawn 9
Larian 8 <--Larian's Turn Next

*Siobhan:* Siobhan moves up to the dragon and attacks. She provokes an attack from the beast while closing in, and takes a hit for 21 points of damage. Siobhan's counter-attack hits the dragon back dealing 12 points of damage.

*Greenspawn:* The two greenspawn move in closer, each attacking Tyrla in melee. One hits dealing 10 points of damage with his sickly curved weapon.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 16, 2008)

OOC: Tyrla had intended to move after her attack last round (post 185)- even though her Concentration check wasn't successful, I figured she would still move.  If not, she will use a full-round Withdraw this turn- up one set of stairs, across the landing, and down the other side, ending up behind Pender's current position.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 16, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 37/44, AC 25, Giant Killing Style or Assassin's Stance*

_(ooc: Why hasn't Warren been moved 30' closer yet?  If he needs a Balance check for his movement, just roll it with his +11 bonus and the curse's penalty if it applies.  And it's hard to tell which things on the map are enemies and which are allies....the pictures are so tiny.)_ :-/

On Warren's next turn, he'll move in on the closest enemy and try to flank them with an ally, if he can get that far in time, and attack once.  If he gets into a flanking position, he'll shift his focus towards striking abdominal vital points, rather than just trying to hamstring and hit the femoral arteries with his low vantage point.

*"Over here, uglies!  Yer mommas were iguanas!"* the halfling calls out.

[sblock=ooc]Don't think the boardwalk is sturdy enough ground to count for Stone Dragon maneuvers, so Warren will just make a regular attack against the closest enemy he can reach, preferably after flanking them.

If he can reach a melee position with the speed reduction of Tumble, make a Tumble check for him to avoid AoOs.  Tumble +14.

If he can't get that far with tumbling, but can reach a melee position with a normal move action, then he will do so and just leave himself open to an AoO.

Short sword +13 melee for 1d4+5 damage in Giant Killing Style, against a target of Medium size or greater.  Otherwise, if he gets into flanking position, he will change to Assassin's Stance and sneak attack once, short sword +13 melee (flanking) for 1d4+5+3d6 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 16, 2008)

Larian speaks under his breath in the language of arcane secrets, then reaches out and touches Avril.  The crocodile-shaped druid suddenly seems to be a few feet away from where she was a moment ago.  The elven wizard then takes a few steps away from the combat, knowing that he would be hard-pressed to survive another attack.

[sblock=ooc] Cast displacement on Avril, then move to the other side of Pender. 
By the way, don't forget that Siobhan and Avril should get extra attacks due to _Haste_.[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 

Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes
Haste (Everyone)--10 rounds
Displacement (Avril)--7 rounds
Bull's Strength (Pender)--7 minutes
Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 16, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Pender 26 
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Tyrla 19
Wyrmlord 13
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Greenspawn 9
Larian 8

*Larian:* Larian casts his spell on Avril and then moves back.

*Pender:* Pender moves into melee with the beast, but fails to land any meaningful damage against the creature.

*Warren:* Warren moves to attack one of the greenspawn, switching to his assassin's stance, but he misses both of his attacks against his mark.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan attacks the black dragon twice, but misses both attacks.

Tyrla and Avril are up.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 16, 2008)

With Warren now between her and the greenspawn, Tyrla felt far more confident.  Arcane fire coalesced around her outstretched hand again, lancing out towards the dragon.

OOC: Eldritch blast at the dragon; +11 ranged touch (including PB and Haste effect), 4d6+1 damage


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 17, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 24 - hp 9/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

She'd hoped that her improved defense would buy herself and the others some time, but she'd been badly wrong. And her wrongness hurt like hell. The dragon's blows and battering would smart for days to come, assuming she actually survived all this. At least by the look of things, their number of enemies was growing considerably less.

Now, though, with her allies facing the dragon, it was time for retreat. Pullinb backward, she summoned the fire spirits of nature, and brought down the holy wrath of her spirit guides onto the dragon, smiting it with holy fire.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Take a 5 ft. step backward to clear the dragon's reach. If she doesn't think she can, she'll cast defensively. Concentration: +12. Cast Flame Strike. 7d6 damage, half fire, half divine damage. DC 17 for half damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 3 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 3 bolts)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 7 minutes)
Displacement (6 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flame Strike

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): *

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Pender 26 
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Tyrla 19
Wyrmlord 13
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Greenspawn 9
Larian 8 

Tyrla fires a bolt of arcane energy at the dragon, barely scalding it for 8 points of damage.

Avril's flame strike erupts from the pier destroying what footing there was where the Dragon was standing. The pillar of fire deals 29 points of damage.

The dragon ends up partly in the water, but it's not particularly crippled by this. It bites and claws at it's nearby adversaries, hitting with the bite and first claw against Pender. In total, it deals 28 damage. Pender drops to the ground now, unconcious.

The razorfiends gang up on Warren, attacking him from two different sides. One blade hits the halfling dealing 10 points of damage.

*Everyone can go.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 17, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 27/44, AC 26, Giant Killing Style*

Warren grits his teeth and mutters *"I hate warlocks, I hate warlocks, I hate warlocks....no offense Tyrla,"* as the curse continues to make his body move like it were made of stone.  *"I need help!"* he adds, louder.

He shifts footing and swings his blade around to wreathe it in shadow, creating a shadowy duplicate alongside, and stabs with both at the razorfiend to his right, aiming for the thighs.

[sblock=ooc]Forgot to factor in the Mass Shield of Faith and the Haste, but....well, the warlock's Slow effect should be over now, so Haste should be in effect again.  If so, add +1 to Warren's AC and attack rolls this round.

Giant Killing Style, and Shadow Blade Technique versus the rightmost razorfiend.  I assume the razorfiends are Medium or larger, anyway...

Apply the curse's penalty as appropriate....
Attack rolls of 31 and 21, using the 31 as the real blade, so the shadow blade doesn't connect or do any cold damage.  Just 8 points of piercing damage dealt.

Shadow Blade Technique with Giant Killing Style, attack, damage, extra attack roll, cold damage (1d20+13=31, 1d4+5=8, 1d20+11=21, 1d6=3) [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry, those are greenspawn sneaks, not razorfiends. They are small.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tyrla grimaced as the greenspawn continued to close.  While the dragon was a far more dire threat, they couldn't ignore the smaller beasts any longer.  Hopefully Avril or Siobhan could bring the dragon down in time to save Pender...

OOC: Invoking a defensive eldritch blast for the nearer greenspawn; Concentration +12 vs. DC 16, +11 ranged touch/4d6+1 damage.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2008)

Warren, close your eyes!  Working to avoid opening himself to the diminutive wyrmspawn's blade, Larian once again taps into his arcane power, this time releasing a cone of bright lights that envelop Warren and the greenspawn.  Once finished, he again takes a step away from the combat.

[sblock=ooc] Cast color spray defensively, trying to get both greenspawns, but avoid Tyrla and Avril.  DC 17 Will save negates.  Effects vary based on hit dice (no worse than 1 round of stun for Warren, hopefully much more for the sneaks.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 

Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes
Haste (Everyone)--10 rounds
Displacement (Avril)--7 rounds
Bull's Strength (Pender)--7 minutes
Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 18, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

_(ooc: does Tyrla wield a melee weapon?  I doubt it, but just need to check, since it affects Warren's choice of tactic.  If not, then Warren just stays in Assassin's Stance instead of switching to Giant Killing Style.  In that case he has 2 less attack bonus.  If she does wield a melee weapon, Warren will switch to Island of Blades instead for flanking.  In that case he gets 1d6 sneak attack damage and no other change in the attack.)_

Will save versus Larian's Color Spray (1d20+9=26) 

Warren closes his eyes for a second at Larian's warning, trusting that the elf mage was going to do something like blind the green buggers so he could stab 'em better.  But he doesn't keep them closed for long, not wanting to lose track of his foes and get bitten in the face.  Warren shrugs off the brief wash of magic that passes over him, and stays focused on the critters ahead.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 18, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 24 - hp 9/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

_Damnit! Siobhan will not last long against that dragon! _ Feeling the pain the dragon had inflicted on her, she takes stock of her positon and realised that she's been boxed in between a powerful dragon and several greenspawn. But, despite her wish to go to Pender's side, she couldn't risk getting herself killed. She had to hope that Pender could hold on for a few more seconds, but his wounds looked bad.

Concentrating on the latent magic, she pulled another bolt of lightning from the sky, landing it on the dragon, scorching its acidic body with electricity. If anything, every wound would make the majectic and clever beast likely think that this battle could not be won.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Concentration +12 vs DC 18 to call forth another bolt of lightning from Call Lightning. Damage: 3d10 hp to the dragon. Reflex DC 16 halves the damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 2 rounds)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 2 bolts)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 7 minutes)
Displacement (5 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flame Strike

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): *

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 18, 2008)

OOC: Tyrla does not, in fact, wield a melee weapon- sometimes I even forget what she is carrying.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Pender 26 
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Tyrla 19
Wyrmlord 13
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Greenspawn 9
Larian 8 

Larian's color spray blinds and stuns one of the greenspawn sneaks, but the other reacts just as Warren does to Larian's warning and averts his eyes from the blast.

Pender bleeds.

Warren attacks the un-stunned greenspawn between himself and Tyrla and scores a hit dealing 9 points of damage.

Siobhan casts defensively, healing 15 points of her damage taken.

Tyrla blasts on the un-stunned greenspawn sneak for 20 points of damage. The creature winces from the strike and it's green ichor drops from it's crocodile-maw, finally falling to it's knees and then unconcious.

Avril calls lightning down on the black dragon dealing another 15 points of damage.

The dragon lashes out against Siobhan in melee inflicting 2 hits with it's claws. The total damage is 17. Frustrated that this target still stands the monster thrashes with its tail and glares with murderous intent. It howls in draconic:

[sblock]"You can't keep this up forever!"[/sblock]

Everyone can go again! Only the dragon and the stunned greenspawn sneak remain.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 19, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 27/44, AC 26, Assassin's Stance, Haste*

Warren says insistently *"KILL THE DRAGON!!  I'll finish this one first!"* as he stabs at the stunned greenspawn's vitals twice.

[sblock=ooc]Warren full-attacks with Haste and Assassin's Stance, so...  2 short sword attacks at +14 melee versus the stunned greenspawn, for 1d4+5+3d6 damage each.  I guess the total attack bonus is +10 though from the curse?[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Heeding Warren's advice, Tyrla turned her attention to the dragon.  Their forces were being whittled down, but how much more punishment could the big lizard absorb?  If they could bring it down fast enough, perhaps there would be time to save Pender- or at least avoid losing anyone else...  

OOC: Another eldritch blast; +11 ranged touch with Haste and Point blank modifiers, 4d6+1 damage.  Does the dragon look significantly hurt yet?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 20, 2008)

Knowing that dragons tend to be practitioners of the arcane, Larian reaches down to untie one of the magical knots in his rope belt even as he gestures at the creature, attempting to disrupt any spells it is utilizing.

[sblock=ooc] Use Dispelling Cord to aid my casting of Dispell Magic, providing a +2 bonus to the rolls [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb_
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 

Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp
Mass Resist Energy 20(Acid) (Larian, Avril, Tyrla, Warren, Pender, Siobhan)-- 70 minutes
Haste (Everyone)--8 rounds
Displacement (Avril)--5 rounds
Bull's Strength (Pender)--7 minutes
Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 20, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 24 - hp 9/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Two more foes were all that remained. The crocodile druid started to have some hope that this battle was won, but she was becoming increasingly agitated that Pender would not make it with the wounds he'd sustained. Waiting for an opportunity to get in closer to Pender, she used her anxious waiting moments to call another bolt of lightning from the stormy sky. The bright flash illuminated the wounds of her allies, and Avril's heart knotted as the bolt of electricity coarsed through the wounded dragon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* If the dragon goes down before Avril's turn, move forward and cast Cure Light Wounds on Pender. Otherwise, Call forth another bolt of lightning from Call Lightning. Damage: 3d10 hp to the dragon. Reflex DC 16 halves the damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Haste (Larian, 1 round)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 1 bolt)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 7 minutes)
Displacement (4 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Cat's Grace
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flame Strike

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): *

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Pender 26 
Warren 15
Siobhan 14
Tyrla 19
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Larian 8 

*Larian:* Larian draws his dispelling cord and recites the necessary words while making the necessary motions and focusing on his target. He casts a spell meant to unravel the various sorts of magic that might be protecting the beast. Only visible to a spellcaster's trained eyes, the bonds of multiple wards and barriers are unraveled, fracturing their arcane system.

*Pender:* Bleeds some more.

*Warren:* Warren devastates the stunned remaining greenspawn sneak and in a few quick attacks the best falls like it's allies.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan attacks, but fighting defensively so as to keep threatening the beast but not become an easy target. Her attacks don't hit, but she does keep her guard up.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla blasts the dragon for 14 points of damage, this attack strikes the beasts head and peels back the dragons scales. The monster's thick armor is ripped off by the attack, revealing the dense dragonbone beneath. The truth becomes readily apparent, that his isn't _just_ a dragon. Something horrible has been done to the beast to turn it into something more vile than any beast. It's not quite alive, nor quite dead... something in between undeath and life.

*Avril:* Avril brings down the hammer one more time, the persistent lightning constantly battering down on the vile abombination in front of her. One more strike for 14 more points of damage. When the blinding flash of light is over, the monster before her lays there, limp. The last blast flaked off the scales that covered the creatures left side, revealing the creatures ribs and innards.

Inside the creature, a black and red orb almost a foot across still pulses with unholy vigor. The creature's heart is exposed. Despite the impressive beating the creature has taken, it's only been stunned. The creature must be put down now while there's an opportunity, or else it might get up with renewed strength at any moment.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 21, 2008)

Larian touches the pearl that hangs from his neck, using it to recall the words of a well-known incantation, then unleashes the spell on the collapsed dragon's heart.

[sblock=ooc] Use Pearl of Power to recall Magic Missile, cast it at the dragon/heart, 4d4+4 force damage.

Knowledge Arcana?  +15[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tyrla's eyes widened in shock as the dragon's secret was revealed.  Who could have wrought such a thing?  She tried to think if she had ever seen or heard of anything even remotely like this- but time was short...

OOC: Knowledge (arcana) +13, Nature +5, religion +4, and Spellcraft +15, depending on what might be appropriate.  Then another PB eldritch blast; +11 ranged touch, 4d6+1 damage, targeting the heart


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 24, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 27/44, AC 26, Assassin's Stance, Haste*

Warren wastes no time, as the small greenspawn collapses under his assault.  With the dragon falling with a much louder noise, Warren rushes over to see if it's really dead.  He knows it could be a ploy to draw them close, but he'd really rather not have it awaken from some hidden spellcaster's help, given the various beasties that have popped up around here since the adventurers came out.

Warren moves in on the creature, seeing its exposed but still-beating (or pulsing, anyway) heart, and stabs into it with his magic sword to try finishing off the beast.

*"Sorry I didn't help with this thing sooner, I just thought the snipers needed attention first..."* he mutters, annoyed that he's failed to be very reliable today and let Pender get killed or nearly so.  If no one else moves to heal Pender first, Warren will head over while taking out a healing potion to feed the dying warrior, and see if he can save the big lug.

[sblock=ooc]Move and attack once versus the prone dragon, short sword +16 for 1d4+5+3d6 damage.  If it still seems kinda alive after that, Warren will just keep stabbing, at +14 twice per round with Haste for the same damage as before.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2008)

*OoC:* First of all, apologies for going MIA for a while. Work took my prime posting time for a while. 
Secondly, group's opinion whether Siobhan should heal Pender or try Turn Undead on the heart-thingy?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2008)

Siobhan's holy symbol causes the creature's heart to freeze in paralysis, and the barrage of blasts more than destroys the thing. Warren's swords come out decorated in black blood and wrapped in a strange trinket.






The strange artifact fills air around it with a chill.

Pender is soon brought back to consciousness, but he's had a rough night obviously.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Knowledge checks?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Knowledge checks?




I'll have more information later. I'm posting from work.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 24, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 24 - hp 11/49+3d8+7 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

The battle was finally over, and the crocodile form immediatly slithered forward to look at Pender, while the others dealt with the disturbing discovery within the dragon. Thankfully, by the time she'd healed Pender, the dragon had been destroyed, but what they'd found inside it was equally worrying.

Taking the time to change back to her normal shape, she shook off the water her body, and adjusted to her own small human form. "Ugh," she said before taking out her shield and strapping it onto her arm.

"I'd suggest we don't touch what we've found until we have a better chance to examine it. This place was supposed to be used for some disturbing experimentation, and I hope we've managed to put an end to that. Either way, I think we should just make sure we haven't missed something inside the complex."

Taking a breather, she pulled two pearls from her belt and recalled one of her healing spells and another more powerful spell. The healing she cast on her self and afterwards she said, "Siobhan, do you have anything stronger to help Pender? I'm afraid my skills with healing are fairly limited." She then consumed two of her healing potions, restoring the worst of her wounds.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Cast Cure Light Wounds on Pender, healing 1d8+5 hp damage. Then use her two Pearls of Power to recall the spell and Cat's Grace, and cast Cure Light Wounds on herself to heal 1d8+5 hp damage. She then drinks her two Cure Light Wounds potions, healing 2d8+2 in total. She'll cast two further Cure Minor Wounds spell on herself.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)
Cat's Grace (7 minutes)
Call Lightning (7 minutes, 1 bolt)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 7 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flame Strike
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Pearl of Power (1st)
Pearl of Power (2nd)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): *

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tyrla eyed the strange item warily, but she was not curious enough to handle it in such an unsafe setting.  She also turned her gaze on the goblin's body, her enhanced sight checking for any traces of enchantment.  As the others did what they could for healing, she walked over to the other tower, where the enemy warlock had fallen and checked that body as well.  Only when the search was done did she begin to realize how badly she had been hurt, and she rummaged through her magical haversack in search of some kind of healing power...

OOC: Detect Magic (at will) checking the Maguffin, the goblin's body, and (if time allows) the enemy warlock.  She will leave mundane loot to the others.  Once she finishes scanning, she will break out her wand of CLW and heal up- I guess it will take several charges (she is at 19/41)


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2008)

The goblin wears an enchanted mithril chain shirt (small), a masterwork greatsword (small), an enchanted longbow (small),  5 enchanted arrows (necromancy aura), and an enchanted cloak (abjuration aura)... as well as a leather pouch containing 37 gp, 11pp, and a key.

The dragon has, in addition to the magical (overpowering necromancy) amulet that was inside the creature, an amulet and a ring that are both laced with magic.

The Warlock has a single magic item: a long embroidered strip of scarlet cloth covered with arcane sigils and mystical designs. It has a moderate evocation aura.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2008)

The combined wisdom and knowledge of the group is able to examine the beast thoroughly in order to decipher the riddle of it's strength. It appears that the creature, while still living, was transformed into something even more monstrous. Much like an undead creature, it's entire being was afflicted with overwhelming negative energy, but it's life was still sustained through arcane tricks that have been lost a long time ago. Undoubtedly, only a very powerful creature could survive this process.

The _improved_ creature could regenerate from wounds vastly faster than normal, making it difficult to injure severely. However, as a side effect, the creature could not be healed by either positive or negative energy. The creature would be treated as undead for the effects of spells that specifically affect corporeal undead creatures (such as disrupt undead or searing light) and turning undead would remove the creatures regeneration for the duration (but not cause it to flee or destroy it).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Using the power of her enhanced senses, Tyrla pointed to each of the items in turn and told the others what she could discern about the treasures.  When she could she tried to note how powerful each item was, compared to those which the party already carried.  Once she was done, she looked around the group.  "I should imagine, between the ogres and these wretched fellows, that we have wiped out most of the stronger forces in the area.  Do we want to search the rest of the places we can reach, or do we want to hole up and deal with our injuries?"


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 25, 2008)

Larian takes careful note of the results of this disturbing process.  Clearly he has no desire to learn it, but wants to be prepared should he ever see such a thing again.  After careful study of the objects, especially the necklace pulled from the dragon's black heart, he responds to Tyrla's question.  These creatures were here for a reason.  I suggest we uncover it and see about ending whatever threat it poses.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2008)

So where do you all want to investigate first? There's still the other building to the south, and you've only been in the first room of the lower level of the town hall.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2008)

Siobhan brings Pender (and anybody else?) to healt with her Touch of Healing, then with taps from the Wand of Lesser Vigor.
"We suffered great damage in this fight," Siobhan says. "But I still have some healing spells left in addition to the wands, so it shouldn't be impossible to carry on. At the least we should check this building thoroughly."
[sblock=OoC]Touch of Healing to bring anyone to half of maximum hp, then Wand of Lesser Vigor heals 11hp a pop. How many taps does everyone need?[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 25, 2008)

Warren holds out the strange necklace on the tip of his sword for the others to inspect, then stows it in his Bag of Holding where it should be harmless and out of the way.  *"We can figure that out later.  I vote we go clear out the rest of this building before resting or retreating."*

That said, he takes the magical, mithral chain shirt from the dead goblin and uses it in place of his own.  *"Hmm.  Though I think it smells of gobbo, this one might be a bit more powerful.  I'll have to find out later..."*  He puts the old mithral shirt into his Bag of Holding.  Then Warren practices his forms for a few minutes, readying himself for the next few battles.

[sblock=ooc]It'd take 2 uses of Lesser Vigor to fully heal Warren, who's at 27/44 HP.

Warren readies some different maneuvers, back to Burning Blade, Cloak of Deception, Death Mark, Fan the Flames, Flashing Sun, and Shadow Blade Technique.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2008)

Rooms 5, 6, and 7 down below are devoid of occupants.

Room 5's description: _This chamber is clean and well organized, despite its grim furnishings. Small barbed cages rest against the wall, not quite large enough to stand in and not quite wide enough to sit in. Several barrels of water are on the floor to the north, along with a bloodstained mop. A simple cot and a chair and desk round out the room's contents._

Under the cot is a small coffer containing 155 gp, 320 sp, and a fine ruby-set bracelet in the shape of a sinuous lion.

Room 6's description: _Three large animals-a leopard, a wild boar, and a crododile-stand at the ready in the southern portion of this room... but on second inspection, they prove to be stuffed and mounted for display. The walls are decorated with a striking tapestry depicting a five-headed dragon in a pose of destructive rage. A free-standing perch for a falcon or eagle stands in the room's northwest corner. A cot heaped with fine furs lies to the west, next to a large table. Atop the table lies a dead batlike creature, its abdomen cleaned and stuffed with salt and wood chips, and its wings pinned to the table's surface with several thin pins. An iron chest sits on the floor beneath the table._

The chest is locked.

Room 7's description: _This large room might have once been a well-appointed library, but now its shelves lie in disarray along the east and west walls. No sign of any books are apparent. A large portion of the ceiling is missing, as is a corresponding portion of the floor, which opens into the dark waters of the lake below._

The dragon's horde is gathered here. It includes a magical staff four feet tall made of bronzewood with brass bindings and tipped with a sharp spearpoint (suitable for use as a javelin), a deep rouge-colored cape with an aura of transmutation, and a pair of magical bracers. In addition to the  items, the rest of the horde includes a magical horn, 8,800 sp, 2,300 gp, 130 pp, a gold necklace, eleven small gemstones (spinnels, tourmalines, and peridotes).


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2008)

Experience for the previous encounter + what I missed from some of the earlier encounters comes out to 3750 each.

That puts everyone at somewhere around 3/4 of the way to 8th level.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

Larian takes the key the goblin had and tries to open the chest.

OOC: Treasure list updated.  Let me know if you want to claim anything.  I'll identify what I can after a rest.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2008)

Inside the chest are six large leather sacks, each containing 100 sp and 20 gp. Wedged between some of these sacks is a delicate looking wooden and silver box. Inside the box is a single folded letter that smells of strange perfume, although it's obvious from the indention in the velvet lining that something the size of a child's fist once rested in the box as well.

The letter is written in goblin.

*Goblin:*
[sblock]_Saarvith--

Take great care with the enclosed phylactery. I need not explain to you what the Ghostlord would do if he knew where I had sent this little bauble for safekeeping. Hide it somewhere safe-perhaps it could be trusted to your dragon friend's keeping? Keep it hidden until Brindol is taken. Should it fall into the hands of someone who could return it to its owner, the consequences for our effort could be dire indeed.

-Ulwai_[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

Larian hands the note over to Tyrla to read, then considers the information therein.  A phylactery?  I wonder.  Warren, could you see if that necklace you found fits the box?  If not, we need to search everything again.  I don't know what evil creature this Ghost Lord is, but we can't let an opportunity like this to pass us by.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tyrla read the letter carefully twice- once silently, then softly aloud for the benfit of those who couldn't read the goblin scribblings.  "Given how much necromantic power is bound up in that talisman, I would guess that is what we are looking for.  The question is what to do with it?  While they say returning it would harm their cause, this 'Ghostlord' that they speak of might not be one we wish to aid either."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2008)

"Somehow it seems so long ago," the cleric says, "so I'm not certain, but didn't the map we found in the Keep mention Ghost Lord?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2008)

The object Warren has would fit the box.

Ghostlord was mentioned on the map that you gave to the Lion of Brindol in Terrelton to deliver to Brindol.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tyrla nodded at Siobhan's recollection.  "I believe it was mentioned on that map.  Did we keep a copy of it?  If not, I fear we will have to go to Brindol to find where this 'Ghostlord' lairs...  For now, let us finish our search here, before any other foes arrive."

OOC: If we haven't yet, search the other tower where the warlock was.  If we have done that, what other buildings or features are nearby, and what would we need to do to reach them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2008)

The remaining decaying building's door is locked, but there are three different ways to get in (unlock it with the key, pick the lock, or go in through the roof).

_A one-story stone building once stood here, but now its flat roof has almost entirely collapsed. A section to the east remains intact, forming a narrow and mossy platform above the water. The remaining walls stand about a half-foot above the water level, creating an L-shaped enclosure. The entire area has been reinforced with a fence of logs and branches lashed together with ropes, extending the ruined walls of the building up by another ten feet. At the west end of the enclosure lies a large heap of mud and rotting plants. The only easy way inside seems to be a gate in the northeast corner, near a floating bridge that leads back to the boardwalk that surrounds the larger building._

Once inside, there is a 10 foot deep pool within that contains a number of head-sized, green, knobby bulbs. They have a leathery texture and tiny, sharp scales. They are fixed in place along the inner walls of the pool by a sticky resin.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

Larian takes a close look at the green bulbs, wondering what exactly the goblin and its underlings were growing here.  If he doesn't know what it is, he'll cut it open with a dagger.
[sblock=ooc] Know (Arcana) +15? [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2008)

The 'things' are magically mutated eggs.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tyrla watched Larian's investigation cautiously.  "Too small to be real dragon eggs, I think.  Perhaps those spawn creatures?  Whatever they are, I think we ought to dispose of them."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

I am in complete agreement, Tyrla, Larian says.  Anything that Saarvith and his 'pet' were helping hatch is likely to be harmful to the people of Elsir Vale.


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 1, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 20 - hp 24/49+3d8+9 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril felt better now that her wounds had healed, and better yet that they'd managed to destoy the threat this place presented and liberated wealth from the hands of the creatures that threatened the Vale. If they could dent the army in other ways like this, then perhaps they just stood a chance of actually beating the army and saving Elsir Vale.

Recalling what the spirits of Nature had told her about the Thornwaste, she comments to her allies, "The spirits said that the Thornwaste to the south was filled with death and that the army had sent representation there for some unknown reason. Could this be a place for the ghostlord? It would strike me that such a creature would dwell where there is only death." She shuddered at the thought.

Once they reached the egg sanctuarry, Avril immediatly agreed. "These things should be destroyed. This act should put a huge dent in the plans of the army. If we can do something with this knowledge, then we can possibly have hope." She reminded herself quietly what the spirits had told her and Pender again as they'd searched for Jorr. "I think that perhaps our next course of action is to seek out the Ghostlord and return this phylactery to its owner?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Forgot about Siobhan's healing touch, so Avril will wait to be healed to half hp, before casting her spells on Pender and herself as mentioned in my last post. So Pender gets CLW for 1d8+5, and Avril gets 1d8+5 from CLW spell, 2 hp from Cure Minor Wounds, and 2d8+2 from her two Cure Light Wounds potions.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flame Strike
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Pearl of Power (1st)
Pearl of Power (2nd)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (2)

XP:

3750 XP (Lake Rhest Town Hall)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): *

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2008)

So how do you all want to go about destroying these eggs?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Creamsteak said:


> So how do you all want to go about destroying these eggs?




OOC: Tyrla will try her Baleful Utterance invocation (as Shatter, can be used "against a single solid object, regardless of composition, weighing up to 10 pounds per caster level", Will negates, PH pg.278).  If that doesn't work, she'll try an eldritch blast.  If neither one works, she will look expectantly at Siobhan and Pender, hoping for simple brute 'smashy smashy'.

IC: Tyrla stepped forward to the edge of the crude walkway and looked down on the 'eggs' for a moment.  Then she gave a short, piercing shout, almost a yelp in some unrecognizable language- a sound which seemed to reverberate within  the crude building far more than its actual volume would indicate.  She looked at the eggs again, as if studying the effect of her power- if it didn't work, there were other, more direct methods...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2008)

Using that method, Tyrla is able to shatter all the visible eggs from the walkway above.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 2, 2008)

Warren dives in briefly to check around the area underwater in the second building, and tries several stabs against any eggs Tyrla might not've caught from the surface.  Then he climbs back out to dry off a bit and wait for the others to decide what to do next.  *"Do you guys need to rest now, or should we check out another area?  And should we try headin' back to the swamp elves or just stay 'round here today?"*


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2008)

I am loathe to waste any time, although I could certainly use the rest to recover my spells, Larian says.  
[sblock=ooc] What other buildings are around?  Is there more to Rhest, or have we seen it all? [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2008)

Warren dives into the putrid smelling pool after Tyrla shattered so many of the eggs to pulp around it. The water is murky and a bit viscous from all the stuff in it. Regardless, he hunts for a number of the hatchlings hidden in the water. He breaks six more eggs before he's satisfied, and comes up smelling like a lizard.

The group has explored the majority of Rhest that's not submerged at least. The underwater portion has only been scratched, of course.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 2, 2008)

Warren comes out of the water coughing and wheezing, taking a few moments to clear out the noxious junk and wipe his face off.  *"Well....that was just about the grossest thing I've ever done, probably.  Gah!  I think I can taste it in the back of my throat.  Or is that bile?  Anyway, I vote we leave this room and go somewhere else.  Don't care where."*

After a few more breaths, he decides to jump into the water near the bigger building, to sort of rinse off a bit, before dragging himself back up to dry off a bit.  He uses the clothes of the dead critters nearby to help dry off and clean his short sword.  *"Maybe they'll mistake me for one o' their own from a distance, afore I stab 'em.  If we fight any more today, anyway."* he says with a grimace, sniffing himself.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 3, 2008)

"It seems as if we have explored most of the habitable sections of the ruins, and I believe that we have dealt a great blow against whatever forces were massing here," Tyrla said after a few moments of thought.  "I don't think we will profit much from blindly searching the underwater parts of the ruins.  To my mind, we have three paths we might take from here.  First, we ought to return to the elves of Starsong Hill.  We can tell them that whatever threat dwelt here has been dealt with, and we can recover our mounts from their care.  Then we must decide whether to go to Brindol, to see what we can do against the army which is headed there, or to see if we can find the Ghostlord, to return this trinket in hopes of ending his support for the enemy army.  Does anyone have anything to add, or any dissent?  If not, we ought to head back towards the elves as soon as we can- despite our efforts, that army is still on the march, and we can't risk delay."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2008)

Warren is still cursed, and will remain so until that's removed.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

I have reservations about handing the Ghostlord's phylactery back to its undead owner, Larian admits.  Whatever creature has created it is surely a thing of evil itself.  How can we aid it in such a way?  Other than that, your assessment is sound, and the path you propose suits me well.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Creamsteak said:


> Warren is still cursed, and will remain so until that's removed.




OOC: I think that means until we've rested, since Siobhan is the only person in the party who can cast Remove Curse and she would need to pray for that.  I don't think we have any scrolls that would help.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> I have reservations about handing the Ghostlord's phylactery back to its undead owner, Larian admits.  Whatever creature has created it is surely a thing of evil itself.  How can we aid it in such a way?  Other than that, your assessment is sound, and the path you propose suits me well.




"I have some reluctance as well, but from the sound of things, the Ghostlord is an ally to the army only because they hold this item.  If by returning it, we can make him (or it) an enemy to that army, I think we must risk it.  Unless we think we can destroy this thing- would that not destroy the Ghostlord?  while that might not make him an active enemy of those who once held it, he would also not be helping any longer...  What do the rest of you think?," Tyrla asked, looking at each of the others in turn.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2008)

"While I have no love for the unliving," the cleric starts, "an enemy of our enemy is our friend."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2008)

For what it's worth, since you attacked the keep at dawn you still have a full day to work with before the sun goes back down. You can probably make it back to the elves in that amount of time.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 4, 2008)

*"Well,"* the halfling chimes in, *"with my minor injuries already taken care of, I'm ready for whatever.  And as nasty as this stinkin' pool o' lizard-piss is, I've no objections to lookin' for sunken treasure a bit before we leave.  We've already soiled ourselves in it as it is, me most of all."*  He shudders a bit and spits once into the marsh, still tasting the foul ichor from the egg-pool in the back of his nose.

*"I'm all for returnin' the Ghostlord's bauble if it'll turn the undead against the gobbos an' their ogrish buddies.  Especially if they might soften up or get rid of any more godsawful dragons those smelly greenskins may've somehow gotten on their side.  I still can't believe the stupid little cowards got any dragons t' help."* Warren adds with a disbelieving shake of his head.


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 4, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 20 - hp 24/49+3d8+9 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril grinned at Warren's comments, after which she added a polite thank you. Her ally had been through many things with her in the past, and both he and Larian knew the extent of their desire to win over evil.

She looked around the place, and then surveyed the area beneath the water. "Thanks to Siobhan's healing, I too am able to continue, and can take the form of a crocodile to explore further underwater. But, while I don't claim to understand dragons, I would think that unless something is really well hidden, the dragon and its master would've found most things of value by now. I'm not sure we are capable of finding that which is very well hidden, unless it is hidden by magic. In which case, Tyrla, you'd be well suited to finding those things that are well hidden."

She shrugged. "As for the Ghostlord, I too think it is a necessary evil. But if we approach the Ghostlord for an audience, there is no need to play our cards too soon and reveal the true purpose of our mission. Unless, Larian, you think the Ghostlord will be able to detect this phylactery of its?" She shrugged again. "I'm of the opinion that we can spend some time here as we wish, but that it would be best to return to the elves if we can still make it today. I won't deny that I miss Mandla." She smiled almost sheepishly, before submitting her words to her allies.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)
Resist Energy (Acid 20) (Larian. 70 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flame Strike
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Pearl of Power (1st)
Pearl of Power (2nd)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (2)

XP:

3750 XP (Lake Rhest Town Hall)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): *

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 5, 2008)

"I think it most likely that we've found most of what there is to find, and done as much harm to the enemy as we will be able to here.  If we are to make it back to the elves tonight, and hopefully a safe rest, we ought to head out now.  If we intend to scour this place, I think we must commit to spending the rest of the day, and camping, then returning to the elves tomorrow.  Either way, I think we can debate the merits of dealing with the ghostlord at length- we must recover our map before we know where to look for him, and most likely the journey will not be a short one..."  Tyrla paused, and looked around the group again.  "My vote is to leave now, and try to get back to the elven village tonight.  Hopefully our efforts here will earn us a decent welcome there, and we can decide where to go next.  How say the rest of you- Stay or go?"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree, and look forward to a night spent in the comfort of an elven bed, rather than here in the leavings of the ogres, Larian says.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2008)

Your trip back through the swamp, including the use of the instant-boat _Drellin's Ferry_ is rough at first. There are numerous lizardfolk tribes in the area in various places, and either avoiding them or just trying not to annoy them takes some work.

A mile from the lake of Rhest, you spot something you did not see from above during your flight to the sunken city. On the edge of a shallow mossy pool a large granite rock sits. Under the rock, leaning upwards towards the light, a flower can be seen.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

*Avril, Tyrla, and Larian:*
[sblock]These flowers are a type of swamp lily. When steeped for an hour, it can be used to make a potion that grants low-light vision and a +10 circumstance bonus to spot and search checks. There's roughly enough for 2 doses.[/sblock]

Further ahead on your return trip you happen upon a strange sight. A rather large tree, reaching up more than fifty feet, has been split straight down the middle. Not much more can be said for the matter. There is no sign of burning, chopping, cutting, or lightning. It simply seems to have been divided by a paper thin seperation and then pulled apart.

After some more time, you finally arrive at the edge of the elven village on their small swamp-island.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 7, 2008)

_[OOC: Pender recovers from his self-induced stupor]_

Pender lets out a snort and says, "Well, it may not be pretty, but at least it's safe.  I, for one, am curious as to what manner of beast or wizard could do such a thing to that tree back there..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2008)

The elves welcome you back, not expecting to see you back, at least not nearly so soon. Having only been gone for a day, you find that not much has changed in the village. They keep numerous different patrols and mostly mind their daily tasks.

Killiar Arrowswift, the commander of the owl-riders is the first to greet the party.

"So, how did the investigation go? What was going on in Rhest? What of the lizardfolk, and what of the dragon?"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 8, 2008)

The dragon and its cronies are dead, although we left the lizardfolk alone.  Our hope is that they will revert to their normal interactions with you now that the dragon is gone.  As to what they were doing, it appears they were creating some altered draconic creatures, possibly the razor-winged creatures or the smaller, more humanoid ones.  Either way, we destroyed the tainted eggs, and those creatures shouldn't be a threat anymore, Larian says.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2008)

"So you're done here that quickly? Well, you're certainly more efficient than I had thought. Will you be staying here tonight? And afterwards, where will you go?"

(Everyone else is free to take whatever actions they want in the elven town. If you need to shop around a bit, talk to some individuals, gather information, craft, or anything else... now is the time to speak up.)


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

It seems there is more to do to keep the Red Hand from their nefarious goal.  Brindol and its people are still in danger.  If there is any help you could provide, we would be appreciative, including any information you might have about a being called the Ghostlord.  It seems to be involved somehow.

Larian would definitely like to get some crafting time, if we can afford it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2008)

"Ghostlord? Isn't that a human story? A faerie-tale as they would call it? I wouldn't know anything about that. As for Brindol, we've come to a consensus to lend some aid. Supplies, and a few of our owl-riders will travel there, though I fear they won't expect us. We may need to do some convincing in that matter."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 10, 2008)

"If your owl-riders wish to travel with us, we may be able to help with any introductions or 'convincing' that is needed," Tyrla stated.  "We should travel there as well, even if we intend to track down the Ghostlord- if nothing else we need to see what fact and rumor can tell us about the advance of the horde.  If we may impose upon your hospitality for the night, we can leave in the morning-unless some of us need a longer rest."

OOC: My vote is sleep, and maybe a day of crafting time here, then push on to Brindol by fastest means available.  Once we get there, we can see how close the horde is, then make the call if we have time for further crafting- and if we get our map back, we can decide if we want to track down the Ghostlord.  Thoughts?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 10, 2008)

"If you wish to go to Brindol with us you might have to wait a while. We have just barely started to prepare. If you are fine with the delay, you should be welcome."


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 10, 2008)

Pender steps forward and snaps a quick salute to Killian.  "Commander, I wish to offer my services in the way of preparations.  My friends and I are in haste, and I am confident that I would die of boredom if left to my own devices."

Pender smirks.


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 10, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 33/49+3d8 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril greeted the elves she met with a warm smile, pleased to be out of the swamp and back with the elves, more so because she was waiting to see Mandla. Thankfully, Killiar Arrowswift brought Mandla in tow, and Avril quickly fell to her haunces and embraced the massive you dog. "It's good to see you," she said as she ruffled the dog's fur, and allowed the animal to lick her face. Not wishing to offend the elves for not taking care of her companion, she just gave Mandla a cursory glance to see that everything was fine, but it looked like he'd been well fed. "Good, Mandla," she said, standing up and allowing the dog to take its place by her side.

"Commander, I think it's best that we head back sooner, but we will forewarn those we meet that you are on your way, and that they should be expecting you. We graciously accept your hospitality for the night, as I don't think we should be travelling at night if we can avoid it." She looked at Larian. "I think we should head to Brindol in the morning. If we reach the city, then at least we'll know where the horde is. Then we can make further preparations. At least for now we should attempt to stay one step ahead of the enemy."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* I vote we head to Brindol in the morning. If there's time there, we can stop, rest and craft, but I think it's best to see where we are first before taking time out when we're unsure if we can afford it or not. Besides, if there is time, we can have a longer stretch of time at Brindol rather than breaking it into two shorter crafting spells.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flame Strike
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Pearl of Power (1st)
Pearl of Power (2nd)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (2)

XP:

700 XP (Ogres/Ettin)
3750 XP (Wyrmlord/Warlock/Dragon)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): *

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 10, 2008)

Warren sighs, and chimes in with *"Yeah, we don't have time to sit around here, prancin' around with the elves like we got nothin' better to do.  Hows about we go on ahead to Brindol, while it's prolly still there and not sacked by gobbos, and just let 'em know the elves and their giant owls are comin' from the swamp to help later.  We got gobbos to maim and giant flying lizards to fight, or somethin' like that.  There's no loot or glory to be gained sittin' around here on our duffs."*

The halfling sharpens his blade and keeps to himself as long as the group is in the elven village.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 10, 2008)

With a resigned sigh and a wistful look at his spellbook, Larian nods.  You're right, Avril, he says.  As much as further preparations increase our chance of success, the most important task is gaining intelligence on the Red Hand's activities.  We shall head back to Brindol in the morning.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 11, 2008)

Pender frowns.  "I had hoped to spend some time among the swamp folk and learn a thing or two from them.  I suppose it cannot be helped.  My offer to the Commander stands, however brief a time I may serve him."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2008)

"You're good with a horse, right Knight? Well then, let's see if you can handle something a little bit more difficult."

Killiar will offer to train Pender in Owl Riding during the day, supposing the group is staying the night at the village.

"The rest of you may want to take advantage of your respite. I suggest you ask one of the elders regarding this 'Ghost-Lord' if you want to know anything. I doubt anyone knows much, but we are long-lived compared to most of you."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

I thank you for the advice, Commander Arrowswift, Larian responds.  I will make sure to seek such information as may be found here.  He turns and heads to where the group met with Sellyria Starsinger, hoping to find her again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2008)

Sellyria Starsinger's home is fairly easy to locate (what with it being next to the pond with the huge crocodile).

"So, Larian, did you find everything you were looking for in fallen Rhest?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 12, 2008)

"You are most generous, Commander.  I have never felt the joy of flight."

Pender will spend the day learning to fly, and in exchange will help out with any 'grunt work' that may be required of the Elves.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2008)

Larian smiles warmly and bows slightly to the venerable druid.  Aye, Lady Starsinger.  That and much more.  We defeated the dragon, a vile necromantic creation, and we discovered the reason for its presence in your swamp.  It seems they were breeding a magic-spawned breed of servitors for their army.  My hope is that we have made a significant dent in their plans, but I fear we have discovered a new threat.  
We discovered a tie between the Red Hand and a creature known as the Ghostlord.  We don't fully know what this being is, but it would appear that the goblins are forcing it into battles with threats.  We hope to release it from this, so that it will not support their cause.  Do you know aught of the creature?  Any advance information that we have would be a blessing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2008)

"Ghost Lord? I've heard that name before... a long long time ago. Before this swamp existed, in fact. The title was what the humans called the wastelander's arch-druid after the war."

She looks around her room for something, eventually finding a preserved lion's paw.

"I was not there to witness the fighting, we elves stayed out of Rhests business. The people of Rhestilor tried to annex the wastelands, and the wasterlanders fought back. The wastelanders made it all the way to the capital, and with their army of lions and men, they destroyed and conquered. My understanding is that while Rhest failed to annex the lands, they did manage to drive the wastelanders back eventually."

"But that was the beginning of a downward spiral for the kingdom of Rhestilor. The Ghost Lord did everything he needed to do to doom the kingdom. In the end, Rhest would fall."

"If the hobgoblins have enlisted the aid of the Ghosts of the Wastes, then Brindol may be in more dire circumstances than I had initially thought. I would be careful what you risk, while I never was involved in that war, I heard horrible stories about ghosts that wander the wastelands"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2008)

The elven encampment is quiet during the night and time passes fairly uneventfully. When everyone wakes the next morning, their mounts have been resupplied and are waiting in the middle of the camp.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tyrla slept but little, though she felt far safer here than she would have elsewhere.  When morning arrived, she was one of the first to gather near the horses.  "I don't suppose anyone knows the best- and least swampy route to Brindol," she asked once everyone was together.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2008)

Larian listens intently and then nods his thanks.  You have given me much to think on, Lady Starsinger.  I will take your words to my companions, and likely to the leaders of Brindol.  Please rest assured that we will take no action without carefully considering the consequences.  However, if the Ghostlord is that dangerous, that is all the more reason for us to attempt to keep him away from Brindol during the battle to come.

Once again, I thank you for your hospitality.  You have made a difficult endeavor less so.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 17, 2008)

Pender awoke with a start, fearing that he had slept too late.  He leapt out of bed, then groaned loudly.  Pender found that his muscles were very stiff, particularly in his lower back and rump... the owl-riding had taken quite a toll on his normally earthbound body.  He (slowly) donned his armour and (tenderly) slung his sword behind his back, wincing all the while.

Pender joined the group not long after Tyrla.  He grinned at her colorful comment.  "There is no greater path through this miserable bog than through the air..." Pender watched his own hand as he swept his arm low, then curved it upward toward the sky, "... but I have my doubts that the elves would so readily lend us their feathered friends."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2008)

The road that leads you back south to Witchcross is the same as it was when you last passed. There are numerous signs of evacuation along the main road, various different sorts of travelers and pilgrims making their way north. When asked where they walk to, they often give cryptic answers related to their destination. 'Blackmore' they say, or 'Harlin's Scar' or even 'The Crags'. All places far to the north, well past the Giantshields and deep into civilized lands. The roads are notorious for dangers, both mundane and monstrous, but most feel confident that should they make it North, they can avoid the war coming to the Vale.

It takes some time to reach Witchcross, the city that has refused to evacuate. It seems many more travelers have taken up homes in this city. The people of Witchcross firmly believe that the horde will try to sack Brindol, and that Bridol's defenses will hold. They are confident that they are far enough north to avoid the fighting. The crowds, however, swell the city with activity that they did not originally anticipate. The sick, the elderly, and the weary are all especially happy to believe in Witchcross's theories. The thought of traveling to Brindol only to be sieged, or traveling dangerously north do not appeal to those who can't fend for themselves. Others stay because it's convenient, believing that they will return to their homes once the Horde is stopped, and recover their land and possessions with ease.


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 22, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The night of rest at the elves had been most welcome, and even the semi-quiet journey back had been more restful than she had anticipated. That and the fact that Mandla was back with her gave her a lot of mental and physical comfort.

Arriving at Witchcross, she turned to her friends, "I looks like Brindol hasn't been attacked yet. Or at least I don't see or hear anything about refugees or escapees coming this way. That at least is good news." She looked around a little bit more. "What we really need right now is some intelligence. Something that will tell us where the horde is and what they're up to. Let's try and find somebody around here that might know." She started moving forward, muttering as an aside, "I still can't believe these stupid people have evacuated."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril has fashioned a collar for Mandla to wield the Amulet of Mighty Fists, while she will wear both the bracers and her old armor.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Spike Growth
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tyrla nodded in weary agreement at Avril's cynical aside.  "And if they haven't been convinced yet, nothing we say can change their minds.  I only hope that what we have done so far, and what we will do in the coming days, may turn things enough that these folk do not all perish here."  She looked around the "city", such as it was.  "We ought not linger here- while we may find information, it may that we find too much of it- too many tales, with no way of learning which are true, and which are false, or merely rumor grown in a hundred retellings.  Brindol is not far, now that we have reached a solid road.  Let us push on..."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 23, 2008)

Larian's concerned eyes work to take in as much information as possible about those seeking refuge in Witchcross' walls.  They live such short lives, how can we expect them to understand how drastically those lives are going to change?  It is no fault of theirs that they have been untouched by the ravages of war.  It is up to us to work to keep them from being so affected.

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1--_Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Enlarge Person _(Trans)
2--_See Invisibility, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans),_ Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray_ 
3--_Dispel Magic, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (from Rary's ME.)
4--_Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer _(Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp

Metamagic Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--available
Disspelling Chord--5 knots[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 23, 2008)

Warren adds *"Right, by protecting the fools....  I don't much care to stick around here, so let's hoof it back to Brindol soon.  If we stop any gobbos from comin' here by killin' 'em around Brindol, then so much the better for these chumps.  Otherwise, it's their own fault.  We got better things t'do than babysittin' bumpkins."*


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 26, 2008)

Pender shakes his head. "Bumpkins or no, these people deserve to live just as much as any other honest, hard-working folk.  Anything we can do to help would be a blessing, I'm sure."

Pender looked around with a pained expression on his face; he wondered just what kind of help he and the others could provide that would be of any real use.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2009)

After passing through Witchcross the group continues on to Brindol. The roads are empty heading this way, devoid of both travelers and refugees in both directions. A day later, you arrive on the outskirts of Brindol. The city is overflowing with people in various states of disorder. Refugees, travelers, merchants, locals, soldiers, priests, and adventurers travel back and forth along the interior roads. The gate waits, wide open, welcoming the waves of carriages and pedestrians that make their way to the walled city...







The large open-air market where you first arrive is full of business and confusion at this hour. The Thirsty Zombie tavern and Red Magic Sundries signs distinctly mark their locations on the south edge of the market square. Roads head off in various different directions through Brindol.

*Pender:*
[sblock]You know your way around the city fairly well, having lived here before. There are various different locations on the map of varying significance. If you're looking for anything particular, just ask.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 4, 2009)

We should probably report to the city's leaders, and make sure to inform them of the elven assistance that will be arriving shortly, Larian says.  Of course, resupplying ourselves would be prudent as well.  Shall we all approach the keep, or shall we divide and address different missions?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 4, 2009)

"I think we ought to find who is in charge, and make our report as a group- I doubt there are many who have seen as much of the trouble as we have and survived," Tyrla responded after a brief moment of thought.  "A battle-hardened group like ours may be taken more seriously than a smaller embassy.  If anyone remembers the name of that woman that we met on the road, the one to whom we gave the map, she might be someone to ask for."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a 'big' city. Which leaders are you most interested in looking for?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyrla wracked her brain for a few moments- while their journey had taken only a few days, it seemed like almost a year since they had met the female Lion of Brindol in the inn in Terrelton.  "Teyani Sura, that was her name," she muttered after a bit of thought.  "She said she served Lord Jarmaath, and she would take our map and information to him.  Perhaps we might go to see if they found our help useful?"

OOC: All the way back to last February, but that seems like the best place to start.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2009)

Brindol Keep (18 on the map) is located at the highest point in Brindol.

*Pender:*
[sblock]Although the keep was traditionally been the home of the city's ruler, for many years the ruling lord instead dwelt in one fo the newer, more luxurious mansions lower down on the hill, letting the old keep serve only as a garrison, town hall, and prison. With the start of Lord Jarmaath's rule, the old tradition has been restored; Jarmaath and his servants now dwell in the keep.[/sblock]

The keep is easy enough to find, and the residence of one Lord Kerden Jarmaath. As you climb the hills in Brindol to reach the keep, you can see over the vast majority of the city. The walls around Brindol are quite the fortifications, banners and flags adorning tower and defensive crenelations all around the city.

The keep itself is much older than the rest of the city. It easily dates to the same era as Vraath Keep, but the structure itself is much larger and is still in good condition. As the group approaches the fortified double doors that make up the front entrance, a small group of soldiers watches your approach. When they see what strange travelers have made their way, they examine who walks.

"An elf wizard, a halfling assassin, a sorceress, and the runaway grunt. Well... I guess this looks right..."

They look over everyone's equipment and appearances as closely as they can, but after some work they allow the group by. [waving things along and all that]

_The low murmur of a dozen muted conversations falls silent as the great double doors at the southern end of this great hall are opened by a pair of guards for your passage. The room beyond is a large chamber, the floors polished smooth and the walls set with many alcoves, each containing a trophy or work of art. The ceiling rises to a cavernous height of nearly forty feet, and deepset narrow windows reach nearly to the height along the northern wall.

A single long table dominates the middle of the room, its surface covered with books, maps, ledgers, parchments, sketches, drinks, and plates of half-eaten food._

The hall is quiet suddenly, but there are many people here. While the table is covered in food, it also is littered with various different documents and signs of much work and planning.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 7, 2009)

Larian stands politely quiet, waiting to be acknowledged by those in charge.  As he waits, he does his best to inspect the items on the table from distance, hoping that he can learn what it is that Lord Jarmaath and the others are studying.
[sblock=ooc] Spot +6, with any relevant knowledge skill to interpret what he sees (Arcana 15, Dung 9, History 10, Nature 9, the Planes 11). [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2009)

The woman on the right (from the picture) stands up from her seat and raises one arm to wave. "I see you finally made it. You are the travelers from Drellin's Ferry, correct? I'm glad to see you made it here. We were wondering if perhaps you had chosen to travel elsewhere after your expedition to the swamps."

From left to right you are introduced to Lord Jarmaath, Lady Verrasa Kaal, Captain Lars Ulverth, and Trelora Goldenbrow.

Knowledge Nobility & Royalty or Local (DC 15)
[sblock]Lord Jarmaath is the ruler of the city. Lady Verrasa Kaal is a high ranking noblewoman with a well-known group of private guards. Lars Ulverth is the captain of the guard. Tredora Goldenbrow is the highest ranking priest of Pelor in Brindol (and for a few dozen miles around).[/sblock]

The documents on the table appear to be maps, ledgers, lists, figures, reports, briefings, debriefings, books on various subjects, and other interesting bits and pieces... all related to the Red Hand Horde and the City of Brindol.

Spot DC 25
[sblock]Rolled up on Jarmaath's side of the table is a map, and from the uncurled side you recognize it to be none other than the map recovered from Vraath Keep by your own party some time ago.[/sblock]

Lord Jarmaath walks up to the group with a stern look in his eye. "Thank you for coming. I had not heard of your arrival. We had assumed you would be another week out, at best. I am Lord Jarmaath. I've been told of your exploits in Drellin's Ferry and along the Dawn Way. As you can see, we have been rather busy since then."

Lady Kaal remains seeted. "Hello."

The Captain of the Guard stand upright with a sly smile on his face. "Pender Dunwoodie. How... interesting... to see you here. It's been quite a while I think. I see you've finally found time to report in on your watch. How long was your tour? A few hours? A few months? A few years? I'm sure you'll have quite the detailed debriefing as to what could have kept you from reporting in for so long?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 11, 2009)

Warren quietly follows the others into Brindol, a bit relieved to be back in a big city again where he might rest in a real bed, eat some real food, do some business, and maybe even get a little recognition for his accomplishments in helping to save the smelly throngs of too-talls that live here.  And boy....do all these masses of refugees crammed into Brindol together _smell_.....

Nonetheless, it's better than swamp gas and gob-stink, he figures.  The halfling lets Larian and Tyrla decide what hummie bigwigs they need to talk to.  Business can wait until after a little briefing and debriefing.

In the busy room with the table full of food and papers, Warren can't help but smirk at seeing the food.  Mmmm.....  Oh, wait, they're _talking_.  Well, may as well get the _talking_ over with, so they can get on with the _eating_ and the _drinking_ and finally some well-earned _rest_.

*"Aye, we're the ones took care o' the trouble in Drellin's Ferry.  Been scouring the countryside for more nasties to fell for the sake of the Vale, slew us a few dragons an' gobbo patrols an' lizardfolks....  But I'm sure Larian, the elf here, or the others will tell ya all 'bout that stuff."* Warren says, surprisingly managing to pre-empt the others in addressing the leaders of Brindol, or whoever these folks are.

When the Captain of the Guard addresses Pender, Warren opts to speak up in the soldier's defense, since Pender's helped him out since joining the group. *"Actually, Pender was pretty busy tryin' to deal with some hobgoblin troopers out in the woods, but they outnumbered 'im and overwhelmed 'im after a while.  We found 'im while the hobgobs were slappin' 'im around for fun, since he was still bein' uncooperative, tryin' to fist-fight a few when we got there, or so it looked when we showed up an' picked a fight wit' their dragon an' the hobgobs.  'E was pretty damned brave helpin' us out in that fight, considerin' he'd just been slapped around so much an' had to re-arm hisself in a hurry.  Pender's slain 'is fair share of ogres an' gobbos with us since then."*

[sblock=ooc]Man, missed the updates around the 6th and 7th where I should've had Warren do something at least.

Knowledge (Local) and Spot: 5 and 25 rolled.  Can't believe I made the Spot check, though Warren appears to be rather clueless about Brindol right now.  Maybe he's just a little....inattentive. ^_^
1d20+3=5, 1d20+8=25 [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 11, 2009)

Pender's face flushes red, completely unprepared for the halfling's kind words. Taking a moment to steel himself, he met the Captain's scrutinous gaze and replied, "It is pleasant to know exactly what value the Guard places on its members. Were it not for this band of adventureres, I would have surely been killed. My thanks for your prudence in this manner."

After a pause, he adds, "... Sir."

_OOC: I apologize for the lateness of this reply; I'm still trying to play catch-up with the story and am still relatively new to PbP. I'll be more prudent in the future... promise. ^_^_


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Larian smiles indulgently as Warren provides his colorful answer to the nobles' questions.  My diminutive ally is correct, he says to the captain once the halfling has finished.  Pender has been a boon to us in our efforts, and has proven himself a loyal champion of the people of the Vale several times over already.

He turns his attention to Lord Jarmaath and Lady Kaal next.  It is apparent that much has happened while we were attending to matters north of here.  You have accomplished a significant task in evacuating the less-defensible towns along the Dawn Way.  We will, of course, do our best to further assist such efforts, although we have another lead that it may be wise to pursue.  He suddenly seems to realize how little the other know of their recent venture to Rhest, and immediately sets out to fix that.  We have just come from the elven settlement in the northern swamps, where we received information about a dragon and dire activity in the ruins of Rhest.  We staged a quick strike and managed to rid the elves of the nuisance, and to stop the production of some draconic abominations that the dragon and its allies were overseeing.  If I had to guess, I would say that they were building some magic-bred creatures to aid in their campaign against you.

Larian pauses to let that sink in, then continues.  In the process, we discovered a powerful artifact that appears to be strongly tied to the Ghostlord, and a letter that suggests the possession of that item has given the goblin horde some hold over the ancient evil of the Thornwaste.  He gestures toward Warren, encouraging the halfling to produce the items so the nobles can view them.  We suspect that returning the item to the Ghostlord might remove a powerful ally from the invading force.  Information supplied, Larian settles back to guage the response.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tyrla kept her voice low when she finally spoke- that was the easiest way to hide the trace of a sibilant hiss on some of her phrasings.  "In addition, our efforts in Rhest helped earn the promise of aid from the elves of the marshes.  They said they would send some supplies here, and some of their owl-riders- and they hoped that we might let you know to expect them.  Aside from our own trials, we have had little word of the recent advances of the horde- what news is there?  And did the map that we sent here arrive- if it would help, we can relate what we have seen, and what damage we have done to the enemy..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2009)

Upon hearing Pender's response the guard captain gains a stern look in his eyes. "It's been over a year that you've been reported missing. If you had died out there, it would have been tragic, certainly. However, it was you that left us, not the ther way around. You abandoned your responsibilities, whether for good or ill, and now you've wandered back home into the waiting arms of your commander. I'm afraid that I can't simply let you walk off this one."

Lord Jarmaath then responds, "What exactly are you talking about commander?"

"This man was a member of the guard, signed on for a six year term, and served only three before he vanished into the vale."

"I see. So then what are you planning to do?"

"Nothing, yet. If we were to chain him up, as is usually the case, he would have to spend the next six years in the dungeon to make up for the three years of duty he hasn't served. Given circumstances as they are, however, we already pardoned most men that were of sound mind and body if they would enlist for the time being."

Upon hearing Larian's story and Tyrla's questions the nobles ask to hear more.

"It would do us well to know everything we can about this 'Red Hand Horde' and their efforts. Please... fill us in on everything that you know. We have heard many different stories at this point... about different kinds of attackers. Worg riders, manticores, dragons, ogres, hobgoblins of all kinds, and dragonspawn. What were they keeping in Rhest exactly?"

"That horrible phylactery is a terrible sign. You should see to it's destruction immediately. We can aid you if it's necessary."

"We have the map. One of Jarmaath's Lion's brought it in. She was swiftly promoted and then sent out again. We've already made a few copies, and corrected for some of the goblin... embellishments."


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 12, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril had introduced herself as 'Avril of the Forest People', and while she listened to the initial talk and introductions, she had to admit that she was relieved that they had managed to see this 'Council of War' so quickly. 

"I do not believe that we can destroy the lich's phylactery, my lords and lady," she started. "As I understand it, the Red Hand Horde was holding this to force the Ghostlord to act on their behalf in some manner or to do them some service. Blackmail, if you will. I think the Ghostlord is beholden too them. In the witchwood the spirits of the Forest spoke to us, and told us that we could strike a mighty blow against this horde in the Thornwaste. It must mean somehow ending the alliance between the Ghostlord and the Horde. And for that we need the phylactery."

She turned to her friends. "I apologise for the hasty answers and questions," she stammered, "but do you have word about how the Horde is progressing? Some knowledge of how much time we have will make this discussion easier and our future plans clearer. After that, we can fill you in on all manner of creatures, razorfiends, undead dragons and other creatures we have seen."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Spike Growth
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 13, 2009)

"Our last report put them at Nimon Gap sometime this evening."


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 13, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"Nimon Gap!" Avril surprise probably sound far louder than she had hoped. Her face paled in conjuction as well. "Then Tellerton is destroyed? And the refugees? What of Talar? Have they evacuated?" She seemed stricked by the horror that had likely unfolded along the Dawn Way. People losing friends, family and homes. And all likely hoping for a miracle here at Brindol, but she didn't believe even Brindol would stand.

"That puts the army..." She paused for some thought, trying to recall their earlier journey and the pace she'd expect the army to move. "... two weeks - maybe less if they push and try to make up for lost time after Skull Gorge. And advance parties will be here sooner. It would take them that amount of time just to reach the Thornwaste, and they'd have to pass through the army to reach it. Going around would take even longer.

"I'm sorry." She finally concluded her words with a mute word of grief. "I think most of what you've heard is likely true. Or worse. The army is vast, vile and filled with creatures unimaginable. Giants, dragons, flying beasts, goblinoids of all kinds, powerful masters, worgs and their riders, dragon spawn... It's all true. Collapsing the bridge as Skull Gorge had not kept them away for long."

She looked at her allies. "I don't think we can help here beyond planning. If we're to try something, then the Thornwaste is where we're needed. To stop whatever help the Ghostlord is giving this army. If that can slow them down, or ally creatures to us, we must try."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Spike Growth
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 14, 2009)

Penders eyes narrowed.  After a brief, agonizing moment, he exhaled through his nose and lowered his gaze.  The Captain was right; he _chose_ to leave the Guard with typical youthful bravado and his head full of idealism.

His idealism became sullied as he lived the reality of the war and witnessed its effects upon everyone involved - human, humanoid, and monster alike.  With cold, objective clarity, he now understood why he had been ordered to guard the foodstores... not because the leaders wished to safeguard their treasures, but to prevent the people from taking more than their fair share.  In times of war, the ability to strech the available food supply during a shortage was far more important than feeding the mouths of a few hungry families.  Pragmatism had taken root in Pender's heart, and it felt...  heartless.

Instead of returning to Brindol a hero, Pender returned as a fugutive and a deserter of the land which he had sworn to protect and defend.

Chastised, Pender remained silent.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2009)

"Surely you don't need to leave now? The horde is coming here soon. If the goblins are supposed to be holding this phylactery then destroying it is just as good? You should at least try..."

Bump mostly.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 21, 2009)

While I agree that the destruction of the phylactery would be a good thing in regards to the long term safety of Brindol, I fear that such an act might provoke the Ghostlord to greater antagonism against your city, rather than convincing him to remain neutral in the coming conflict.  For now we should tolerate the less immediate evil in order to vanquish the more.   Larian pauses to find a way to make this plan amenable to both sides.  Finally, he carefully speaks to the priestess.  Lady Goldenbrow, I have known holy servants to seek guidance from their patrons in times of doubt, to ask if a certain path would produce a favorable outcome, or a dark one.  Would you be willing to give such an augury about the destruction of the phylactery, so that we could know we take the best path for the good of Brindol?

Trying to get her to cast augury.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tyrla nodded her head in agreement with Larian's assessment.  "Indeed, some manner of divination might be valuable.  And if there is some kind of offering involved, we might be able to provide that.  We want to help, but so far most of our experience has been in small groups- it seems likely that we would be useful in matters other than large battles between armies.  I fear that if we do head out to deal with the Ghostlord, we might not make it back here before the horde arrived- it would be terrible if such a journey were a wasted one..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2009)

"An augury? If you wish, I can take that up on the 'morrow. It would take a bit of preparation for the spell. I assure you that all divinations of the events to come are... not very reassuring..."

His lordship looks at his maps, "Good then, you'll be staying the night? I can arrange for you to have beds here in the castle. It might not be comfortable, but I think having a few local heroes around might up the spirits of some of our less excited soldiers. Would that be acceptable? I warn you, the castle gets very cold at night."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 31, 2009)

Warren speaks up with *"D'ya really wanna leave a powerful, ghostly undead fighting yer forces or headin' straight for ya to kill the leaders?  What's to stop 'im?  These Red Hand goons blackmailed 'im by takin' his phylactery, so he'll do anything to get it back, I think.  Who knows how many other specters, wraiths, ghosts, an' such this Ghostlord fellow has in his service?  Or how many he might make by stealin' the souls of your dead durin' the fighting.  Wouldn't destroying the phylactery just tick him off so much worse?  If we bring 'im the bargaining chip the gobbos stole, he might turn on them in wrath for being used as a free merc.  Or at least he won't likely bother ya durin' this war.  I ain't no general, but that's just good strategy.  Tickin' off major undead ain't."*

Taking a breath, the halfling finishes with *"So I say we try to turn this Ghostlord into an ally 'gainst the Red Hand, or at least get 'im off your backs.  Then get back to screwin' up the enemy's activities.  Maybe seek out their supply lines or base camps."*


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 2, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril nodded sternly. "I agree with Warren. It's something we need to try." She didn't want to add that she didn't believe this city would stand. The horde was far too big. Brindol needed to be evacuated, there was no doubt in her mind about that.

"Thank you for letting us rest here this night. It's much needed. And as much as we would like to boost the morale of the soldiers, we cannot stay. Perhaps if they knew that what we were doing could lesson the coming horde, then they might find encouragement. I would suggest that we try to at least evacuate those that cannot stand in battle or assist in some way."

She looked at her companions. "We should leave the lords and lady to plan. We should rest. I fear that the Ghostlord might be a challenge that will be hard to bear." She rubbed Mandla's head to encourage herself, hoping that what she thought wouldn't turn out to be true.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Spike Growth
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2009)

Larian smiles and nods at Avril's suggestion.  I understand your concerns, and I will willingly forgo the augury in the interests of speedy action.  However, it might be wise for us to augment our supplies, if there is anything suitable to be found in the city.

[sblock=ooc] I'm fine moving on.  I was just thinking it would be good to get the full support of the council.  Regardless, I think shopping is in order.  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2009)

I will try to fast-forward a bit sometime soon. Between board outages and a lost password I've been very annoyed trying to get to enworld lately.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2009)

*Back into it, Chapter 2 Ending Summary...*
Having destroyed the hatchery in the swamps, the group moved on to the city of Brindol. At Brindol, the group quickly ascertained the current state of affairs and began to collect information on the supposed position of the Red Hand Horde. With the aid of the high cleric Tredora Goldenbrow and the mage Immerstal the Red they were able to verify their belief that the item in their possession was the phylactery of the Ghostlord, a powerful druidic lich who had been forced into service by the Red Hand Horde.

Preparations begain for a swift trek to the far off wasteland known as the Thornwastes. The group purchased supplies and tried to ascertain the timeline they had to work with. The horde, by the estimates of the few reports that have trickled into the city, was not far off. The speartip of the horde's efforts was already more than half way accross the vale. Of course, without any sort of resistance, the faster forces of the horde were likely to be ahead of the bulk of the force. It would probably take some additional time for the horde to bring their full force to Brindol. The group had two weeks, give or take, to strike into the Thornwastes and then return to Brindol.

Pender was offered by the captain a reprieve from his punishments for leaving the guard, if he should continue to serve in the cities interests during the coming war. 

Immerstal the Red offered to share his spellbooks with Larian, should he wish to spend the time to copy them. [Rary's telepathic bond, dimension door, fear, dispel magic, fireball, haste, flaming sphere, invisibility, mirror image, resist energy, web, charm person, expeditious retreat, mage armor, mount, shield]

Tredora Goldenbrow permits Siobhan to take *staff of life* from her personal effects to use should it become necessary. It has only seven charges remaining.

*OOC:* Level up, and purchase whatever supplies your group can afford with the wealth you've accrued so far. Now's the best time we've got to do so, as leveling up on the fly later may be more pressing. Keep your current xp scores however. You can purchase any DMG magic items at their list price (within some reasonable cost assumptions, no single huge magic item for example). I'm assuming you only stay in Bridol overnight, and leave at dawn.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2009)

To avoid the Horde, the group takes the southern road to travel west. They first pass by the cit of Prosser, which has been partially evacuated. Women and Children were removed to Denovar, while others stay to protect their belongings or prepare to travel to Brindol to aid in its defense.

A day or so later the group finds the small hamlet of Dauth to be completely evacuated. A sign depicts the population of the town at a meager 200, fewer even than Drellin's Ferry. While the horde scouts may have looted some of the outlying farms, it does not appear that they even bothered to burn the city proper.

A few days further down the road, just as the sun has set, everyone hears harsh shouts and crude laughter ahead through the trees. In a small clearing around a ruined farmhouse, a gang of hobgoblins and an ogre torment two men who have been tied up to trees. The victims hang listlessly from their bonds, their faces covered in blood.

*Tyrla & Warren:*
[sblock]The bodies on the tree don't look like they are alive.[/sblock]

The area has only shadowy illumination from the moonlight, so keep that in mind. Five hobgoblins and an ogre are roughly 100 feet away up a slight incline near a cherry tree by an old farmhouse. I assume everyone in the group that is mounted is mounted.

As per the usual you can start anywhere in the red outline.

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Ogre 1


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tyrla reined her horse to a halt, and slid down to the ground- she knew better than to enter a battle mounted.  "This has the look of a trap to me- I don't think those poor men are still living."  Even as she spoke, the shadows around her seemed to swirl and deepen, spreading from her back like a cloak...

OOC: Dismount, then invoke Fell Flight.  I don't see coordinates on the map, so Tyrla will start in the bottom/left square of those outlined.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 15, 2009)

*"Keep quiet and let me get closer before you let 'em know we're here.  I'm goin' to try killin' the ogre in one shot first."* Warren says quietly, dismounting and sneaking over to a tree, beginning his approach.  He stays low to the ground and twists the faint shadows cast by the starlight around him, sneaking closer.

[sblock=ooc]Dismounting and using Child of Shadow stance for 20% concealment just in case as he sneaks closer, using trees and any underbrush he can for cover.  He'll only cover 15 feet this round while sneaking, since he had to dismount, and 30 feet next round.  Starting from the upper-left corner of the red zone.

Since he was mounted, his backpack would be in Serren's saddlebags as usual, rather than weighing and slowing him down.  Warren takes 10 on Hide and Move Silently for now, for totals of 28 each.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 17, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The sight that greeted her left a vile taste in Avril's mouth. She gripped Mandla's fur in anger, but at the same time whisepered to the dog to keep calm and quiet lest they give away their position. "Be quick," she whispered to Warren, "We'll be right here to back you up in an instant if something goes wrong." Removing a rod from her belt, she activated its magic while casting a spell, calling on the spirits of Nature to grant her and Mandla thicker and tougher skin. Then she nervously watched and waited to see if Warren would succeed.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Use her Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend to cast Barkskin which she'll share with Mandla.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang, Protectiong from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 18, 2009)

Larian frowned at Warren's words, but settled in to wait.  Never happy with the halfling's tendency to go solo, the elven wizard chose to do his best to prepare for the burst into action that would likely be necessary.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 23, 2009)

Warren starts to close with the enemy moving through the grass. Tyrla and the others only ready themselves (most of them simply dismounting).

The ogre pulls back a length of metal wire a few feet long and rips it across the chest of the victim. The hobgoblins seem less than enthusiastic, some even flinching at the sight as the body is hit by the crack of the makeshift whip. The body is limp and does not react to the whips strike beyond the physical damage that is incurred. It's quite clear the body is not concious, quite possibly even dead.

One of the hobgoblins points down the hill at the road where most of the group has assembled, yelling at its fellows in goblin. "Look down there!" The others react by gazing down the slope and yelling back and forth to each other. Their gaze meets that of the party, and they begin to reach for their weapons. The ogre doesn't react.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 23, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, HP 47/47, AC 26, Assassin's Stance*

Warren curses as the hobgoblin grunts out something that sounds like a warning.  He abandons part of his plan, and dashes around his hiding spot, heading for the ogre, but skids to a stop after a few dozen paces.

He gestures rapidly with his short sword and swirls it around, gathering heat within, and then stabs in the direction of the ogre, sending a bolt of red flames at the giant.  Just before this, he shifts his footing and his focus, concentrating on the ogre's head, hoping to strike there with the fiery bolt.

*"Die!"* the halfling snarls.

[sblock=ooc]Changing stances to Assassin's Stance, moving 30 feet (10 feet up and 20 left), and initiating Fanning the Flames.  With Assassin's Stance his total Sneak Attack damage is 4d6, plus the maneuver's 6d6, +3 for Desert Wind discipline focus.

19 ranged touch to hit the flat-footed ogre, for 39 fire damage
1d20+11=19, 10d6+3=39 [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess we'd better go save him again, Larian says with a smirk, winking at Avril.  Hardly moving at all, however, Larian reaches into his component pouch and produces a pinch of sulfur.  With a word and a gesture, he sends a pebble of pure flame racing across the grass.  When it gets within range of the hobgoblins it explodes in a broiling mass of fire.

[sblock=ooc] Cast fireball, it should be able to get the two hobgoblins at the top of the map and the ogre without hitting the tree or Warren.  10d6 damage, and a DC 19 reflex save. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1--_Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Enlarge Person _(Trans)
2--_See Invisibility, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans),_ Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray_ 
3--_Dispel Magic, Fly, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (from Rary's ME.)
4--_Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Evard's Black Tentacles, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer _(Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp

Metamagic Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--available
Disspelling Chord--5 knots[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 24, 2009)

With a few muttered words of annoyance, Tyrla set to work, intent on visiting some measure of vengeance against the forces that they faced.  The swirling cloak of shadows around her belled out like great dark wings and she began to sweep into the air- as she did so, another gesture drew forth a bolt of arcane power and it lanced forward towards one of the hobgoblins.

OOC: Using Fell Flight- move 10 feet up and 10 forward; then invoke an Eldritch Spear against the hobgoblin closest to the tree (+10 ranged touch, 5d6 damage)


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 25, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 57/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

_Damn!_ Avril started to move at the sound of the hobgoblin's voice, as she quietly barked a command for Mandla to follow her. Together they approached the battle, the powerful dog anxious to prove itself to its mistress. She stopped suddenly at the edge of the battle, halting the dog beside her. "Be strong and brave," she whispered as she poured the righteous anger of the spirits into her animal companion.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril and Mandla move 30 ft. closer to the battle. Avril casts Enrage Animal on Mandla.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Enrage Animal (Mandla, Concentration + 8 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Enrage Animal
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2009)

Pender will follow the others, drawing his enchanted adamantine greatsword as he moves. The fighter will wait until the flames have dissipated to enter the area. Pender stands defiantly in front of the halfling, interposing his larger frame between the threats and the smaller warrior.

OOC- Move through Warren (15 ft. N & 15 ft. W)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 3, 2009)

Initiatives
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
New Arrivals...

Tyrla blasts one of the hobgoblins for 17 points of damage.

Avril and mandla move in closer, Avril enhancing Mandla's strength with a spell.

Siobhan draws uses her longbow from range against the hobgoblin Avril hit. The arrow deals an additional 12 points of damage, dropping the hobgoblin. Siobhan's second missile misses.

Warren closes the gap between himself and the enemy and asserts his ability to be both small and incredibly deadly in a blaze of flame and blood that kills the Ogre.

Larian evokes his signature spell and blows a swath of additional destruction over the battlefield, felling two more hobgoblins in short order.

Pender moves up the hill.

The two remaining hobgoblins run behind the nearby structure for cover fearing for their lives.

Suddenly, you hear a feral growl coming from the south side of the road. Sinister black shapes rush out of the shadows to attack - two great wolflike creatures with baleful red eyes.

Tyrla, in addition, sees the following:

[sblock]
Four fierce blackscaled dragon-men charge forwards from the forest (their positions marked by the slightly off-colored terrain on the map) with their scimitars in hand.

dragon-men





[/sblock]

wolf-like creatures





The creatures image shifts, constantly seeming to change their place and making them even more difficult to track with the naked eyes (Tyrla is not inhibited in this regard). The first of the massive creatures bounds through the difficult terrain on the south edge of the map and goes for Larian while the second targets Tyrla. The first monster's attack against Larian scores a critical hit for 22 points of damage. The second monsters attack against Tyrla hits and deals 11 points of damage (before DR).


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 3, 2009)

Feel free to roll up any knowledge checks you wish to make as a free action, I'll give the results along with my next combat post.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 3, 2009)

Warren turns about at the sound, cursing.  *"Get back, you two!"* he calls out, running towards them.

Warren gestures and shifts the position of his blade, stabbing at the nearest lupine beast.  A shadowy duplicate of his blade appears and stabs at the same time, while Warren's gesture produces a swirling burst of flames around the blade.

[sblock=ooc]Moving 30 feet to reach the nearest monster attacking the casters.  Initiating Burning Blade and Shadow Blade Technique.  Rolled 21 and 23 to hit, for 8 damage plus 7 fire damage, and 5 cold damage if the shadow blade hits.  But I'm taking the 23 as the real blade, so the shadow blade misses.  8 piercing and 7 fire damage then on a 23 to hit.  Invisible Castle REALLY hates me this week or something.

1d20+13=21, 1d20+13=23, 1d4+6=8, 1d6=5, 1d6+6=7 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2009)

Pender will point his massive blade at the closest creature, which is threatening Tyrla, and shout *"Come face a true warrior, coward!"*. He charges at the beast and swings his massive blade wildly.  

[sblock=OOC]
Charge closest monster, using full Power Attack (-5 to hit, +5 damage): 
Charge Attack; Damage (Power Attck of 5) (1d20+12=19, 2d6+14=19) *Should be +19 damage, forgot Power attack with a two-handed weapon, but it probably doesn't matter.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 23, Touch 13, Flat-footed 21
HP 67/67
Fort +9 Ref +5 Will +3
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 3, 2009)

"Did I, or did I not, say that this looked like a trap?," Tyrla muttered to no one in particular.  Then she raised her voice louder "There are more of them- four invisible dragonspawn, south of the road and closing!"  Having no wish to stay in close combat, she rose spiraling into the air, out of easy reach.

OOC: I guess I should have been more specific- the 10 feet forward and 10 feet up meant 10 feet of altitude, not 2 squares 'north'.  I'll take the hit, assuming the wolfies can jump or have reach.  This round, Tyrla will do a full round Withdraw, using flight- straight up (double move for 60 feet, halved for gaining altitude= +30 feet, or 40 feet total altitude).

Tyrla's DR is 2/cold iron, if it applies- let me know.  
>Know- arcana +14= 28
>Know- the planes +5= 7 
>Rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 4, 2009)

Larian's usually reserved expression verges on panic as the wolf-like creatures emerge from the shadows.  Realizing he is no match for their physicality, the elven wizard steps back and uses his arcane knowledge to join Tyrla in her aerial withdrawal, only he enacts his escape by disappearing from sight.

[sblock=ooc]  Knowledge checks, Dungeoneering 25
Arcana 37
Planes 28

5' step north, then cast Greater Invisibility on himself, unless knowledge check suggests that won't help.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1--_Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Enlarge Person _(Trans)
2--_See Invisibility, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans),_ Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray_ 
3--_Dispel Magic, Fly, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (from Rary's ME.)
4--_Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Evard's Black Tentacles, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer _(Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp
Greater Invisibility--8 rounds

Metamagic Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--available
Disspelling Chord--5 knots[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 4, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 57/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The focus of the battle suddenly shifts. The ogre fallen and the hobgoblins fleeing, and now suddenly more enemies coming from the south. It needed to be controlled. Barking a command to Mandla, the powerful dog roars up and charges to help Warren and Pender fight the wolf-like creatures as they come upon them. Then, taking Tyrla's words of south of the road to heart, Avril gestures to the undergrowth and the bushes, causing the plants to grow and start to entangle anything that would attempt to come from that direction.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril commands Mandla to attack the nearest wolf-like creature (Handle Animal +15, moving to AJ9). Mandla Bite Attack: +11. Mandla Bite Damage: 1d6+8. Avril casts Entangle south of the road, targetting AJ/AK 19/20 within a 40 ft. radius. DC 15 Reflex negates entanglement but still slows movement by half.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Enrage Animal (Mandla, Concentration + 8 rounds)
Entangle (8 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Enrage Animal
Entangle
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 9, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
New Arrivals...

(I did put tyrla 'up' 10 feet per the instructions, even if it's not marked on the map. You would still be in range of the creature though, even without reach. You're the equivelent of 1 square diagonal-up from it's facing. And your DR does apply.)

Tyrla flies out of the reach of the ground based wolves. From her new vantage she can see far and wide along the planes and over the forests...

*Tyrla:*
[sblock]You recognize the creatures as Barghests. Horrible transforming monsters that devour the souls of the fallen and gain great strength from it. These particular ones are quite advanced, and more than dangerous.

Also, from your new vantage you can see something moving just over the trees, it's scaly green wings blending slightly with the canopy as it rushes towards your position. It's currently near 1000 ft. away, to the south.[/color][/sblock]

Avril sends Mandla into the beast, but his attack fails to draw any wound on the creature. As the grass entagles around the road and field it wraps around the feet of the monsters, both visible and not.

Siobhan drops the longbow, favoring her melee weapon, she readies the hammer and steps up to engage the beast in front of her. Her swing crashes into the creature (critical threat) nearly striking its skull (not confirmed). The hammer strike does 12 points of damage to the nearby beast.

Warren moves back to re-engage (you also get a +1 to hit due to higher ground) and strikes for 15 points of combined damage.

Larian falls back a step and casts a powerful illusion of invisibility (I assume you would still do so, the creatures have scent, but that doesn't make invisibility useless).

*Larian:*
[sblock]These creatures are greater barghests, powerful shapeshifters that devour the souls of whatever prey they find. They are intelligent, make use of powerful spells including the ability to charm enemies and empower allies, and quite deadly. These ones are greater barghests, ones who have devoured enough souls to reach a new more fierce level.[/sblock]

Pender charges into the creature (+1 to hit from higher ground) and nearly hits, but the creature he swings for vanishes and reappears during the blades arc.

The two hobgoblins move out from cover and each fires an arrow. The first targets Tyrla, her high ground making her an obvious target. The other targets Avril. Both miss.

The large wolves fight on, the first locking eyes with Warren, facing off with him with a piercing stare.

*Warren:*

[sblock]Make a secret will save vs. Charm Monster, DC 16, and act accordingly to your result. I don't need to see it nor even be told what your result was.[/sblock]

The second creature howls and slashes at the armored cleric. Siobhan is able to deflect or shake off all three attacks.

The hidden dragonkin mentioned by Tyrla tough it through the entanglement (3 were affected, all 3 made their saves) and trudge forward. The one who was not entangled charges Siobhan. One that was entangled does not quite make it to his target and find himself challenged by the strength of the plants that grab at him. The other two move to attack Siobhan and Pender respectively.

They swing hard, and this costs them against their heavily armored targets. The first two attackers miss. The third (the one against Pender) however lands a critical threat (but doesn't confirm) and deals 16 points of damage to the fighter.

I hope that gets everything. The 3 B's not in the entanglement are visible now and are black dragonkin (you can see the picture in one of my earlier posts addressed to Tyrla).


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 9, 2009)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren blinks at the strange lupine monster, then whips his blade around, vanishing from sight for a few seconds, as he spins the blade around more and tries to gash the beast twice.  By the time he reappears, it's obvious that only one new cut mark has sprouted along the beast's hide.  *"These things have a wierd stare,"* he grumbles.  *"I'M GOING TO BLOW THIS ONE UP!"* he calls out in Elven.

[sblock=ooc]Initiating Cloak of Deception for invisibility until end of turn, then Flashing Sun.  Assassin's Stance is still active, so 4d6 sneak attack with each hit, and +2 to hit flat-footed AC for invisibility, +1 to hit for higher ground, so +14 melee for 1d4+9+4d6 twice with Discipline Focus.

And once again InvisibleCastle proves just how very much it hates me this week.  A natural 1 to start with, then a 22 to hit with the second attack, for 23 damage.  Could have been so very much more.......
1d20+14=15, 1d4+9+4d6=28, 1d20+14=22, 1d4+9+4d6=23 
[sblock=DM Only]If you really want/need to know, it's there.
[sblock]1d20+10=17 [/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 9, 2009)

The stare seeks to charm you to fight on their side, Larian responds, also in elven.  They are spellcasters, and they devour the souls of those they defeat.  Take them down quickly.  To make such action easier, the elf takes a step away from the combat, drawing his metamagic rod as he does so, and uses his knowledge to add speed to his allies' efforts.

[sblock=ooc] 5' step then cast Haste, extended.  I should be able to get Siobhan, Larian, Pender, Warren and Mandla.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1--_Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Enlarge Person _(Trans)
2--_See Invisibility, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans),_ Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray_ 
3--_Dispel Magic, Fly, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (from Rary's ME.)
4--_Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Evard's Black Tentacles, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer _(Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp
Greater Invisibility--7 rounds
Haste--Larian, Pender, Mandla, Warren, Siobhan--16 rounds

Metamagic Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--available
Disspelling Chord--5 knots[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2009)

Pender struggles to hold back a cry of pain as the enemy struck a vicious blow against him. Following Larian's advice he ignores the threat and turns his attentions to the larger creature in front of him.

With his movements quickened, the warrior Pender swings with blinding speed at the wolf-like creature. Not being used to the beneficial speed boost from his ally, the human struggles to land his blows in an effective manner. 

[sblock=OOC]
Full Round Action: Full Attack on Wolfie
Full Power Attack (-5 to hit, +10 damage): 
1st Attack; Dmg; 2nd Attack; Dmg; Haste Attack; Dmg (1d20+12=21, 2d6+19=25, 1d20+7=18, 2d6+19=28, 1d20+12=22, 2d6+19=28) *Includes +1 to hit from higher ground and +1 from _Haste_* .... terrible, just terrible.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 24, Touch 14, Flat-footed 22 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_)
HP 51/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Tyrla; warlock 8; HP 37/46; AC 20*

Tyrla fought down the urge to simply flee the fight, but her voice very nearly cracked with strain as she shrieked out a warning.  "We've got even more trouble- there is a green dragon, airborne and headed this way!  It might be the one that escaped at the bridge."  She simply turned in place, and launched another arcane bolt at one of the wolf-like creatures.

OOC: Eldritch spear at the barghest facing Siobhan; ranged touch +10, 5d6 damage; hover in place for now


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Everything else...

Tyrla blasts the nearest Barghest for 21 points of damage.

Avril casts produce flame as a standard action and holds her position for the moment. Mandla attacks the beaest in front but does not land a good hit.

Siobhan takes a full attack and deals 10 points of damage to her target.

Warren strikes, but all of his attacks miss, one sliding through the creatures phantasm as it blinks.

Larian steps back while still under the cover of invisibility and casts Haste to enhance his allies.

Pender's attacks do land, scoring a fatal blow against the beast and bringing it down. His second strike is directed at the Dragonspawn and fails to hit. His third attack hits and deals 28 points to the opponent.

The hobgoblins both target Avril, and this time both hit. One arrow deals 4 damage and the other deals 5.

The monster fighting Siobhan locks eyes with the cleric and stops his thrashing. Siobhan stops her attack as well. The creature whips its neck to point the dragonspawn to go past.

The dragonspawn move around to get their attacks. Two pass right by Larian (who is invisible, and they provoke attacks of opportunity for passing him, tell me if you want to try to take it). Siobhan ignores them as they pass.

The creatures attack Pender and Mandla. The one against Pender who had already scored a hit gets to make a full attack action. He scores one hit with his powerful attack dealing 18 points of damage to the heavily armored fighter. His second blow glances off pitifully. The other dragonspawn that targets Pender scores a critical threat but fails to confirm, inflicting 19 points of damage with its powerful swing.

The creatures targetting Mandla score one hit for 19 damage as well.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 15, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, AC 27, HP, Haste, Island of Blades stance*

Warren snarls after his attacks miss, but at least Pender finished that creature off (though Warren would've preferred to finish it himself).  He changes footing and stops holding his blade back so much, spreading out his stance more and sending a cascade of shadowy blades out around him, bobbing in midair, making it harder to tell which is his real sword.

Irate, the halfling stabs twice at the beast that came too close in its rush at Pender, then he hops back and steps around Mandla to help the dog against one of its adversaries.  *"Wherever you are Larian, get further away from the beasts and the big one!  I'm gonna blow SOMETHING up!!!"*

[sblock=ooc]Full attack with Haste against the beast next to Warren and Pender, 23 and 16 to hit, dealing 10 damage and 7 damage respectively.  Then a 5-foot step towards the northeastern greenspawn threatening Mandla.  So hard to reach flanking positions....
1d20+14=23, 1d4+6=10, 1d20+14=16, 1d4+6=7 

But, y'know, I forgot until I already rolled the attacks, Warren can change stances this turn to flank anyway.  So he's changing to Island of Blades stance, thus flanking with Pender momentarily, for an extra +2 to hit and 2d6 sneak attack damage, then he and Mandla will be considered to be flanking the northeastern greenspawn after his 5-foot step.  It won't help Mandla this round, but next round.....
2d6=6, 2d6=6 

SO, it's actually 25 and 18 to hit the greenspawn, for 16 damage and 13 damage respectively.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tyrla gave a worried glance in Siobhan's direction- if the barghest had charmed her, that could be a problem, but they had to get these creatures taken care of quickly...  She hurled another arcane bolt, then scanned the sky for the approaching BIG problem.  "That dragon is still coming, and fast!"

OOC: Range estimate for the dragon?

OOC 2: another eldritch spear at the remaining barghest, ranged touch +10, 5d6 potential damage); if the dragon is within 1 round ETA, then descend to just barely off the ground, well behind ("north of") our front-liners (No sense in making too big a target of oneself).


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 19, 2009)

Realizing what has happened to Siobhan, Larian steps away from the cleric and uses his arcane knowledge to conjure a field of black tentacles, which rise from the ground to restrain the barghest, Siobhan, and two of the dragonspawn.

[sblock=ooc] Move to AI4
Cast Evard's Black Tentacles at AK/AL 12/13.  Each creature in the field makes a grapple check against the tentacles, which have a grapple check of +16, once they grapple a target, they make grapple checks each turn, dealing 1d6+4 bludgeoning damage on a success.  No Saving Throw, no SR. 

If Siobhan moves out of the blast area before my turn, even better.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2009)

The human warrior spits out blood as the viscious assault continues *"Well, if I'm going down, I'll go down saving Brindol!"* Pender thinks to himself as he unleashes a flurry of swipes at the dragonspawn he'd struck earlier, shouting in rage as he wildly swings.

[sblock=OOC]
Full Round Action: Full Attack on Dragonspawn Pender struck previously.
Full Power Attack (-5 to hit, +10 damage): 
1st Attack; Dmg; 2nd Attack; Dmg; Haste Attack; Dmg (1d20+12=20, 2d6+19=27, 1d20+7=19, 2d6+19=29, 1d20+12=27, 2d6+19=23)  *Includes +1 to hit from higher ground and +1 from _Haste_*
5 ft. step North, if possible
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 24, Touch 14, Flat-footed 22 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_)
HP 14/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Everything else...

Tyrla blasts a Barghest for 16 points of damage. The creature she can see is close to 750 feet away.

Avril blasts one of the hobgoblin soldiers with her produce flame spell, but the creature backs up against the wall quickly and manages to avoid the hit.

Siobhan speaks up as she drops the warhammer to the ground as a free action. "Wait, there is no reason for us to fight! We're on the same side!" She also casts a cure serious wounds spell on the Barghest, restoring most of the damage taken by the creature.

Warren sneak attacks with his stance dealing 16 points of damage to the dragonspawn.

Larian moves back and creates his spell. A sprawling field of black tentacles erupt from the ground grabbing at everything within range. The field grapples Siobhan and the dragonspawn at AK 10. The other dragonspawn and the beast both are able to overpower the grapple.

Siobhan and the grappled spawn each take 10 points of damage from the attacking tentacles.

Pender hacks into the dragonspawn adjacent to him, landing a pair of respectable hits that are enough to drop the beast.

The hobgoblins run back for cover behind the building again.

The ungrappled (but in the field) dragonspawn full-attacks Mandla. It scores a vicious hit for 20 points of damage thanks to the flanking enemy on the opposite side.

The grappled spawn tries to resist, but fails, remaining rooted in place (and as the tentacles are immune to damage, pretty much unable to do anything).

The other dragonspawn flanking Mandla attacks Warren, but the halfling dodges both strikes.

The huge wolf-creature spends its entire movement escaping the field of evard's tentacles, moving out into the open.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 22, 2009)

Cursing Siobhan's failure to resist the Barghest's charm, Larian shouts out to her.  Snap out of it.  The beast has you fooled.  They set this ambush, not us.

Knowing it's useless, even as he speaks, the elf starts looking for a way to change the momentum.  Finally settling on a spell, he accesses his arcane skills to send to sizzling blasts of blue fire at his enemies.  One at the nearest dragonspawn and one at the Barghest.

[sblock=ooc] Scorching Ray, vs. Spawn, hits Touch 13 for 11 damage , vs. Barghest, hits touch 18 for 16 damage, overcomes SR22
Move to AE2[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1--_Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Enlarge Person _(Trans)
2--_See Invisibility, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans),_ Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray_ 
3--_Dispel Magic, Fly, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (from Rary's ME.)
4--_Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Evard's Black Tentacles, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer _(Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp
Greater Invisibility--5 rounds
Haste--Larian, Pender, Mandla, Warren, Siobhan--14 rounds

Metamagic Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--available
Disspelling Chord--5 knots[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 23, 2009)

Breathing heavily as he looks around for the next target, Pender sees Mandla surrounded and rushes to its aid, seeking to mirror the enemies own maneuvers.

The human warrior will swing at the dragonspawn's exposed back with his large blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: SW-S-SE (to flank with Mandla)
Attack: Power Attack AI10 (-5 to hit, +10 damage)
Atk;Dmg (1d20+13=18, 2d6+19=23) Maybe I need to stop power attacking, the dice aren't co-operating.
*Includes +2 to hit from flank and +1 from Haste*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 24, Touch 14, Flat-footed 22 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_)
HP 14/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 23, 2009)

"Focus on the barghest!  We need to take it down now- we can't face that and a dragon at the same time!"  With most of her attention focused on tracking the dragon's approach, Tyrla launched another bolt at the remaining barghest.

OOC: Ranged touch +10; 5d6 potential damage


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]  Oops, I forgot you like to roll the dice, CS.  Sorry about that.  Also, I forgot to add the +1 for haste.  Go figure.  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2009)

Redclaw said:


> [sblock=ooc]  Oops, I forgot you like to roll the dice, CS.  Sorry about that.  Also, I forgot to add the +1 for haste.  Go figure.  [/sblock]




[sblock]I'm indifferent about who roles the dice.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Is the big W on the map the barghest?  I know the smaller W is Warren.  How many spaces would Warren have to move to get within reach of the big W, if that is the barghest?  Warren's choice of action depends on this.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2009)

Just 1.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, 47/47 HP, AC 27, Haste, Island of Blades stance*

*"EVERYONE AND MANDLA GET BACK!"* Warren shouts, seeing Mandla wounded and his target, the barghest, moving around closer.  The halfling stabs quickly at the dragonspawn twice, then steps quickly around it.  He needed folks further back if he was going to make any serious assault on the barghest.

In Elven, he shouts *"I can't blow up the barghest if everyone's so close!  The blast'll be like Larian's!"*

[sblock=ooc]Full attack with Haste, so two attacks against the dragonspawn.  So Warren makes 2 attacks at +16 to hit, for 1d4+6+2d6 damage each, since he's effectively flanking.

Also, Mandla is considered to be flanking the dragonspawn next to Warren this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 27, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 46/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 18/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Mandla was hurting. As was Pender, the great warrior. One of them needed to move, and the other needed to be healed. Options raced through her mind as Warren at least made one decision easier for her. Calling to Mandla, she withdrew the dog from the battle, bringing the wounded canine to her side - pleased that it was not yet going to suffer the same fate as Scarlet.

Guarding the dog from the battle, she steps forward to Pender, and instantly calls on the spirits to heal him. His many wounds knit as the blood stops flowing. "Be strong," she whispers as she looks to the skies and the battlefield. The threats were becoming stronger and more powerful. She hoped Warren and the others could clear those around them before the dragon arrived.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* I'm back for a little while at least, so posting for me should return to normal.

Avril commands Mandla to Withdraw from the battle and come to her side (Handle Animal +15, moving to AG6). She then casts Cure Serious Wounds on Pender, moving up to touch him to AH8. Pender heals 3d8+8 hp of damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Enrage Animal (Mandla, 5 rounds)
Entangle (8 minutes)
Produce Flame (5.8 minutes, 2 Used)
Haste (Mandla, 10 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Enrage Animal
Entangle
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame
Cure Serious Wounds

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Everything else...

Tyrla's blast is poorly timed (nat 1) and misses the beast despite its size. The dragon is visible, 2 rounds from arriving on the field (so after this round, you will have 1 more before he's in range, and he's now within range of some attacks at roughly 300 feet.).

Avril calls mandla back and moves adjacent to Pender. Her heal is very effective (32 hp healed, maximum rolled).

Siobhan fails to escape the vines (nat 1 rolled, there seems to be a theme here).

Warren is not currently flanking the target (nor is there any way to set up a flank until after Pender's action). If you go with the same action...

[sblock]1 hit for 6 damage.[/sblock]

Larian fires two bolts of flame at his targets, both dealing damage.

Pender moves around the blackspawn and swings with a powerful slash across the creatures abdomen, but it narrowly dodges the predictable powerful swing.

The hobgoblins move out again and each fire a shot into Mandla's side. Both hit, dealing 5 and 1 points of damage to the already wounded dog.

The massive hound marches up to Avril avoiding the other attackers. He swipes at the druid and fails to hit.

The blackspawn try to move, both closing the gap with the nearest target (Warren in this case). One lands a hit for 7 points of damage on Warren.

The other spawn, with Pender engaged, also fails to hit.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 31, 2009)

Larian steps away from the barghest, wary of its bite despite his invisibility.  Clear for the moment, he calls on one of his earliest spells and sends glowing bolts of force toward the evil planes-traveler.

[sblock=ooc] 5' step to the NW.
Cast magic missile at big W. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1--_Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Enlarge Person _(Trans)
2--_See Invisibility, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans),_ Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray_ 
3--_Dispel Magic, Fly, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (from Rary's ME.)
4--_Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Evard's Black Tentacles, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer _(Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp
Greater Invisibility--4 rounds
Haste--Larian, Pender, Mandla, Warren, Siobhan--13 rounds

Metamagic Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--available
Disspelling Chord--5 knots[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2009)

*Warren (flippin' out!), HP 40/47, AC 27, Haste, Child of Shadow*

Warren winces at the light wound he suffers, but is annoyed that the barghest has just passed him by to go harass the others.  *"Hey, I'm over here, dogbreath!"* he calls out after the barghest.  He decides that with everyone moving so slowly to clear the area, he's never going to blow up the barghest at this rate.

So instead he twirls his short sword around in a flourish, jabs and slashes a few times just in front of the dragonspawn he was facing, then skips forward a moment to thrust into the draconic abomination's heart, burning a mark across its chest in the pattern of his earlier strokes.  The mark explodes outward, a low roar of flames washing over the dragonspawn, its companion on Warren's side, and the barghest's rear-left flank.

By the time the flames burn out, Warren has changed his footing and raised his sword into a different posture, as he flips backward a few times to approach that darn barghest.  As he moves, his own shadow and that of the burnt dragonspawn flows around him, swirling about in a veil of fog-like darkness.  *"I need a little help to finish this thing off!  Pender?  Avril?"*

[sblock=ooc]Actually, Warren's minimum damage is 7 points presently.  1d4+6 (+1 weapon, +5 Dex with Shadow Blade feat, since his 8th-level Dex increase).  Unless the thing has some wierd 1-point DR....  But yeah, somehow it slipped my mind last round that Mandla would be moving before Warren struck, so he wouldn't get much benefit from Island of Blades.  No matter, at least he hit once.

Warren stabs the same dragonspawn as last round, the one just a bit further north, with Death Mark, which has a 10-foot burst with the Medium target instead of the larger barghest.  This catches both dragonspawn by Warren, and the barghest.  Afterward, Warren changes stances to Child of Shadow, tumbling 10 feet northeast to AK-6 to get behind the barghest.  The movement gives him concealment (20% miss chance for enemies) until his next turn.

I really, really wish I had been able to safely target the barghest this round without blowing up the rest of the party. ^_^;;

Attack roll was a natural 20 (woo!) for 10 piercing damage.  And 35 fire damage to both dragonspawn and the barghest, with a Reflex save versus DC 16 for half (I forgot to add his Wisdom bonus to the Death Mark's damage roll on InvisibleCastle, from Discipline Focus).  That was a *freaking awesome* set of rolls for a change! ^_^ Rolled a total of 20 to confirm the critical hit, for 8 additional piercing damage to the first dragonspawn.
1d20+14=34, 1d4+6=10, 6d6=32 
1d20+14=20, 1d4+6=8 

Rolled a total of 17 for the Tumble check to move without AoOs from the first dragonspawn, so that succeeds.  Rolled a 27 to Tumble past the second foe unmolested, so that's good.  I highly doubt the dragonspawn Warren stabbed has survived the likely-critical-hit + big BOOM, but on the off-chance that it did somehow remain conscious, then my third Tumble check to avoid AoOs is a 28, so no problems there.  Warren flips out like a ninja successfully! ^_^
1d20+15=17 
1d20+15=27 
1d20+15=28 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to the healing touch of Avril, Pender's wounds begin to close and the human warrior nods his thanks to his comrade. As he launches another fury of swipes at the dragonspawn in front of him, Pender's still unable to adjust to the newfound speed and fumbles around with his greatsword like some new recruit into the Brindol militia. 

Hearing the halfling's words, Pender calls out *"I'm a bit tied up here, be there in a minute"* despite his ineffective martial prowess.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: 5 ft step North to AH10
Attack: Full Power Attack AI10 (-3 to hit, +6 damage)
1st Atk; dmg; 2nd Atk; Dmg; Hasted atk; Dmg (1d20+14=15, 2d6+15=23, 1d20+9=10, 2d6+15=22, 1d20=4, 2d6+15=24) ...I screwed up the last roll and forgot the +14 to hit, not that it likely matters, hits AC 18 for 24 damage.
Well rolling two 1's on attack rolls is pretty sweet 

*Includes +1 from Haste*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 24, Touch 14, Flat-footed 22 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_)
HP 46/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 31, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 20+2d8/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The enemies refused to fall, and still they came closer, pestiring them with arrows at the same time. As two more arrows graced Mandla's flanks, she started to grow more annoyed with herself, in particular because she hadn't taken care of the hobgoblins earlier. Cursing herself silently, she concentrated on taking care of the more pressing moments and healed her wounds at the same time as allowing the spirits to touch her animal companion. Then, seeing the strength flow back into the dog, she commanded it forward, and watched it leap towards the barghest, powerful jaws biting with supernatural magical speed.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril takes a 5 ft. step back to AG7, and casts Cure Moderate Wounds on herself, sharing it with Mandla. Avril and Mandla heal 2d8+8 hp damage each. Avril commands Mandla to attack the barghest (Handle Animal +15, moving to AH6). Mandla bite attacks with Haste and Enrage Animal: +12/+12. Damage: 1d6+8/1d6+8.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Enrage Animal (Mandla, 4 rounds)
Entangle (8 minutes)
Produce Flame (5.7 minutes, 2 Used)
Haste (Mandla, 9 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Enrage Animal
Entangle
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame
Cure Serious Wounds
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Tyrla shot another glance in the dragon's direction- the beast was uncomfortably close now, and there were still far too many enemies active on the ground.  She hurled another bolt at the barghest, and got ready to move.

OOC: Another eldritch blast at the barghest- she has to hit sometime.  Ranged touch +10, 5d6 possible damage


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 1, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Everything else...

Tyrla blasts the barghest dealing 9 points of damage.

Avril casts cure moderate wounds and heals herself and Mandla for 11. Mandla engages the large wolf and strikes a bit of damage. Mandla's bite deals 9 points to the barghest.

Siobhan manages to get out of the vines finally and moves outside of the entanglement. Once out she calls back *"This is meaningless! No-one benefits from this!"*

Warren flips out and a wreath of fire explodes out from the dragonspawn he strikes. After the burst, the dragonspawn he strikes directly is cut in half. The other dragonspawn took full damage, while Siobhan and the wolf-creature took only half damage.

Larian launches a volley of magic missiles into the barghest dealing another 10 points of damage.

Pender assaults the dragonspawn he's facing against, but to no avail. His attacks are useless against his chosen opponent this round.

The hobgoblins take this opportunity to fire more shots into Avril. One hits for 1 point of damage.

One of the blackspawn (the one hit hardest by Warren's burst) moves into flanking position against the halfling and makes a powerful strike. He hits, and deals 19 more points of damage to the halfling in retaliation.

The other blackspawn remains engaged with Pender, unable to adjust his footing due to the entanglement effect around him. He hits the warriors once dealing 18 points of damage.

The remaining barghest, bloody and battered, chooses to assault Warren with everything he has. He hits twice even through the miss chance and Warren's higher AC. The attacks deal 12 and 5 damage respectively.

The dragon speeds onto the field, arriving on the map. If you are on squares 6-9 he has total cover due to the trees, 2-5 he has partial cover, and 1 (or flying in Tyrla's case) he has no cover.

*Tyrla:*[sblock]This dragon looks to be the one you encountered at the Bridge north of the Witchwoods.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2009)

*Warren the near-dead, HP 4/47, AC 29, Haste, Assassin's Stance*

Warren cries out in pain, as both the dragonspawn and the giant-wolf-beast pierce his shadowy fog and inflict vicious wounds on the halfling!  He staggers, blood spurting from the large patch of torn and ragged flesh where the dragonspawn bit, and looks about in a haze of pain.

After a moment, he croaks out *"I'm dying!"* and lurches to one side, trying to get a bit away from the dragonspawned abomination and get into position, seeing Mandla leap back into the fray.

Warren grits his teeth and focuses for a moment, shifting his feet and blade back into his deadliest stance, thrusting twice at the barghest's face but hastily bringing the short sword back up, in a defensive position, skipping back and desperately trying to avoid retaliation....  *"Die you ugly mongrel!"* he hisses out amidst the pain that is his world.

[sblock=ooc]OUCH!!!  5-foot step north, or up or whatever you wanna call it, to flank with Mandla.  Then changing back to Assassin's Stance, and executing a full-attack on the barghest.  Fighting defensively this round for -4 to hit and +2 AC, because Warren just can't afford to be hit again.  He's out of maneuvers and is in no position to waste time recovering them.

In total, 2 attacks at +12 to hit for 1d4+6+4d6 damage each.  And it just figures that, as usual, it's the low attack roll that gets the high damage rolls.....  24 to hit for 22 damage, then 16 to hit for 28 damage.
1d20+12=24, 1d4+6+4d6=22, 1d20+12=16, 1d4+6+4d6=28 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2009)

Hearing his allies cries of pain and seeing doom on the horizon, Pender snarls at his foe *"I'll be back for you"*, before stepping away from the entangled dragonspawn and charging along the battlefield towards the barghest, his greatsword held aloft.

[sblock=OOC]
*If the barghest is dead, change target to the dragonspawn attacking Warren.
Move: 5 ft step North to AG9
Attack: Charge the Barghest (-3 to hit, +6 dmg):
Atk;Dmg (1d20+15=24, 2d6+15=20) IC really doesn't like Pender...
*Includes +1 from Haste & +2 from charge*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
*AC drops to 22 for this round
AC 24, Touch 14, Flat-footed 22 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_) 
HP 28/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 1, 2009)

> Move: 5 ft step North to AG9
> Attack: Charge the Barghest (-3 to hit, +6 dmg):




Not quite compatable there. You can't take a 5ft. step and then charge in 3e.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, I'm getting editions confused... I'll take the AoO and keep the action
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 2, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 54/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 23/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

_Warren!_ Avril's inner voice cries out as the halfling starts to falter against the barrage of attacks. On top of that the dragon had drawn closer and Avril could feel the power of its flying form even from here. They were horribly exposed, and she could feel it. But, there was no real cover anywhere, and there was nowhere to flee to that would give them any respite from that dragon. She just hoped they would make it. _Spirits protect us!_

There was no real chance to get to Warren to heal him. So she needed to take more enemies down before they had a chance to make him fall. Urging Mandla on to continue the battle against the barghest, she focused her attention on the other creatures around. She hurled balls of flame at the nearest dragonspawn, burning into its flesh and hopefully getting it away from Warren and indeed Larian.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril takes a 5 ft. step back to AF7, and hurls two balls of flame at the dragonspawn at AL7. Avril Ranged Touch Attack with Produce Flame: +8/+3. Damage: 1d6+5/1d6+5. Avril commands Mandla to attack the barghest (Handle Animal +15). Mandla bite attacks with Haste and Enrage Animal: +12/+12. Damage: 1d6+8/1d6+8.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Enrage Animal (Mandla, 3 rounds)
Entangle (8 minutes)
Produce Flame (3.6 minutes, 4 Used)
Haste (Mandla, 8 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Enrage Animal
Entangle
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame
Cure Serious Wounds
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 3, 2009)

For a moment, Siobhan's magically-induced behavior had been an annoyance- but now they really needed the cleric back on their side.  With a frustrated snarl, Tyrla invoked a spell-breaking dweomer, trying to end the barghest's charm.  "Siobhan, snap out of it!  Warren needs healing!"

OOC: Voracious Dispelling on Siobhan- one CL 8 Dispel Magic (targeted); if any spell effects are broken, the subject takes 1 HP damage per level of the spell removed.  Then move 30 feet horizontally to the "right" of the map.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2009)

Quick bump for Larian.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 5, 2009)

Get close enough for me to ward us all from the dragon's acid, Larian shouts to his allies.  He then continues to back away from the barghest, not trusting his invisibility to keep him safe.  Once out of reach, he reaches into the folds of his robe and produces a familiar magic wand.  With a quick word and gesture, he sends three glowing globes of energy toward the remaining threats, hoping the dragon will hold off a little longer.  

[sblock=ooc] 5' step to AH3
Retrieve wand of MM (lvl 5)
Trigger it at Barghest, or one of the blackspawn, if the barghest is down, 3d4+3 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Dragonspawn
Dragon

Tyrla attempts to dispel Siobhan's mind-control effect, and succeeds. Siobhan is dealt some pain by the backlash (1 point).

Avril fires two bolts into the dragonspawn, but only one connects dealing 11 points of damage. Mandla ferociously attacks the barghest, but fails to hit the creature.

Siobhan moves around to Warren's aid, and without many healing options at her disposal decides that the most effective method of immediate healing would also be to use the staff provided to her earlier. She draws it while moving closer to the halfling, provoking an attack, which misses her. She then uses it, completely restoring Warren's hit points. (44/44)

Warren moves and strikes twice against the barghest, the first blow finishing it off. The barghest is now slain.

Larian  moves back slightly and makes use of his wand, targeting the most injured dragonspawn. He deals 13 points of damage with a burst of force missiles.

Pender dashes to strike the nearest spawn, scoring a good solid hit but not quite dropping the monster.

The hobgoblins fire two arrows at Avril, missing both times.

The blackspawn raiders move in to attack, both flanking and targetting Pender. They don't use their power attack this time, opting to guarantee a good hit. They are both successful and deal 12 damage and 12 damage.

The dragon flies forth, moving into range and gliding just 10 ft. up above the ground (so just out of melee range).

The dragon vomits forth a sticky acid all-too-familiar to some, and this time without the wizards acid protection available.

The initial breath deals 25 damage, reflex save DC 20 for half. It is also clinging, so if you don't completely avoid it (evasion for example) you take half damage the following round (at the beginning of the dragons turn). You can spend a full round action removing the acid  (additional ref save DC 20 to remove) or roll on the ground (same save, but +4 bonus) to try to avoid the extra damage.

The acid hits Avril, Pender, Siobhan, Warren, and Mandla. Avril has (I believe) acid resistance 5 from her armor. It also hits, but doesn't damage, the two remaining dragonspawn.

Avril saves (7 (12-5) damage, 1 (6-5) next turn).
Warren saves (no damage).
Pender saves (12 damage, 6 next turn). This drops Pender, unconcious at -8.
Siobhan fails to save (25 damage, 12 next turn).
Mandla fails to save (25 damage, 12 next turn). This drops Mandla, unconcious at -2.

Further, the creature's frightful presence takes effect.  Only Tyrla is out of range right now.

Siobhan and Larian are both shaken for 14 rounds.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2009)

Siobhan's next action will be to use the staff on Pender.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 6, 2009)

Larian moves to where he can affect as many of his companions as possible, and too late to prevent the first blast, casts his protective spell.

[sblock=ooc] Cast Mass Resist Acid, getting as many people as possible. 
Hopefully Tyrla moves closer before my action.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, HP 47/47, AC 27, Haste, Island of Blades*

Warren sighs as the pain and injuries go away, suddenly relieved of his horrible wounds.  *"Thanks Siobhan!  Glad yer back to yer senses,"* the halfling says, turning around and heading back towards Pender and the dragonspawn.  He sees the dragon exhale, and dives under the acid blast, rolling low to the ground before coming up next to his own targets.

As he moves in, Warren shifts footing again, and shadows swirl about him in another ring of phantom blades.  He stabs at the dragonspawn on the far side of Pender, then at the one next to Siobhan.  Warren aims to tear open their guts while his shadowy blades distract the beasts, along with Pender and Siobhan.

*"Avril, heal yer dog then zap scaley!  Mandla an' I'll take out the mooks!"* the halfling calls out.

[sblock=ooc]Taking a 5-foot step south to stand beside Siobhan and Pender.  Changing stances back to Island of Blades, then a full-attack with Haste.  Pender and Siobhan will be considered to be flanking the enemies Warren threatens.

Since Siobhan acts just before Warren, Pender will be concious and, presumably, holding his weapon and thus threatening the dragonspawn, so Warren should be treated as flanking both spawn through Island of Blades.  If not, the spawn on the far side of Pender takes only 7 damage, +10 if it critted.
1d20+16=35, 1d4+6+2d6=14, 1d20+16=25, 1d4+6+2d6=17 

35 to hit the dragonspawn on the left side of Pender, for 14 damage.  25 to hit the dragonspawn next to Siobhan, for 17 damage.  The first roll was a natural 19, which threatens a crit for his short sword.  Rolled a 20 to confirm the crit, for 10 additional damage to the dragonspawn on Pender's far side.
1d20+16=20, 1d4+6=10 [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 9, 2009)

With the barghest slain, Tyrla turned her full attention to the dragon.  As long as it stayed in the air, it was out of range for most of their heaviest hitters, so she knew she had to help out as much as she could- but she didn't want to get to close to the beast.

OOC: Eldritch spear against the dragon; +10 ranged touch, 5d6 possible damage.  Then move down towards ground level- being the only enemy in the air makes her too obvious a target...


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 9, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 52+1d8/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 3+1d8/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The expected dragon breath comes raining down on them and Avril feels like she wants to choke of the stench and the taste of the dragon's breath. Thankfully the combination of her luck and her armor protect her from the worst of the blast, but Mandla is not so lucky and the powerful dog goes down onto the ground.

Avril immediatly assessed the situation and realises that she must either sacrifice the dog or spend much of her time saving it. At least she had to try before Mandla followed the same path as Scarlet. Moving behind Mandla, she casts her last healing spell on herself, sharing the Nature magic with Mandla, bringing him back into consciousness. She then commands Mandla to roll around, and attempt to dislodge the worst of the acid. "I don't know if I can keep him alive!" she says to Warren, anxiety on her voice.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril moves to AH5, and casts Cure Light Wounds on herself, sharing it with Mandla. Avril and Mandla heal 1d8+5 hp each. Avril commands Mandla to roll around and attempt to remove the acid. (Handle Animal +15). Mandla Reflex Save vs DC 20: +9 (including bonus from Haste)

Notes while I'm away from tomorrow: After this round, Mandla is going to be on around 7-8 hp. Because of the impending acid that's going to deal 12 hp (assuming the Reflex save and the Larian's Resist Acid do not apply), it'll likely drop Mandla into the negatives again. Mandla has Enrage Animal active, which is like Rage and that'll end in two rounds losing Mandla another 12 hp, meaning that Avril might need to spend another two rounds recalling Cure Light Wounds with her Pearl of Power (1st) so she can prevent Mandla from dying.

Either way, she'll try and prevent as many deaths as possible, trying to save Mandla, but obviously trying to save others as well. I'm hoping that the Resist Acid or the saving throw applies, so that Mandla only drops after the Enrage Animal ends. That'll give enough time to hopefully finish the battle or clear some enemies before she needs to heal the dog.

Avril will use Haste and Produce Flame to target the dragon, but will likely start out with Flame Strike. She'll then try and support the party as best she can using wands, spells and scrolls, but that'll all depend on if the dragon lands or not. Good luck! I'll see you when I get back in a week.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Enrage Animal (Mandla, 2 rounds)
Entangle (8 minutes)
Produce Flame (3.5 minutes, 4 Used)
Haste (Mandla, 7 rounds)
Resist Acid (Avril, Mandla)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Enrage Animal
Entangle
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame
Cure Serious Wounds
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2009)

As the world goes black, Pender curses one last time before giving into the inevitable fate of every creature. Before he lets go of this mortal coil, he feels a cooling sensation wash over him. Pender opens his eyes and hears the sounds of battle all around him, thinking that perhaps he ended up on Kord's immortal battlefields he looks around and realizes he's still here. 

The human warrior grasps his sword tight and stares at the dragonspawn standing above him. His rage building, Pender stands up and swings at the enemy that Warren is attacking.

[sblock=OOC]
*Assuming _Heal_ is cast from the staff.
Move: Stand up
Attack: Attack AJ7 spawn (-3 to hit, +6 dmg):
Attack; Damage (1d20+13=26, 2d6+15=17) 
*Includes +1 from Haste*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
*AC drops to 22 for this round
AC 24, Touch 14, Flat-footed 22 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_) 
HP 67/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 10, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Dragonspawn
Dragon

Tyrla blasts the dragon in flight with another arcane bolt, this one dealing a solid 26 points of damage.

Avril moves to the north of Mandla and shares a healing spell with the heavily injured dog. 6 hit points are healed. Mandla recovers from the injury and follows avril's instructions to roll over even as he's stung by  the acid. Working hard, mandla manages to strip himself of most of the damaging stuff.

Siobhan uses the staff defensively on Pender and all of the fighters wounds heal up, though he's still covered in the acid.

Warren moves in to attack the dragons. Despite a very good showing, he fails to land the hits he wants where he wants them and only inflicts 7 and 17damage respectively.

Larian casts a mass resist acid spell, warding Avril, Mandla, Siobhan, Pender, Warren, Larian, and Tyrla from acid damage as per the resist energy spell. Everyone has acid resistance 20 for the duration of the spell.

Pender instinctively grips his sword again after the damage incurred and feels fully recovered. In standing, however, he leaves himself open to an attack, if only briefly. The creature attacks the suddenly standing warrior but fails to land a hit. Pender sees his chance and counters, hitting for 17 points of damage.

The hobgoblins keep firing, the northern one scoring a weak hit on Tyrla dealing 3 points of damage.

The two remaining dragonspawn attack, the first going for Pender with the bonus from flanking, and scoring a hit for 14 points of damage. The other creature, lets his blade follow into Siobhan scoring a cut for 17 points of damage. Siobhan remains standing but battered, *3 hit points remaining*.

The dragons acid takes its toll, but because of Larian's rather powerful ward the acid damage is completely negated for all characters. The green dragon itself flies towards Tyrla, and bites the warlock for 14 points of damage. It hovers just above her (so flying, but within melee range if you stand adjacent/under the creature).


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 10, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, HP 47/47, AC 27, Haste, Island of Blades*

Warren snarls at the horribly-burnt and blooded dragonspawn beside Siobhan and Pender.  *"Aren't you dead yet?"* he says, lashing out again at the dragonspawn with his short sword, stabbing it in the throat.  *"Siobhan, get back!"* he mutters.

If the first stab finally drops it, Warren stabs the other dragonspawn.  If not, he just stabs the badly-injured dragonspawn yet again.  Regardless, Warren slips on some of Pender's blood and his second attack gets thrown off, just stabbing the dirt.  *"Lookit me ya scaley bastards!  Ya look like some dragon just shat you out!"* the halfling taunts, not sure the beasts could even understand him.

[sblock=ooc]Two more Hasted attacks with a full-attack action, effectively flanking with Island of Blades.  Rolled another 19 to hit, but a natural 1 for the second attack, dangit.  17 more damage to the dragonspawn Warren already cooked and eviscerated.  Rolled a 23 to confirm the crit, which will be another 8 damage if that's successful.

1d20+16=35, 1d4+6+2d6=17, 1d20+16=17, 1d4+6+2d6=20 

1d20+16=23, 1d4+6=8 [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 13, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

Pender takes a small step out of the precarious situation of being flanked by the dragonspawn. He sees the dragon descending on Tyrla, Mandla clinging to life, and Siobhan nearly unconscious and it ignites a fury inside the young warrior. He swings his adamantite greatsword furiously, finally finding the timing of his swings with the beneficial haste spells.  

[sblock=OOC]
*Sorry for the delay, holiday weekend here in Canada and it was full of family events

5 ft. step to AK21 
Full Attack: Attack AJ7 spawn (-2 to hit, +4 dmg):
1st Atk; dmg; 2nd Atk; Dmg; Hasted atk; Dmg (1d20+14=27, 2d6+13=22, 1d20+9=28, 2d6+15=24, 1d20+14=28, 2d6+13=20) *Threat on the second attack
Crit Confirmation (1d20+9=26) 
Hits AC 27 for 22 damage, Crits AC 26 for 44 damage (should only be +13 to damage, not +15), then hits AC 28 for 20 damage. It seems like Pender's luck on IC has changed.
Also, not sure if either of them are left standing, but if Pender drops one of them he can follow up with a Cleave

*Includes +1 from Haste*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 24, Touch 14, Flat-footed 22 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_) 
HP 53/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Now the dragon was FAR too close for comfort- Tyrla knew she couldn't survive if the creature chose to focus upon her.  Her only chance was to get out of close combat range- while it might be risky to flee, staying would be suicide.

She banked in flight, very nearly scraping the ground as she moved away.  Hopefully something that size wouldn't be able to turn quickly in the air.  As she moved off, Tyrla marshaled the arcane energies at her disposal in an attempt to increase her chance of survival.

OOC: Taking the AoO (hopefully only one) to move away from the dragon. AJ 15; AK 16; AK 17, AK 18, hover; invoke another eldritch spear at the dragon +11 ranged touch, 5d6+1 damage (point blank); free action to activate Fiendish Resilience (Fast Healing 1 for 2 minutes); HP Currently 24 of 46 if DR applied to those last two hits (20 of 46 if DR was already factored in).  Not sure how maneuverable dragons are in flight- I hope they can't stop or reverse instantly.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 14, 2009)

We can't fight them all, Larian shouts to his companions.  Finish off the little ones first, then focus on the dragon.  Even as he speaks, he puts his plan into motion, moving swiftly away from the dragon and then sending forth twin blasts of blue flames at the blackspawn.

[sblock=ooc] Move to AG22, then cast Scorching Ray at the two dragonspawn, +7 ranged touch, 4d6+1 damage each. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1--_Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Enlarge Person _(Trans)
2--_See Invisibility, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans),_ Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray_ 
3--_Dispel Magic, Fly, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (from Rary's ME.)
4--_Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Evard's Black Tentacles, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer _(Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp
Greater Invisibility--2 rounds
Haste--Larian, Pender, Mandla, Warren, Siobhan--11 rounds
Mass Resist Energy

Metamagic Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--available
Disspelling Chord--5 knots[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 14, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Dragon

Tyrla turns to flee, the dragon biting at the warlock one more time for 12 points of damage (before DR, 10 after). Tyrla has 14 hit points remaining. The warlock then turns to face her aggressor and unleashes another bolt, easily hitting and dealing 21 points of damage.

Avril takes the moment to focus and draws her hands together to finish a spell, and a pillar of fire strikes down from the sky like a bolt of lightning, scorching the dragon for 29 points of damage. Avril soon notices, however, that the damage was partially negated by the beast and it did not take the full effect. The divine damage still hurts it, however. Both Avril and Mandla fall back a bit from the dragon, but it puts them closer to the goblins.

Siobhan steps back, using her healing touch ability and her 4th level cure spell together to recover 12 hit points, and triggers her own fast healing ability to recover 2 more. She now sits at 17 hit points.

Warren strikes two more times, this time finishing off one of the remaining dragonspawn with sufficient time to spare. The other takes a hit, but he doesn't quite go down from it.

Larian fires another burst of flame into the spawn, finishing off the remaining blackspawn. His second ray targets the dragon and also hits, dealing 16 damage, Larian's keen eyes and arcane knowledge tip him off that the creature took a little less than half damage due to some form of fire resistance.

Pender moves into position to attack the one remaining major threat, the dragon. It's just within his reach, and he scores a solid hit for 22 points of damage.

The two hobgoblins fire at Avril, their arrows failing to hit in any meaningful way.

The dragon performs a wingover manuever and dives right back after the evasive warlock but provoking a second attack from the fighter Pender. The fighter scores a brutal hit dealing another 44 points of damage to the monster. The beast cries out in pain, but it makes it to its target and bites again at Tyrla, nearly scoring another possibly fatal blow but missing. The dragon keeps flying after its flyby attack and passes over the unarmed Siobhan. The beast cannot gain any height however after those difficult manuevers (so it's still within melee range of anyone that can get adjacent).


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

Emboldened by the previous hits against the creature, Pender moves across the battlefield with the extraordinary speed that his ally bestowed upon him. The human warrior slashes the beast across its flank as it leaves itself open at ground level. 

[sblock=OOC]
Full Round Action: Charge Dragon (-2 to hit, +4 dmg): Atk; Dmg (1d20+14=29, 2d6+13=21) *Forgot +2 to hit from charge, hits AC 31 for 21 damage
*Includes +1 from Haste * +2 from charge*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 22, Touch 12, Flat-footed 20 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_& -2 from charge) 
HP 53/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 40 ft. (incl. +20 ft enchancement from haste)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, HP 47/47, AC 25, Haste, Child of Shadows*

*"Stinkbreath doesn't look very burnt.....you sure yer mojo worked right?"* Warren says skeptically, eying the dragon as it flies overhead.

Then the halfling dashes over towards Avril, past her, and closer to the hobgoblins.  Shadows swirl around him in a haze once more, partially obscuring him from sight.  *"My ranged attacks won't do much to scaley!"* he warns, as he charges the hobgoblin just behind and north of Avril.  *"And I could use just a bit of Mandla's help here,*" he adds.

[sblock=ooc]Thanks to Haste, Warren should be able to charge the hobgoblin just fine.  One short sword attack at +16 to hit, for 1d4+6 damage.  Stance change back to Child of Shadows this round, for concealment.  -2 AC from the charge though, factored in above.

Hoping to get Mandla's help next round so he can use Island of Blades + Sneak Attack again, to eviscerate the hobgoblin quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 15, 2009)

Seeing the lack of effectiveness of the spells he and Avril cast, Larian concludes the dragon is under some protection.  His next action is clearly mandated by that fact, so he steps forward, releases one of the empowered knots in the rope around his waist, and releases a blast of energy that tears into the dragon's arcane shields.

[sblock=ooc] Move to AL16, cast targeted dispell magic on the dragon, using dispelling chord.  CL check at +9 vs. each spell or effect on the dragon. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Tyrla could not take much more punishment, and she knew it.  She took a quick moment to rummage through her Haversack in search of some kind of healing.

OOC: Find and drink her potion of Cure Moderate Wounds


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 17, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8
Hobgoblin 8
Dragon

Tyrla grabs up her potion and drinks it, restoring 17 hit points immediately.

Avril decides to share her healing spell from her pearl of power with Mandla, restoring 13 hit points to herself and the dog. She then sends mandla to attack the hobgoblin on the south side of the hut. Mandla also loses his enrage effect and loses some hit points from that.

Mandla charges and scores a hit against the hobgoblin for maximum damage. The hobgoblin is still standing.

Siobhan moves to the center of the group and uses her mass lesser restoration spell, giving Pender, Siobhan, Tyrla, and Warren one hit point (and you gain 1 additional hit point every round up to 15). Siobhan also gains 2 hit points from her regeneration.

Warren charges across the field at the open hobgoblin, his blade scoring a critical hit against the foe and dealing 19 points of damage.

Larian moves across the field and uses an empowered dispel against the monster. He knows he was successful in breaking some of the creatures wards, but it's difficult to discern which.

Pender charges forward, hitting one more time for another 21 damage.

The hobgoblins, now confronted by powerful opponents at close range, reach for their swords and try to fight back. Warren deftly avoids the attack, and Mandla manages to get in under the swing.

The dragon on the other hand performs another wingover and dives back for Tyrla again, focusing on the warlock. Pender takes his second chance at the creature, but this time his blade does not land it it continues past.

The beast bites Tyrla, dealing a lethal 16 points of damage.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 17, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, HP 47/47, AC 27, Haste, Child of Shadows*

Warren stabs at the hobgoblin's thigh and abdomen, then steps a bit closer to Mandla.  He glances back, and curses.  *"Tyrla, take cover already!"*

[sblock=ooc]Two hasted attacks at +14 to hit for 1d4+6 damage each.  Then a 5-foot step south towards Mandla.

If the hobgoblin drops from his first stab (I dunno how tough it is), Warren takes a move action around Mandla instead, passing through her space to stand on the other side of her, by the other hobgoblin.  If he does that, he'll change stances back to Island of Blades after his movement and after the hobgob's AoO from the movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 17, 2009)

Casting defensively, Larian conjures four arrows of arcane force that lash out and strike the dragon.  The elf then takes a step away from the dangerous foe, but fades back into visibility as he does so.
[sblock=ooc] Cast Magic Missile defensively, Concentration +12 vs. DC 16.  4d4+4 force damage.  5' step to AK15. [/sblock]
[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--_Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1--_Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Enlarge Person _(Trans)
2--_See Invisibility, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans),_ Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray_ 
3--_Dispel Magic, Fly, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (from Rary's ME.)
4--_Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Evard's Black Tentacles, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer _(Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp
Haste--Larian, Pender, Mandla, Warren, Siobhan--9 rounds
Mass Resist Energy

Metamagic Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--available
Disspelling Chord--4 knots[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 18, 2009)

OOC: I presume the two sources of Fast Healing (Fiendish Resilience and Vigor) don't stack.

IC: "Siobhan, I need healing, if you have any left," Tyrla hissed, trying to keep moving despite her pain.  Then she gathered her energies for a desperate attempt at escape...

OOC: Delay until after Siobhan, in hopes of some direct healing (another charge from the staff, or a reasonable cure spell, etc.).  If she gets it- Move action straight up (30 feet of move= 15 feet altitude), risking the AoO; then another Eldritch Spear at the dragon (+11 ranged touch; 5d6+1 damage point blank).  If no reasonable healing is available, then full round action to Withdraw, mostly up (40 feet of move for 20 feet of height, then 20 feet straight south).


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2009)

Angry that the dragon has ignored him, Pender continues his mad charging across the battlefield with his greatsword held aloft. *"C'mon you overgrown lizard!"* the warrior shouts as he again cuts down mightily on the large creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Full Round Action: Charge Dragon (-2 to hit, +4 dmg): Attack; Damage; OA; OA Damage (1d20+16=29, 2d6+13=23, 1d20+18=35, 2d6+9=15) 
*Includes +1 from Haste & +2 from charge* I rolled an AoO (if applicable), but added an extra +2 from the charge erroneously.
To sum it up, charge hits AC 29 for 23 damage, AoO hits AC 33 for 15 damage 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 22, Touch 12, Flat-footed 20 *(Incl. +1 dodge bonus from _Haste_& -2 from charge) 
HP 53/67
Fort +9 Ref +6* Will +3
Speed 40 ft. (incl. +20 ft enchancement from haste)
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 22
Avril 21
Siobhan 20
Warren 13
Larian 13
Pender 8

Tyrla delays to act after Siobhan.

Avril fires two bolts of flame at the dragon, but only one connects dealing 6 points of damage. Mandla full attacks the hobgoblin and thanks to haste manages to deal enough damage to kill the creature.

Siobhan casts defensively and spends her last saved healing spell on Tyrla, healing her for 33 points.

Tyrla then moves back, during her escape provoking an attack which she narrowly avoids. Once up in the air again, she blasts the dragon with a vengence scoring a critical hit for 46 points of damage.

Warren takes two more attacks against the hobgoblin, the second slaying it.

Larian throws his arcane strength behind yet another volley of arcane force and deals 10 points of damage, putting the final needle into the dragons hide that drops the creature to the ground, unconcious. It lets out one last hateful and menacing groan as it crashes into the ground between Avril and Siobhan.

With the last of the enemy defeated, it looks like everyone has survived... somehow. Mandla is fairly injured and Siobhan used her last 2nd-level or higher cure spell to heal Tyrla. That said, most of the group is at least somewhat recovered despite many having been nearly killed at one point or another.

*Loots & Experience:*
[sblock]Each character earns 1267 experience from that encounter.

Among the bodies the group finds the following items:

4 potions of invisibility
1 +1 falchion
1 gloves of dexterity +2
1 amulet of health +2
1 ring of protection +2
1 cloak of resistance +3
6 pearls (est. 100gp each)
100 platinum pieces
100 gold pieces
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 20, 2009)

Warren turns away from the fallen hobgoblin and dashes over to check on Mandla, sees her foe down, and then looks back towards the dragon as it crashes to the ground.  He rushes over and jumps onto the dragon's head, driving his short sword through its throat just in case.  Then he tugs the sword out of the dragon's thick neck, and starts slitting the throats of each fallen enemy, making certain that none are just faking it or otherwise able to recover.

He says *"Well that was unexpected.  But at least none of us died.  Ya think we should take a rest soon, or get moving again once we've caught our breaths?" *as he finishes off any dying-but-not-dead-yet beasties or gobbos.  Then he proceeds to loot them, dragging anything interesting or valuable out for the others to have a look at.  They did slay a dragon, after all, without his help this time.  Warren will have to earn the title Warren the Dragonslayer some other day....  But at least he can lie and exaggerate the story later to make it sound like he helped kill it.

As soon as the corpses are looted, he meditates for a few minutes, to refresh his mind while his body rests.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 20, 2009)

"That was FAR too close a thing," Tyrla said grimly.  "But I think for the moment we can rest easily nearby.  If they had anything else nearby, it would be here- even one or two more foes might have done for most of us."

As Warren went about his grim but necessary work, Tyrla rose into the air and kept watch over the scene.  Her arcane energies continued to knit her wounds shut until she was quite nearly her old self.  While it had been a close battle, it had gone in their favor- this time.  Hopefully it was another heavy blow against the forces of the horde...


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 20, 2009)

Larian's grim satisfaction at bringing down the mighty wyrm quickly fades to disgust at Warren's gruesome task.  He turns aside and thanks Correlan for another victory, and the work it will allow him to continue.  When enough time has passed for Warren to finish, Larian uses his magical skills to help the halfling locate valuables and identify them.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2009)

After the halfling is done his deed, Pender will look at the others and say *"Perhaps that farmhouse might provide a place to rest for now, at least keep us out of sight?"*


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 20, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 5/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril rushed over to Mandla side the moment the last of the hobgoblins fell and the dragon crashed to the ground. She gave the weary dog a good look, noting all of its many bruises and wounds. "I'll get you fixed up, Mandla. Don't worry." She comforts the dog, and then calls for it to slowly follow her back to the others. Unlike Mandla, she was uninjured, having survived the worst of what the enemies could throw at them. Her allies seemed to have taken quite a beating as well.

"Phew!" she said as she approached, in a way approving of Warren's killing of the dead. The last thing they wanted is further enemies that would spring out at them. "I'm not sure about resting here. If this is some sort of outlying post, then there's every chance somebody or something may come to see how things here have panned out. I suggest we find a shelter somewhere else if we can, but otherwise if we do stay here, we should make sure we're all healed and prepared for the worst."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Doesn't Siobhan have a feat that can heal us all to half full hp? Can't remember if she can still use that on all of us or not. It'll save a lot of healing if we're at least all up to half hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Resist Acid (Avril, Mandla)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Enrage Animal
Entangle
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame
Cure Serious Wounds
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Pearl of Power (1st)
Flame Strike

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 20, 2009)

Siobhan doesn't have any remaining 2nd level or higher healing spells.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 21, 2009)

With no sign of further enemies, Tyrla descended until she was closer to her companions, hovering a foot or so off the ground.  "As I said, I don't think this was chance.  This was an ambush, a trap, and I think it was probably meant specifically for us.  That 'victim', tied to the tree, whose plight drew us in- I think he was dead well before we arrived, and those barghests were waiting in the trees.  It was only our strength, and a decent measure of luck, which allowed us our victory.  I think we can rest here, at least for a little while- long enough to catch our breath and get some healing.  I have a wand which can help, since most of our spells seem to have been used."

OOC: Tyrla is willing to put her CLW wand to use, for anyone who needs healing (including Mandia).  Between that last cure spell and her Fast Healing, she ought to be all set.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 21, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 41/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril frowns and pulls her little freckled face in concern. "I suppose," she answers. "We'd better be wary in case somebody or something comes to check how things fared. I'm concerned that the horde would be expecting some sort of feedback on the outcome of the ambush." She looks around. "Let's make camp here and rest. It should buy us some time at least." She bend down and takes a wand from her pack, before laying it to Mandla, each time waiting and inspecting the dog's wounds before using the wand again. "Good, Mandla," she whispered. This will make you strong again.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril will cast her 3 Cure Minor wounds spells on Mandla, and then use 3 charges of her wand of lesser vigor to heal Mandla a further 33 hp.

Creamsteak, what time of day is it? Also, Avril has a wand of lesser vigor which she can use to heal people with. I'll just need a hp total from everybody so that I can subtract the right amount of charges. Ecah charge heals 11 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Resist Acid (Avril, Mandla)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Enrage Animal
Entangle
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame
Cure Serious Wounds
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Pearl of Power (1st)
Flame Strike
Cure Minor Wounds (3)
Wand of Lesser Vigor (3 charges)

XP: 1267 (Hobgoblins, Barghests, Dragon)

*Level 0 (6): * Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 22, 2009)

Siobhan leans heavily on her healing staff as she recovers from the vicious combat. She raises the staff high and pauses to give thanks to Kord for giving them a challenge and guiding them to glorious victory. "Ah re ah ree, Kord the Mighty..." Her chant is finished by a loud clap of her hands. Upon completing her rites she moves among the others, offering what healing she can give them, though her divine reserves were largely depleted in this battle. "We could withstand another onslaught here, but there is no sense in making it easy for them. Any shelter would be welcome. I wonder who their victims for the trap were." She moves over to examine the two bodies swinging from the tree and tries to determine who they were and how long they had been dead.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Siobhan also has a Wand of Lesser Vigor listed in her possessions. I'll help Tyrla heal up the wounded with that. Not sure on the caster level for the duration, but it will give Fast Healing 1 for 10+X/rounds. After that I'll check out the bodies tied to the tree with a +13 for my heal check.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

Pender will keep an eye towards the direction the dragon came from to see if any further threats are heading their way. 

[sblock=OOC]
The fast healing should bring Pender up to full hp (thanks to the _Heal _ spell)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2009)

Warren asks *"So......should we go camp somewhere else in the woods?"* after resting a few minutes and practicing his forms.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 24, 2009)

OOC - If there are any structures in sight I say we make for that to shelter in. If not, lets light up a campfire here and cook some dragon steaks.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2009)

OOC - There's a farmhouse up ahead, but we haven't looked around yet.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 26, 2009)

I worry at what we will find in the farmhouse, Larian says gravely.  I doubt savages like these left any of the sentient races alive that close to their ambush site.  On the other hand, having some shelter would likely be a good idea.  That battle took most of our reserves.

[sblock=ooc] Larian is at 16/38 hit points, by the way, so I could use two of those LV charges.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 27, 2009)

Once everyone is done healing and everyone has specified exactly what they want to do here, I'll advance things.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2009)

Warren scouts out the farmhouse, then returns and suggests *"We should move away from here in case more forces come to check on the results of the ambush.  Make camp somewhere further out, somewhere better hidden or where we have a clear view of the surroundings."*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2009)

*"Ok, let's move out"* Pender agrees after the others finish their recuperative efforts. He spent the minutes cleaning off his sword and taking a few practice swings with the newfound blade.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tyrla said nothing, but she took to the air to act as a guard while Warren scouted the farmhouse.  Once that was done, she stayed airborne, ready to move out with the others.

OOC: Depending on what is found in the farmhouse, Tyrla is ready to move out or set up camp, depending on majority vote.  No particular preference here, but I guess we ought to get back into active mode.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 28, 2009)

Siobhan moves over to examine the two victims tied to the tree. She looks them over to see if she can tell who they used to be and how long they had been dead. After cutting them down, she returns to the others to head out to their campsite for the evening.

OOC: heal check for the corpses +15, trying to see if they might be farmers from the nearby farmhouse. I will mark off two charges of my Lesser Vigor wand for Larian


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2009)

The two bodies have been dead for quite some time. It appears as though they were hung here at least a week ago.

The farmhouse is disheveled, but not in total ruins. Broken glass, ceramic, and clay cover the floor of the interior and it seems that the horde already grabbed anything of value. It looks like the farmers were probably from this very building.

I'm going to assume the group moves off the farms property for the night and camps in the nearby woods trying to reduce their footprint for the day. After the night passes, the group continues along the road for a few more miles before reaching another ruined settlement, this one a town. From the distance, you can see signs of fires still burning and buildings in various states of disrepair. The town is roughly 800 feet away at this point, so tell me if you want to take any preperations before approaching.

Everyone should also recover all their spells/abilities and heal for 1 days rest.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 30, 2009)

It seems there is no end to the pain these goblins will cause, Larian says sadly as they see the ruins of the settlement come into view.  Our weary road seems equally endless on days like this.
He pauses and shakes the melancholy mood away.  Of course, he smiles at Avril, then turns and gestures to all of his companions.  There is nobody I would rather share that road with, and no more important reason to travel than ending this destruction.  

[sblock=spells]
Spells Prepared 
0- _Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1st- _Feather Fall, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile_n (Trans.)
2nd- _See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans.)
3rd- _Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fly, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (Rary's from yesterday)
4th- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_(Trans.)

Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
Dispelling Chord--5 knots [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

*"Well said Larian, it feels that we won't be able to stop this horde, but we must keep trying. I will not let my home fall to their flames, at least not while there's still blood in my veins."* Pender says resolutely, turning back towards the flaming town, a tear rolls down his cheek, drawing a small clean line in an otherwise dusty face.

He unsheathes his greatsword and begins marching to the town, looking over his shoulder at his companions Pender says *"There might be people to save, or goblins to kill, either way, that villiage might need help"*, and continues his purposeful march.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 1, 2009)

Tyrla scanned the scene as well, but even her magically-empowered vision could tell little at this range.  She nodded in rough agreement with the words of her more inspirationally gifted compatriots.  Then she rose smoothly into the air, wings of swirling shadow bearing her aloft.  "Move up to the limit of longbow range, and I'll see if I can scout a bit- or attract the attention of anything within."  And with that she rose further into the air and soared forward...

OOC: Intent is to use Fell flight for an aerial recon.  First order of business is to gain altitude, up to about 250 feet- tough range for most missile fire, especially straight up.  Then she will fly over the town once- further action will depend on what she sees during the flight, or what sees her...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 1, 2009)

Siobhan looks grimly on the destruction before her. She did not doubt that the brave souls in the town below had fought valiantly to protect their homes and loved ones. She knew Kord bore witness to their struggle, their acts of courage, and would take the bravest of them to his side. "So long as we continue to fight, hope is not lost." she says as she takes a moment to put a fresh string to her bow. With surprising strength, she bends the yew bow and slips the loop over the top. The string hums like a lute for a moment when she plucks it to test its tension. "If there any goblins remain below we will make them regret their decision to linger."


OOC: I added Siobhan's basic stats for hp, spells prepared, ac, saves, in my signature for easier DM reference.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2009)

Warren sighs.  *"Guess we gotta look for survivors and try to save 'em.  No rest for the wicked......or us."*  The halfling grumbles a bit and heads out towards the city, riding uncomfortably on Serren.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2009)

Tyrla ascends, gaining sight over the entire town. The layout can be seen here...







The adventuring group is approaching from the northeast, traveling downhill towards this thorp - unmarked on the map of the Elsir Vale.

The small huddle of buildings are surrounded by X-shaped wooden fences sporting sharpened, firehardened wooden shafts. They mark the boundary
between the forest and small town. A few fields in various states of harvest dot the south-east area of the map, making up about 3 acres altogether. The buildings were mostly set to the torch, though it appears that most of these fires have been burning for a long time, and now only the Inn (building 2) and the Smithy & Stables (building 7) are still intact.

In addition, a small graveyard is clearly visible to Tyrla from above, a short distance from the town.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 3, 2009)

OOC: Any signs of life and or movement?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2009)

No.


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2009)

After listening to Tylara's reports, Pender says *"I'd think we should check out the inn first, people might likely gather there if they're still alive."*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 3, 2009)

Warren agrees,* "Makes sense.  Not that I expect there to be any survivors."*  He scouts ahead on foot, keeping an eye out and staying quiet.  The halfling pads off silently, short sword in hand but held under his cloak to conceal the gleam of steel in the daylight.
[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Hide until I get to the thorp and can't find anything to hide behind while I move.  Taking 10 on Move Silently.  28 total for each of those.  For noticing anything, my Listen modifier is +11 and Spot is +12.  Going to check the inn and smithy, starting with whichever is closest.  Using Child of Shadow stance for concealment (20% miss chance) in case any nasties notice me and get the jump on me.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2009)

Warren scouts closer to the town, bypassing the light fortifications the small thorp had set up, and getting closer to the town. As Warren gets closer to the center of town, he can smell something beyond the smoke and ember - the smell of blood is in the air.

Up close, there are signs of arrows peppering the buildings - likely the same ones used by the goblin worg riders that have been seen in advance of the Red Hand Horde. Warren does not, however, see any bodies from either side of the conflict in the area.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 3, 2009)

As Warren began scouting, Tyrla swept up into the air again.  The swirling shadows which bore her aloft bore an unsettling resemblance to the dark smoke still wafting from the village- but with 200 feet of altitude that gave her a sense of protective camoflage as well.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 3, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]So no people or corpses inside the smithy or the inn?  Warren will return the party if so, to report.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2009)

I stopped you before you inspected either. Just the description of the town from ground level.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 4, 2009)

Siobhan keeps her eyes on the woods around them as they approach the town. So far there had been no scouts from the town to challenge them, an ill omen in her mind. She looks towards the graveyard, wondering how many bodies will be added to it once the townsfolk begin to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2009)

As Warren moves in closer to the inn, he can see cloth that the wooden shutters that once acted as movable covers for the windows have broken off. The doors appear to have been barricaded shut and then crashed down by whatever force saw fit to attack this town. Both the windows and the debris provide no obstacle for the halfling and he is able to advnance into the main room. The scent of death looms from the buildings walls.

Upon entering, he finds a surprise waiting for him. There are numerous bodies laid out in all manner across the room - every one of them goblin or hobgoblin in nature. They look like they were each shredded to bits by a large bear or wolf. To make matters more disturbing, many of the corpses have bled out, staining the floor a deep red color. The colors mix with the rich purple heartwood that makes up every other panel on the innroom floor. 

The kitchen is largely in ruins, very little is left of the tools and supplies that once stocked this place - obviously a very meager stash given the structure. Tables are upturned or shattered, and the chairs have largely used to secure the windows and doors of the building.

Warren finds that the building is only one story tall with only four rooms on the first floor - the main room/kitchen, the bedroom, and two guest bedrooms. A supply closet, still locked tight, is also visible in the corner of the kitchen. Warren is able to get past the lock after some work (a surprising amount of work given the towns likely assets). Inside, only a single broom sits in a 4 foot square closet with freshly whitewashed walls.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 4, 2009)

Warren is surprised to find the goblinoid corpses, and steels himself, though he's gotten used to some amount of gruesomeness.  He finishes checking out the inn, and decides before leaving to take whatever valuables he can find on the corpses, if they even still have coin pouches or the like.  Once that's done, he leaves the inn to check out the smithy before reporting back to the group.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2009)

Warren finds 8 potions of cure light wounds, 2 vials of an ink-like liquid - the same as the substance acquired from the goblin worg riders. While most of their armor is shredded and their spears and arrows shattered, their swords are still in servicable condition. There are six blades in all, two longswords and four shortswords. A handful of clay cups and plates are also in respectable condition, but not likely to be worth much attention. It looks like any coins have been stripped off the bodies, as well as any of their supplies of food and water - if they were carrying any to begin with.

The smithy and stables is mostly open to the air. Signs point to the place being used recently, and remnants of a coal-based fire at the forge are visible, as well as lime and coke. The building has a respectable furnace and enough shelter to handle two horses, but not much else. A full collection of masterwork blacksmiths tools are arrayed around the room, as well as the heavy anvil and a well that provides access to cold water. A stockpile of copper nuggets in a bin below the tools is full, 50 lbs. in all, as well as two other bins - both empty.

The building itself is in good condition, and appears not to have earned much attention from the attackers.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 6, 2009)

Warren stows the potions and other vials, and returns to the group, still keeping watch for any lingering dangers as he goes.  Warren reports on what he found, but mentions that he doesn't think it's worth taking the swords, tools, and nuggets with them, unless someone else thinks they're valuable enough.  He's not sure if the weapons were magical or not, but doubts it.

The halfling takes out the potions and vials, handing out a potion to each member of the party, handing out an extra to Avril for Mandla's sake and an extra to Tyrla just in case she winds up stuck in melee again later.  He keeps one of the potions for himself, and inquires as to whether or not anyone else wants the black poison vials.  He mentions that he still has some of that poison that he looted off of the worg-riders some time ago.

He finishes with *"Looks like this town is a lost cause.  If not for the smoke and the ongoing fires, there might be enough shelter there to make camp, but it's not worth it.  Best we move on.  Maybe follow whatever signs there are of the raiders that burned down the place.  Judging from the gobbo corpses I found in the inn, the villagers might've had a shapeshifting druid like Avril, maybe even stronger, or just a good monster-summoner.  If I had to guess as to what happened, the villagers tried to fight back when attacked, but were eventually beaten and dragged off as slaves......or meat for some more bloody dragons or other beasts."*


----------



## Pinotage (May 6, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril breathed a sigh of relief when Warren returned unharmed. "Strange," she said, "Unless this town had more defenses than the horde expected, it might mean that there are other forces at work. If whatever killed those hobgoblins survived, it might still be around. It could be a useful ally. Or perhaps it has taken the villagers elsewhere to safety." She peered at the village. "Did you see any tracks leading out of the village? Something that may give us some indication as to what came in and what went out? Either way, I think we should all take a look. If there's something there to help us, we should spend another half an hour looking around."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 6, 2009)

Siobhan relaxes upon hearing the report, slipping her long bow onto her back. She listens intently as Warren describes the situation at the town. "It is unfortunate that we arrived too late to be of assistance to the attack, but it sounds like there must have been some survivors. Let us perform a thorough search of the town. Perhaps we can find some evidence of who fought here and where they went."

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Siobhan will start with the Inn, examining the bodies with her heal skill +15 and try to determine how long the goblins have been dead. She'll use detect magic and try to find lingering auras from a summoning spell or anything magical in the structure.
If she finds nothing of interest she'll head to the smithy and scan it for any clues.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 6, 2009)

The group travels into the town and finds much of what Warren had described to be accurate. The buildings are in severe disrepair, and there's not much salvage to be had. This town was clearly a very poor one, and was largely self-sufficient. They seem to have been fully dedicated to their own agriculture and small lumber industry.

Inside the inn, the gruesome dismembered corpses of the hobgoblins and goblins litter the floor, their blood covering the once respectable floors. The floor is littered with debris from the remnants of the interior tools and furniture, as well as the hobgoblins equipment.

*Siobhan:*
[sblock]The hobgoblins and goblins here have been dead for only a day, perhaps a bit more. They were killed by something fairly strong, there are broken bones all over their bodies. [/sblock]

*Larian:*
[sblock]While looking at the inn's fine -yet rustic- architecture, you notice that the stones used to set the base of the building have significant water damage, and that there are signs that the building could have a cellar or a basement.[/sblock]

*Pender:*
[sblock]The smithy and stables is littered with silver dust, in addition to signs of steelwork. The two bins that are emptied out appear to have flecks of silver in one compartment and iron in the other, but it looks like it's been used up. You also recognize that they have the tools here necessary to handle more than just repairs and crafts related to farm implements, they also have the tools necessary to make various weapons, though not armors.[/sblock]

*Avril:*
[sblock]The idea of a druid doing this doesn't seem quite right. The attacks seem to be raw and animalistic. While a druid could do it, there are signs that something else was at work. The wounds are more wolf-like than dog-like or bear-like.[/sblock]

*Tyrla:*
[sblock]Now that you are closer to town, your ability to see the unseen picks up on faint invisible strands floating in the wind. Whisps of this colorless thread are found all over the place, sometimes floating - suspended in the air. Other threads seem to lay across the furniture, buildings, and even nearby plantlife.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 6, 2009)

Looking over the bodies, Siobhan makes notes of certain injuries. After some time has passed she reports her findings to the others. "These goblins have been dead for a day at the most. Rigor mortis has barely begun to set in. Many of their bones are broken, coupled with the shredded flesh, indicate a large and powerful beast. Are there any other signs of the creature?" She looks to rest of their group to see what else they had found.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

Pender will return from the smithy and listen to Siobhan's tales, relating the following 

*"The smithy is not what I would expect from such a small villiage, there was more than just farming implements being made here. They were making weapons here, they must have known about some sort of attack."* the human says.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 7, 2009)

Tyrla had taken to simply floating a foot or so off the ground instead of walking.  As they searched the town, she seemed continually distracted, as if looking at something no one else could see- from time to time, she even waved her hand through the air, as if trying to catch something...

OOC: [sblock=GM] Are these "threads" physically tangible?  Are they anything she has ever seen before?  Do they have any aura to her at-will Detect Magic? [/sblock]  

Also, added to CLW potions from Warren, listed separately from her others.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 7, 2009)

*Tyrla:*
[sblock]The strands seem to be physically tangible in that the winds seem to push them around, and you can grab ahold of them, but they also seem unusually weak. They rip and break very easily... but they seem much stronger if they are twisted together (like a rope). You do not recognize them, and they do detect as magical with a faint and unusual aura of illusion.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 7, 2009)

"There is something strange here," Tyrla finally stated.  "There are wisplike threads all around this area- invisible gossamer tendrils that drift on the wind, but have the aura of illusion to them.  I've never seen anything like them...  Perhaps some magic of concealment, or the residue from such a spell.  Maybe the townsfolk were hidden, or whatever slaughtered the fallen was cloaked somehow..."  She waved one hand through the air, with careful grace, then extended the hand as if it held something.

OOC: Catch one of the threads, in case the others want a sample.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 7, 2009)

What Tyrla presents the group with is completely invisible, and is even lighter and less noticable than a strand of spiderweb.


----------



## Redclaw (May 7, 2009)

This is quite the fascinating village, Larian muses.  I am most interested in those lines you have discovered, Tyrla, although I fear I have never seen anything like them and don't understand their significance.  The inn, on the other hand, has proven no mystery to me.  I am quite sure that there is something beneath the ground floor, perhaps a good place for the population of the village to be hiding?


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

*"Hmmm, I never liked magicks"* Pender says, then looking at his magic-wielding allies, *"Well, not you guys, other magic-users"* he says trying to back-peddle. 

Changing the subject, *"Larian, were you able to see a hidden door or latch or other activating device?"* Pender asks.


----------



## Redclaw (May 8, 2009)

Larian shakes his head.  I saw no sign of the entrance, I just recognized that the foundation appears to hold some hidden basement.  Perhaps Warren would have more luck searching for the door.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 8, 2009)

Warren grumbles, wanting to just get out of the burning thorp.  He walks back to the inn and does a more thorough search of the walls, floors, and such, prodding at various places, yanking on anything that might be a secret switch or whatever, etc.

_OOC: Take 20 on Search, for a 33._


----------



## Pinotage (May 8, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"I don't really understand this," Avril remarked. "It seems like the creatures were killed by something rather unusual. I do not think that is it one of druidic inclination. My guess would be that perhaps it was something more animal-like - perhaps a were-creature of some sort." She shrugged her small shoulders. "It would be useful to know what happened here - every incident in the Vale might give us some clue to the horde and it's nature, but at the same time we need to get to the Thornwaste to see if we can confront the Ghostlord."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* I'm away for the weekend until Monday.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 8, 2009)

Upon a more thorough inspect, Warren finds that the newly whitewashed broom closet paints over an intrance to a hidden crawlspace. Using a sharp edge, it's not too difficult to peel back the block and move it out of the way revealing a very small tunnel, only 3 feet to a side, that leads back to a small ladder going down.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

Warren manages to find the secret door after some close inspection, and uses his magic shortsword to help lever the door open.  He carefully checks out the tunnel, then reports back to the others in whispers about what he found.  He adds *"I'll take a closer look down there.  Wait here unless ya hear something bad or if I don't come back in a few minutes."*  The halfling sneaks over to the ladder and climbs down to check it out.
[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Move Silently again for a 28.  Take 10 on Climb checks to go down for a 20.

Listen and Spot checks for noticing anything down there or along the way are 20 and 16.
1d20+11=20, 1d20+12=16 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2009)

Pender waits anxiously at the top of the ladder, straining to hear anything as the halfling descends down the ladder, but his helmet blocks most of the sounds from him.

[sblock=OOC]
Listen (1d20=4) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 9, 2009)

Warren descends the ladder in the tunnel without a problem, but on the other side he can't see anything in the darkness below. He stops before his last step as he hears and feels the water as it touches the bottom of his boot.

To be clear, you've descended into a completely unlit underground room and there's water on the floor, but you can't see anything without a light source.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

Warren climbs back up and returns to the group for a moment, saying *"Torch,"* and holding out a hand.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 9, 2009)

Without a word, Tyrla reached into her Haversack and drew forth a nearly forgotten wooden rod, tipped with b right metal.  She slapped it once against the wall, and as soon as it began to glow she handed it over to Warren.

OOC: One sunrod- I'm not sure we have any simple torches, and Tyrla isn't likely to use it herself


----------



## Creamsteak (May 9, 2009)

Warren descends back down the ladder and finds himself confronted with what looks largely like an ordinary cellar with various different casks, boxes, crates, and various other containers. Two things of note are clearly visible. The first, that the cellar has been flooded with approximately a foot of water. Second, that there is that the man-made cellar appears to be attached to a small natural cavern that goes off to the north.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 10, 2009)

Warren nods in thanks to Tyrla, returning to his scout-duty.  The halfling's disappointed to find a simple cellar hidden behind the secret door, but then notices the natural cave.  Maybe this sleepy little thorp had been secretly involved in the smuggling/drug-trade business before?  He carefully steps down into the water, then sneaks over to the natural cave and goes to explore it for a minute or two before returning to report again.  THe waist-deep water is annoying, but it's not like he hasn't slogged through nasty water several times before in Elsir Vale.

Times like this are when he wishes he had traded some earlier magical loot for one of those see-through-darkness magic items he's heard about.  The annoyingly bright stick Tyrla gave him stuck out like a sore thumb down here.  Not that a torch would've been any less conspicuous.  Warren sighs.  He twists his shadow around him in a concealing cloak, but it wasn't particularly helpful with the light source in his grip.
[sblock=ooc]Still taking 10 on Move Silently, and using Child of Shadow stance just in case for a 20% concealment miss chance against attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 10, 2009)

Warren moves eighty feet into the cavern before finding a wooden doorway lodged in the western wall. The door seems locked and barred from this side. Further down the hallway Warren notices that the water does not reach, and he finds himself moving up, towards a second doorway forty-feet ahead of the first shaped in a similar fashion but unlocked and unbarred. The second door has iron bars on it, providing a glimpse of what's behind the door, but Warren's a bit short to just look through without climbing or standing on something. Or maybe jumping a little.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 10, 2009)

Warren slips the sunrod's handle through his belt and hops up to grab the bars and take a quick look past them, before lowering himself back to the ground.  His magic boots make it even easier than ever for the already-spry halfling.  If he doesn't see anything in there, he'll open the door, but he keeps his short sword ready as he does so, just in case.
[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Jump for a 25.

Does the corridor go on further past this second door?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 10, 2009)

The corridor does continue past the second door. Warren can see what looks like a barricade has been set up ahead. Layers of wood, chairs, barrels, and sharpened fire-hardened spikes block the way. The small silvered reflections of numerous caltrops decorate the floors, and it looks like multiple crossbows have been set up and loaded nearby with silvered ammunition.

A small trail of blood leads through the mess of caltrops and past the barricade, further into the tunnel.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 10, 2009)

Warren returns to the group to report.  He adds *"It looks like someone or something made its way over the caltrops to the barricade.  The villagers might have tried escaping that way......from whatever killed the gobbos?  I dunno.  And then maybe it followed them, given the blood trail.  I want to check out the two doors in the tunnel, but I'm not sure what I'll find, and it might be dangerous.  So what d'ya thnk?  Wanna go slog through the little tunnel and back me up if somethin' nasty's past one of those doors?  I'm gonna check them out anyway, of course....."*[sblock=ooc]So.....the door blocks the way to the rest of the corridor, right, but is unlocked and unbarred?  Just want to be sure I have the layout of the tunnel right in my head.  Also, how big is the tunnel, is it also around 3 feet in diameter or more human-sized?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 10, 2009)

The natural cavern and cellar are of ordinary size.


----------



## Redclaw (May 10, 2009)

That seems a good idea.  I'd like to see what caused all of this damage, and if there are any survivors from the village we should do what we can to help them, Larian suggests.  Focusing on Warren, he adds, If you would like added protection I can mask you from sight.

[sblock=ooc] If Warren wants it, Larian will cast invisibility using his rod of extend, making it good for 16 minutes of exploration. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

*"Indeed, we need to see if there are any survivors, or foes, to either help or dispatch"* Pender adds, hands instinctively reflexing open and closed, anxiously awaiting the feeling of the greatsword in his palms.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 11, 2009)

So everybody goes downstairs, and can see what I've described for Warren so-far.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 11, 2009)

Warren nods his head in a 'no' to Larian's offer.  *"The glow-stick would still glow where I was, leastwise if it was still doin' its job while invisible, so I'd still stick out."*

Once the group heads down, Warren checks the first door to see if he can unlock and unbar it, then open it up and see what it was sealed up for.  If he can't get it open from here, he'll just head on over to the other door and open it up, before working to sweep the caltrops aside with his blade.
[sblock=ooc]Open Lock +16 for a 26 taking 10, if that's not enough he'll take 20 for a 36.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 11, 2009)

Warren manages to unlock the door, opening into a 5 ft. by 10 ft. room. A small worn cot, covered in thick knotted gray hair, is the only furnishing to this room. The opposite side of the door is scratched in places, and there are numerous signs that someone or something had been living here for quite a while. Scraps of food, drink, and clothing can also be found.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 11, 2009)

Looking around the room slowly, Siobhan tries to make sense of what she was seeing. Between the hair covering the bed and the scratches on the walls she would say she was in a kennel. But the cot and the clothing indicated an intelligent creature, a humanoid. "Avril... didn't you say that you thought the creature that did all the killing wasn't a druid but seemed more like a were creature? I believe we are looking at its... den. Perhaps a villager was bitten and they kept him or her here because they didn't want to harm a former friend. When the goblins came the villagers must have let it out to help. After the goblins were all dead, well, who knows what happened next."


----------



## Pinotage (May 12, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"Possibly," Avril replied as she contemplated the scene. "But I still wonder about it. And, of course, where the villagers went. I can't help wondering if we're not luring ourselves into a trap, although I hope that the fact that the destroyed creatures were part of the horde this creature may be on our side." She seemed to consider something for a moment. "Perhaps instead of searching for the creature we should call out to it, stating that we mean them no harm and come in peace?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Sorry, guys, but I'm away again Wednesday to Friday.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 15, 2009)

Warren replies *"We don't know how far down the tunnel they might be.  I'm going to check further in and see if anyone's back there." * He heads over to the other door and sweeps the caltrops aside with his torch, making way until he can get past the barricade, saying quietly as he approaches *"I ain't here to hurtcha, if you're hidin' back there.  I just came from Brindol....there ain't any gobbos left around here."* on the off-chance that anyone actually is hiding back there, just behind the barricade near the caltrops.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2009)

Warren bypasses the barricade and the next door, carefully moving past all of the debris. In the next room, he finds the first body anyone has seen in this hamlet. A man, stout and strong, looks to have had some serious injuries. Claws ripped up his chest and back, and one of his arms appears to have been broken earlier. He clutches an axe in his other hand.

Upon further inspection, Warren finds that the cavern winds outwards from here in three directions - to the north, the east, and the west. 

The cavern is the widest going off to the north, while the west path forks soon, and in the east small bronze braziers hold candels in them.

There are also other signs of travel here, ranging from animal droppings to footprints, but they don't seem to tell a very good story of what was going on here to Warren's eyes.

Assuming he brings the rest of the group forward at this point...

*Avril:*
[sblock]The droppings are from Owlbears, and are mostly trackable back to the west. The humanoid trails mostly go to the north and the east.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 18, 2009)

Siobhan kneels to examine the dead man. Seeing there is nothing she can do at this point for him she begins to check him over for clues. "We can see how this man died, rent by claws and brute strength, we must know why he died. Perhaps he was the creatures Gaoler. He died fighting, this is a good thing at least, he was not lacking in courage at the end." She picks up his axe and tests the heft of it. Looking at the path they have traveled she comes to another conclusion. "Perhaps he was manning the barricade to keep the creature out. There were signs it came through here from the outside. Perhaps after all the goblins were dead it came back for the villagers. We should choose a path, and quickly. I would say the eastern path with the braziers, a likely sign of inhabitants."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2009)

*Pender*
[sblock]The axe has a few interesting traits. First, it's a double sided axe. Second, one side has a steel edge and the other side is silver. The silvered side looks like it was made for war (battleaxe).[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 18, 2009)

Warren reports back on what he finds when briefly looking into the three tunnels.  He adds *"I'll check out the better-lit tunnel first, since there's more likely to be people over there, if any of 'em are left."*

He leaves the others to finish checking out the scene around the corpse, while he heads off quietly down the eastern split of the cave.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2009)

Warren doesn't have to go far before he finds a sturdy stone door with a barred and shuttered viewing door built into the frame. The door and surrounding cavern are decorated with symbols of some sort of religious or spiritual nature. The cavern continues off to the north from hereas well.

Upon closer inspection, the door is locked and probably barred. The trail that leeds here continues to the north, but not with nearly as much activity.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 19, 2009)

Warren reports back on the door, saying that someone should see if they recognize the symbols.  Then he goes back to it and checks out the northern continuation of the cave past there.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 19, 2009)

Intrigued by Warren's description, Tyrla made her way forward to examine the runes on the door.  For the time being, she simply floated along the passageway, her feet a few inches off the floor.  Once she reached the doorway, she examined the symbols- with both normal sight and arcane vision.

OOC: Examine the door and runes, with CL 8 Detect Magic, Knowledge- arcana +14, Knowledge- religion +4, Knowledge- the planes +5.  Using Fell flight for movement, instead of walking.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 19, 2009)

Everything along the door is dedicated to Wee Jas. It looks like it was decorated as if it was a gateway to a temple.


----------



## Pinotage (May 19, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Whatever hope they had so far of finding signs of life had been diminished by the sight of yet another torn body. Avril bent down her small frame to examine the body, frowning grimly. "Owlbears," she remarked, before looking down the various corridors. "Big, strong, creatures, but largely animalistic. I think whatever did those things upstairs was likely more than just an animal. Something with some intelligence." She stood up again, and then followed the others to the door, keeping her eyes and ears alert.

Reaching the door, she allowed Tyrla to examine it, before remarking, "Strange. I wonder what a temple of Wee Jas is doing down here. And for that matter, what the involvement in the town is with that religion. Even stranger that the entire place fled down here." She paused to think for a second. "Did we see any sign that the Horde was related to Wee Jas in any way? Just grasping at straws really. I don't quite understand what's happened here." Her mind again wandered to the Thornwaste and what they could expect there.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Pender will hold the weapon in his hands, examining the traits and adds 

*"One of these ends is silvered, meant for battle. This is odd, normally I'd expect to see silvered weapons used for ceremonies. They're usually not well balanced to wield"* the human warrior says.


----------



## Redclaw (May 20, 2009)

I seem to recall silver weapons being of special use against lycanthropes.  Since we had already mentioned that possibility, I would suspect that we will find some sort of were-creature at the end of the trail, although where the owlbears fit in, I haven't a clue.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 20, 2009)

Tyrla shook her head.  "Owlbears, were-creatures, and a temple to the goddess of dark magic- it seems as if this village is far more interesting than its simple appearance might suggest.  And it looks as if the horde was far more surprised than we were.  This door looks awfully solid- do we have any means of getting past it?  Or do we want to explore the other tunnels first and save this place for last?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 20, 2009)

Siobhan curls her lip at the sight of the religious symbols to the goddess of death and magic. She shakes her head knowing that not everyone is attracted to the virtues of honor, might, and competition that her god represents, but to worship death and necromancy? The very ideals that it represents are foriegn to her mind.

Following the others she looks down the other passageway to the north. "I say leave the door for now. I doubt our lycanthrope was interested in this room given that we don't see many scratches on the door or signs of someone battering it down. I don't know anything about owlbears, but I don't think they were intelligent enough to try and get in here.

Knock on the door, if anyone is alive inside they will answer, if there is no one then we have the leisure of coming back here once we have ensured the area is clear."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 27, 2009)

After knocking on the door, there is in fact no reply from the other side. To continue from there I've assumed you head down the northern passage from here.

To the north, the group finds an open cavern, roughly 30 feet wide on each side. A pool of murky green-tinted water fills the eastern and western sides of the room. As the group approaches, they can see that the water bubbles and fumes constantly, the smell of sulfuric acid in the air.

In the distance, what sounds like rabid animals fighting echoes down the halls, but before there's time to take notice of what's happening far away - something much closer charges across the cavern. Two wolf-men, both licking their open wounds and battered bodies stand at the opposite edge of the cavern.

They take notice of the group at approximately the same time the group notices them in the shadows of the cavern.

*Tyrla, Avril, Warren, Larian:* Both of these creatures have multiple open wounds and cuts, but they appear to be healing quickly. Very quickly.

*Tyrla, Avril, Larian, Siobhan:* These creatures are the victims of lycanthropy, with all that entails. These particular creatures are fast, strong, and fairly resiliant. They regenerate from all damage not inflicted with silver weapons, fire, or acid. They take subdual damage from all other sources.

*Initiatives*
Warren 27
Avril 21
Pender 20
Larian 20
Tyrla 19
Siobhan 19
Werewolves 18

(That's some high dice on all sides...)






For some reason the new version of openoffice changed some of the behavior and it didn't copy everything exactly how I had it. Regardless, you can choose to start in any square in the 11,12,13 rows that's light gray (regular terrain). The dark gray is the cavern walls. The greenish color represents the pooled up acid.

If you start your turn in a square adjacent to the acid, you must make a fortitude save (DC 14) or be nauseated. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention. The only action such a character can take is a single move action per turn.

If you end up in the acid somehow, it's 3d6 damage (reflex DC 14 for half). It's not particularly deep so it only counts as difficult terrain.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 27, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, AC 26, HP 47, Assassin's Stance*

Warren, trying to scout ahead, notices the hairy beasts up ahead and quietly curses in Dwarven (since Halfling isn't so good for curses)!

He says *"We got trouble!"* in Common and rushes forward, shifting his stance as he gets close to one of the monstrocities, skidding to a halt, and waving his short sword around in a brief, elaborate pattern reminiscent of wind from a forge's bellows, as flames trail along his blade, ending with a jab that sends a miniature white-hot fireball roaring towards the closest beast....  Which strikes the hairy beast in the face and reduces a human-fist-sized chunk of its face to ashes!!!

As he moves in, Warren calls out to the others *"Hang back until I fry these hairy mutts!  And by that, I mean blow 'em up!"*

[sblock=OOC]Moving 30 feet from F-11 to G-5, going around the acid pool.  Change to Assassin's Stance as a swift action, then initiate Fanning the Flames, targeting the werewolf at G-3.  Sneak attack and Discipline Focus for a total of 6d6+4d6+3 fire damage, as a ranged touch attack against the flat-footed werewolf, rolling.....

1d20+13=33, 6d6+4d6+3=27 
Hooooleeeey sheeeeeit.....natural 20 for 27 damage.  Rolling to confirm.....
1d20+13=33, 6d6+3=19 
WTF......natural 20 to confirm, for 19 extra fire damage on the crit.  Total of 46 fire damage.  First good luck I've had with InvisibleCastle this month....you should see the streak of pathetic rolls I've gotten in CrazyMonkey's, Pneumatik's, and Tiali's games....

For descriptive purposes, given the rolls and the damage, I'm assuming the werewolf dies.....it's just a guess.....    [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

Pender will follow the advice of the halfling, this time, and allow him to attempt his melee attacks unfettered by the presence of allies.

The human warrior draws his bow in the blink of an eye, and despite its lack of recent use, Pender fires off two shots in rapid succession. With a resounding *_Twang_* the arrows fly towards their target at the back of the room.

[sblock=OOC]
*Start in E11
Free: Draw Bow
Standard: Fire Bow at W (D1)
Ranged Attack; Pierce Damage (1d20+10=24, 1d8+4=5)  Hits AC 24 for 5 damage & 
Ranged Attack 2; Pierce damage (1d20+5=18, 1d8+4=7) Hits AC 18 for 7 damage

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 25, Touch 13, Flat-footed 23 
HP 67/67
Fort +11 Ref +7 Will +5
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 28, 2009)

Tyrla eyed the creatures with distaste- even if they had slain agents of the horde, she knew these beasts were evil and unnatural.  There could be no alliance with such creatures.  "Don't let them bite you, lest you fall victim to their curse," she warned.  Then she hurled a bolt of arcane energy at the nearest were-beast...

OOC: Staying near the back (G 13); eldritch blast at nearest creature, +10 touch for 5d6 damage.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 28, 2009)

Moving to one side out of the line of fire, Siobhan pulls the bow from her back along with an arrow. Sighting down the shaft she pulls and releases. The arrow glows with a bright golden light as it arcs across the dark cavern. She whispers a prayer to Kord to guide her shot.



OOC: 
[SBLOCK]
Starting at D11
Invis castle must like us all today, got a 20 as well. If a 16 to hit confirms, the total damage is 38 points (7 of it is holy damage if they are evil). If it doesn't confirm the damage is only 16. 

Siobhan ranged attack and damage (1d20+7=27, 1d8+5=9, 2d6=7)
Siobhan crit confirm (1d20+7=16, 1d8+5=11)
Siobhan forgot third damage roll (1d8+5=11)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pinotage (May 28, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

They find those that Avril believes are responsible. Wolf-creature or were-creatures. Also known as werewolves. She heeds Warren's call, leaving the powerful halfling to deal with the wolves on his own, while she keeps Mandla beside her to defend her. She then calls forth the destructive fire from nature, pulling a ball of flame into her hands. "Surrender!" she calls to the wolves. "Or you will all die at our hand!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril commands Mandla to defend her, and the casts Produce Flame, sharing it with Mandla.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 
Produce Flame (8 minutes, 0 Used)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (May 29, 2009)

Seeing Warren taking care of business, and the others springing into action around him, Larian remains at the back of the party, preparing to use one of his fiery spells should the beast break into the open.
[sblock=ooc] Hanging out at F12
Ready Action to use Scorching Ray against any werewolf that moves to where I have a clear shot at it.  Two rays at +7 (+8 within 30') for  4d6 (+1 within 30') fire damage each.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 29, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Warren 27
Avril 21
Pender 20
Larian 20
Tyrla 19
Siobhan 19
Larian (before wolves)
Werewolves 18

Warren moves quickly up and releases a powerful flaming assault against the creature doing a great deal of damage and severely singing its flesh. After the blast, the creature is horribly mutilated and for a second seems to look like it's stopped in it's tracks, but beyond the charred fur and singed flesh and open wounds it howls back in a rage at the halfling - still standing and quite angry.

Avril begins to conjure an offensive fire spell, sharing it with Mandla.

Pender draws the bow and fires it into the distance after the rear werewolf, his first arrow connecting with the creatures flesh, but the second missing by a fair bit.

Larian readies his fiery bolts for the werewolves next move.

Tyrla fires a blast over Warren's head, connecting with the powerful creature dealing 14 points of damage. The creature still stands though, even with it's previous wounds and those incurred by Warren.

Siobhan fires her bow into the more distant opponent, also landing a blow for 16 points of damage, the white light of the arrow sparking as it hits its mark.

The werewolf nearest Warren steps closer, apparently unnaffected by the noxious fumes and the barrage unleashed against him. He scores two hits against the halfling, a claw and a bite. They deal 17 and 12 damage.

Larian's readied action triggers against the charging wolf, and he blasts both rays into the wolf that approached. They deal 19 and 14 damage respectively, heavily damaging the wolf.

The more distant monster charges Pender striking hard with his claw and dealing 16 points of damage even through the fighter's armor. It cackles with delight.

Larian's readied action triggers, and he blasts both rays into the wolf that approached. They deal 19 and 14 damage respectively, heavily damaging the wolf.

(I used red to mark the werewolves differently from Warren. The one by Warren looks terrible, about to drop, though it regenerated slightly from it's earlier wounds now. The other werewolf regenerated from pender's arrow and part of Siobhan's arrow, but still has its initially taken damage and the full damage from Larian's scorching ray.)


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/47, AC 26, Assassin's Stance*

Warren blinks.  *"Yer STILL ALIVE!?!"* he mutters in surprise, as the werewolf, face horribly burnt, rips into the shocked halfling before he recovers.  Then Warren snarls *"Well ya AIN'T ANYMORE!", *sweeping his blade upward once to bring shadows swirling about him, and he disappears as the shadows disperse.

A moment later, his blade pierces the werewolf's belly, and a red-hot sigil burns across the werewolf's chest, exploding in a fireball as Warren, still invisible, rushes over to the other werewolf, reappearring just behind it, flanking with Pender.  *"Let's finish this one!"*

[sblock=ooc]Initiate Cloak of Deception, then Death Mark for an invisible sneak attack with Discipline Focus.  Then taking a move action to get behind the other werewolf, flanking with Pender.

1d20+13+2=29, 1d4+6=10, 4d6=16, 6d6+3=24 
29 to hit flat-footed AC.  26 piercing damage and 24 fire damage.  Reflex DC 16 halves the fire damage.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

Pender smiles as the werewolf enters melee with him, although he grimaces at the terrible slash from the foe.

*"You've made a big mistake coming next to me big guy"* Pender says, drawing the greatsword with a flourish and swinging it quickly in a defensive swat to try and turn the attention of the wolf to the large weapon, and then follows it up with a viscious downward slash across the midsection of the beast.

[sblock=OOC]
*Start in E11
Free: Drop Bow, Draw greatsword
Standard: Attack at W (E10)
Atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+18=21, 2d6+10=14, 1d20+13=28, 2d6+10=18) Includes +2 for flank. Hits AC 21 for 14 damage on attack 1, attack 2 hits AC 28 for 18 damage. No Power attack was used.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 25, Touch 13, Flat-footed 23 
HP 51/67
Fort +11 Ref +7 Will +5
Speed 20 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (May 31, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*


The werewolves closed fast, but the many weeks of battle had hardened this group of warriors and spellcasters so they appeared prepared for most. Warren was devastating, and Avril could only smile as she reminded herself about the halfling's prowess of months back and what he was like now. Larian, too, one of her erstwhile companions was also strong and powerful in his magic these days.

Taking a step past the werewolf, she hurled balls of flame at the beast, even as Mandla tore into the creature with his powerful flaming bite. Fur burned as the two companions aided Pender in bringing down this creature. Part of her wanted to save it, if only so they could get information on what had transpired in the village above.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril takes a 5 ft. step to G10 and hurls two balls of flame at the werewolf. Avril Ranged Touch: +4/-1 (including penalty for ranged attack into melee). Damage: 1d6+5/1d6+5. Avril commands Mandla to attack the same werewolf. Mandla Bite Attack: +10. Damage: 1d6+6+1d6+5. Mandla moves to F10 with a 5 ft. step.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 
Produce Flame (5.9 minutes, 2 Used; 6.9 minutes, 1 Used)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 31, 2009)

Tyrla smiled grimly as she watched the two werewolves face the devastating attacks from her companions- it looked like her allies were doing far better than the horde's agents.  Still, it wouldn't do to get overconfident.  With her allies well in control of the main combat, Tyrla turned to watch the passage behind them.

OOC: Keeping watch on the hall behind us, to prevent any unpleasant surprises...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 1, 2009)

Drawing another pair of arrows from her quiver, Siobhan targets the werewolf attacking Pender. She does her best to keep an eye on the others during the chaotic battle in case one of her companions becomes seriously wounded. 

OOC:Siobhan arrows (1d20+7=19, 1d20+2=15, 1d8+5=7, 1d8+5=13, 2d6=5, 2d6=7)
To hit 19, Dmg: 12, second arrow to hit 15, Dmg: 20


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 2, 2009)

Larian watches in surprise as the werewolves continue to fight.  With a frustrated grimace, he uses his standard attack and fires globes of pure blue light into the nearest lycanthrope.
[sblock=ooc] Magic Missile vs. nearest W, 4 missiles.[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]
Spells Prepared 
0- _Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1st- _Feather Fall, Protection from Evil, Color Spray, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile_n (Trans.)
2nd- _See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength_ (Trans.)
3rd- _Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fly, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans), _Fireball_ (Rary's from yesterday)
4th- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Dimension Door, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_(Trans.)
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--16 hours from breaking camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
Dispelling Chord--5 knots[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Warren 27
Avril 21
Pender 20
Larian 20
Tyrla 19
Siobhan 19
Larian (before wolves)
Werewolves 18

Warren drops the wolfman nearest him and moves into flanking with Pender. The werewolf is killed outright (past the point of being able to regenerate).

Avril blasts at the wolf and misses both times, but Mandla is able to score a hit for maximum damage (23) against his target.

Pender drops his bow and draws his blade quickly striking two good blows totaling 32 points of damage.

Tyrla carefully watches the shadows for other threats, she can hear the growls of more creatures from further to the north.

One of Siobhan's arrows hit, dealing 12 points of damage, the creature barely standing through the additional wounds.

Larian then strikes four more times into the werewolf battering him into submission. After it's said and done the creature is unconcious (and luckily, down enough not to regenerate to conciousness on its turn).

However, the creatures wounds are quickly closing.

Everyone gets 325 xp for the encounter.

(Out of combat, somewhat, but the creature will get back up next round if nothing is done to it.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2009)

These two creatures have the tattered remains of clothing on their backs, and there are signs that they were injured by another feral creature. It seems that they were licking their wounds here when you surprised them.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 3, 2009)

"Well done," Tyrla said with a grim smile.  "There is something still out there- or several somethings, perhaps whatever injured these creatures.  Avril, perhaps another handful of that fire would serve to finish this one- or we could just roll it into the acid.  Then we can see what else is growling up ahead..."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2009)

Warren replies *"No need.  Keep an eye out for whatever you heard,"* as he twirls his short sword once, causing flames to stir around the blade, then he executes the fallen werewolf with a plunge of his flaming blade into its neck.

Following that, Warren practices the techniques he just used, readying himself for the possibility of more monster-slaying.

[sblock=ooc]Swift action Burning Blade maneuver, then a coup de grace for 2d4+4d6+10 piercing damage with sneak attack, and 1d6+12 fire damage, due to the critical hit (the bonus dice don't get multiplied).  Fortitude save against instant death for the werewolf.

After that, Warren spends the next few rounds recovering maneuvers.  Death Mark first, then Fan the Flames, then Burning Blade, then Cloak of Deception, so 4 rounds.  If monsters attack us before he finishes, then, well, he'll probably stop recovering maneuvers and jump in to fight. ^_^;[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2009)

Warren finishes off the other werewolf and while the group takes a short rest they can hear the howls and cries of tooth and nail meeting against blade and flesh in the distance.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2009)

*"To Arms! Perhaps we can find out the cause of this massacre"* Pender says, trying to determine where the sounds are coming from.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2009)

The sound seems to come from both the north and west passages.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 4, 2009)

"Perhaps those two passages connect," Tyrla ventured.  "We may as well keep heading north, but cautiously- who knows what is down here..."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2009)

Warren nods.  *"Right, let's go see what's happening,"* he says, moving forward along the north tunnel.  He brings the shadows around him again in a slightly concealing cloak as he goes.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Move Silently and Hide as he goes, in the Child of Shadow stance.  Total of 28 each on those checks.  My Listen and Spot modifiers are +11 and +12.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Pender nods and hefts his large blade onto his shoulder, trudging behind the halfling, allowing him to take the point.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 4, 2009)

Siobhan keeps her bow at the ready as she falls in behind the others. She steps over near Warren before he disappears into the shadows and asks, "The claws of the beasts caused some harm, do you wish the blessing of Kord to restore your injuries before we battle again?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 4, 2009)

As the group moves forward they enter into an open room leading in four directions. The passageway you came through leads back to the south and east, while two passages (one more northern and one more southern) go off to teh west. A final passage goes off to the north and east.

In the center of the room, an emptied backpack sits on a small wooden bench to the south of a small fire pit. Soot covers a ring of rocks in the center, a few of them scattered from their places.

The echoes of fighting continue, coming from the north-west.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2009)

Warren replies *"Yeah, that'd help....."*

After the group reaches the room with the empty backpack, Warren heads along the western passage at the northern end of the room, still hoping to sneak up on whatever's fighting, see if it's anything the group should intervene on.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure which kind of healing you were intending to do. Were you going to use touch of healing, or something else?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 8, 2009)

Siobhan leans over and touches Warren on the head. His wounds begin to knit quickly. Seeing that he is still in need of additional healing, she triggers her wand of lesser vigor to restore some more of the damage.

OOC: Using touch of healing to get him up to 23 (1/2 total) then using lesser vigor to give him another 11 hit points over the next minute. sorry for the delay, busy weekend.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 9, 2009)

As Warren creeps forward, he sees the source of the fighting. Right around the corner a wolf-like man is waiting nearby, seemingly trying to recover. Eight more of the creatures are spread out all over the room, some still bleeding or beaten unconcious, while most are are fully recovered and ready to attack.

A heavy wooden door leads out of this chamber to the west, and standing in front of it a massive lupine creature obstructs the path, this one with gray-beige fur and a scar covering his eye. This monster stands nearly a chest higher than the other creatures in front of it, and looks far more fierce.

Before Warren can sneak up to kill one of the monsters, he sees two of the werewolf creatures charge with tooth and claw towards the larger monster - hell bent on trying to rip it to shreds. --- It looks like the pack is trying to kill the big one.

V's are being used for the werewolves, B for the Big Wolf, W for Warren. The party isn't on the map right now, and this is for actions during the surprise round. The two V's nearest the B acted just before the surprise round, but are completely unaware of Warren (actually, nobody noticed him yet at all). The red V's represent severely injured worgen, currently unconcious (but they will quickly regenerate). Warren can act during the surprise round now, followed by everyone in order of initiative.

*Initiatives*
Pender 24
Big Wolf 20
Larian 17
Siobhan 16
Warren 15
Tyrla 15
Werewolves 15
Avril 8

I've attached the map, the caverns lead off somewhere to the west and south as well as the door in the northern part of the cavern and the entrance Warren used.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren.......although not normally one to pass up an opportunity.......decides that this may not be the best fight to get himself into, from a tactical standpoint.  The wolf-men he can see more or less equal or outnumber his party, and the last two, despite their wounds, were a handful for him and Pender.  A whole pack of them might just maul us before we could wear them down, and they seem to be fast healers......

So Warren quietly backs away and heads back to the group, slinking silently down the passageway and whispering to the rest of the group *"Wolf-men, a bunch of them.  Like, at least half a dozen I think, attacking some bigger wolf-man or whatever.  They seem to be regrouping and healing up between assaults.  I don't think we can take them all.  And it did look like the gobbos were killed by savage beasts, so maybe.....these freaks aren't allies of the Red Hand?"*

After a moment's hesitation, he adds *"Much as I'd like to eviscerate and burn a few more to see whatever's so important and valuable that they're tryin' so hard to reach it.....and uh, I dunno, make sure they don't go summare else to eat townsfolk, I guess?  Whatever it is they were in that village for?  And I still don't understand why they got a cave down here, but......  Well anyway, it's prob'ly best we just move on and look for the next buncha gobbos or whatever."*

[sblock=ooc]Warren just moves back to the group, at half speed to avoid penalties to his Hide and Move Silently checks, then repotrs.

I suppose we'd have _some _chance against them, if Warren zapped one and drew them into the corridor where our warriors could face them one-on-one for a while as others shot them and our warriors occasionally switched places.....but it would probably be a losing fight, in mine and Warren's estimation.  I dunno how tough those critters are, but the two we faced already seemed fairly tough and dangerous.  If Warren the alpha-strike vanguard can't take a somewhat-injured one down in a single round of awesome sneak attack crits, and without being more than halfway dead afterward, I don't like our chances against half a dozen or so wolfmen.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 9, 2009)

Warren makes his way back to the group successfully, the fighting still continuing in the other chamber.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

*"We can't let these creatures be allowed to run loose onto the area. Even if they aren't allied with the hobbos, they would still terrorize every one. I think Larian mentioned that silver was useful against them and we found this axe" * Pender says, reaching back and pulling out the double axe they found earlier. Prepared to focus on the weapon.

[sblock=OOC]
Pender will need a full-round action to switch focus from greatsword to axe, but he wouldn't want these creatures running loose around the region. I think we could take'em. If I get a full-round action now, Pender will do it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 10, 2009)

"More likely the one larger wolf-creature wreaked havoc on the creatures of the horde, and these lesser werebeasts are either agents of the horde or free-roaming evildoers.  Perhaps the single beast fights to protect the missing townsfolk- even if it does not, it might be an ally."  Tyrla paused for a moment, considering.  "If we can get their attention, and set up a choke point, we ought to be able to hold them long enough for Larian, Avril, and I to roast them with magic.  I think it would be worth it..."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 10, 2009)

"I do not think we should back down from this challenge. Let's try to hold them at the chokepoint. I will stand with you and keep you from falling in battle."

Siobhan moves to follow behind Pender and Warren.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree, and finding a way to mass them together will make excellent use of my fireballs, Larian adds his piece to the discussion.  I will also do my best to provide some protection to the group.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 10, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril frowned when she heard Warren's words, and then, while considering her own opinions on the matter, listened to the discourse offered by her allies. "I think it's strange that there are so many of them. This many werewolves - this many with lycanthropy. It makes me wonder..." Suddenly coming in with an idea, she offered it to her allies. "You know what I think? I think these werewolves *ARE* the townsfolk. I think perhaps the leader was the original werewolf and gradually it;s been turning the village into werewolves. It would make sense given the killing of the goblins and hobgoblins and the disappearance of the townsfolk. Perhaps it's worth considering that if I am correct, these creatures might make powerful allies against the horde." She looked at her friends expectantly.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Produce Flame

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

*"Do you think you could speak to them Avril? Are they similar to the wolves of the forests?"* Pender asks hopefully.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 10, 2009)

*Tyrla, Avril:*
[sblock]Depending on how these creatures came to be afflicted and the amount of time that has passed, they may or may not be feral. If they are feral, they would likely respond like a wolf or other animal.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2009)

Warren replies doubtfully *"I don't know how well they'd take our killing of two wolfmen a minute ago.  And I still don't think it's a good idea to fight them right now.  I don't think they pose much threat to Brindol or the like right now, they seem rather preoccupied."*

He adds after a moment, *"And I don't think they're part of the gobbos'......alliance, for lack of a better word.  Seems more likely that they mauled a hobgob patrol and then got busy with whatever the heck they're doin' now.  So my vote is still 'go away and get back to fighting the folks tryin' to invade Brindol.  I thought we were goin' to deal with that wraith-guy one way or another?"*


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 19, 2009)

More discussion? Does someone need to take action? Right now, nobody is looking your groups way, but there's a chance any of the wolves or potentially the owlbears mentioned before might wander this way at any time. Or whatever else is down here...

There's also the sealed stone door that was passed up a bit ago, a couple unexplored passages, and you could always leave.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 22, 2009)

OOC: When the werewolves died, do they turn back into anything? Humans or goblins or something? Either way, my vote is to try and take them out. An outbreak of lycanthropy wouldn't be very good for anyone else living around here and we're all still full of spells/hp's.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 22, 2009)

OOC: Larian agrees.  He knows lycanthropy is a magical curse, and not something to be allowed to spread if it can be helped.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Pender also wants to take them out.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Tyrla didn't sound fully convinced- but she could see that something had to be done.  "If we're going to hit them, let's form up at a choke point and get to it.  Otherwise lets get out of here..."

OOC: Either way, lets do something.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 23, 2009)

Warren grumbles "You people and your messed-up priorities are goin' t'be the death of me.....  But just figure out what the heck youre' goin' t'do and let's do it."  The grumpy halfling realist gets ready to head in first if the group's actually going to make a suicide run against the whole bloody pack of wolfmen.

[sblock=ooc]If the group does go to attack the lycanthropes, Warren will head in first, taking 10 on Hide and Move Silently while using Child of Shadows just in case.  Once he gets close enough to reach the wolfmen in one move, he'll switch to Assassin's Stance, take a move-action approach, and initiate either Death Mark (if there are a couple of enemies close together for him to catch in the blast) or Fan the Flames if he can only see one enemy near enough, in which case with Fan the Flames he'll only move to within 20 feet of a lycanthrope to zap it with the ray.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: Siobhan will stand behind Pender and Warren to help heal them while they stand in the choke point to fend off the werewolves.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 25, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril shook her head. "I agree with Warren and Siobhan, really," she started with a frown. "We can't let lycanthropy thrive, and at the same time we've got better things to do than sort out these issues unrelated to the larger threat. But, if there is a chance, however slim, that these creatures are sentient enough to be allies - they destroyed an entire goblin hoard after all - then we need to take it. I suggest we talk to them first - if that fails, we can always subdue or kill the leader and try and get the others on our side. If we can prove to the pack mentality that likely exists that we're stronger, they may bow to our whims. It's worth a try. I'd suggest, though, that we all prepare before we go in there." Having said that, Avril casts a few longer lasting spells on herself and Mandla.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril casts Extended Barkskin on herself and Mandla, using her metamagic rod, and then casts Air Walk on herself and Mandla as well.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 
Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Air Walk (Avril, Mandla, 80 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (2 Used)
Produce Flame
Barkskin
Air Walk

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 29, 2009)

After the group casts a few spells, they approach the room again.

This is how things stand during the surprise round.

After the surprise round, I'll roll for initiative again. Everyone gets to act during the surprise round.







Everyone would be entering from the farthest right grey square.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 29, 2009)

Knowing that he will be able to draw the lycanthropes' attention, Larian throws a glowing seed of fire across the room, watching as it detonates into a spherical infernom.  The grim satisfaction he feels does just enough to overcome the smell of singed flesh and fur.
[sblock=ooc] Fireball at M/N 3/4.  That should catch 6 of the Vs, but not the B, if I'm calculating correctly.  10d6 fire damage, Reflex DC 19 for half. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 29, 2009)

10d6=28 fire damage
1d20+12=32, 1d20+12=22, 1d20+12=13, 1d20+12=23, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+12=31

I've conveniently numbered the targets. Half damage to all but number 3.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 29, 2009)

Siobhan begins intoning a chant to her god. The words are inspirational and you begin to feel a supernatural strength fill your body. With the ritual completed, she lifts her bow and prepares to fight. 

OOC: Casting Bless, everyone gains +1 to attack and saves vs fear


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

Pender will unsling his bow, step into the room and draw back the weapon until taut, unleashing a silvered projectile at the closest enemy.

As the arrow is in the air, Pender drops the bow and unsheathes his greatsword, standing protectively in front of his allies.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to X6
Free: Draw Bow
Standard: Fire at #9 using silver arrow
Attack; Damage (silver arrow) (1d20+10=18, 1d8+4=7) Hits AC 18 for 7 damage
Free: Drop Bow
Free: Draw Greatsword
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 1, 2009)

"So much for talking to them," Tyrla said with a cruel smile.  She stepped forward a pace, taking shelter behind Pender, then hurl an arcane bolt at the nearest wolf-thing.

OOC: Eldritch blast at number 9; +10 ranged touch, 5d6 damage (position at Y 6, if we can move past Larian in the surprise round)


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 1, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Nervously Avril approached the werewolves, and then watched as the machine of hell broke into gear and unleashed pain on the clan of lycanthropes. In a way she fetl sorry for these people - afflicted by a curse that was not easy to cure. She didn't really want to be a part of this - it felt, in part, like harming the innocent.

Pulling Mandla back, she held the strong dog on the front line, ready to defend those spellcasters at the back from being swarmed by wolves, while leaving Pender and Warren to do the hard fighting. "Bring them towards us," she said, "It'll give us an advantage." She then started casting a longer spell, hoping to aid them in this battle.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Command Mandla to defend Avril, and then start casting Summon Nature's Ally III, burning Protection from Energy. She'll summon a Dire Wolf next round to fight. Avril will Air Walk 5 ft. up into the air before starting to cast.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 
Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Air Walk (Avril, Mandla, 80 minutes)
Summon Nature's Ally (Casting)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (2 Used)
Produce Flame
Barkskin
Air Walk
Protection from Energy (Summon Nature's Ally)

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
*Level 4 (3): * Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, AC 26, HP 47/47, Island of Blades stance*

Warren snarls in annoyance as Pender and others rush into the cavern, putting more of them in immediate danger than he had planned.  Swearing profusely in Dwarven, the halfling steps up alongside Pender to keep the less-armored party members at least partially covered.  He gestures with his blade and launches a small orb of flame at the nearest werewolf, then shifts his footing and sword-position to better fight in formation.

[sblock=ooc]Man, the plan is already falling apart.  We were supposed to engage them from a narrow chokepoint; in the hall; but now we're standing three abreast where only half the party is actually not in direct melee reach, while leaving us upen to three or so wolfmen at a time.  ARRRRGGHHH!!!  This is what happens when the halfling is ignored.   Perhaps everyone else has forgotten how quickly ONE wolfman seriously injured Warren or Pender.  So much for Warren's plan.....

Moving to X-5 and initiating Fan the Flames, as a Sneak Attack in Assassin's Stance against the nearest werewolf, then a swift-action stance change to Island of Blades.  Warren and Pender will be treated as flanking any enemy that gets within Warren's melee reach.  I did not factor in Siobhan's spell for his attack roll, since I'm not sure if Warren strikes before she casts it.

Got a cruddy 13 ranged touch to hit (natural 2, thankfully not a natural 1, and I'm sure this is only likely to hit thanks to the touch attack and flat-footedness) for 36 points of fire damage.
1d20+11=13, 6d6+4d6+3=36 [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 3, 2009)

As the party attacks, the creatures hit by the attacks howl in surprise and pain as they are struck by various - painful - attacks. The fierce larger wolfman at the back calls out in a huge gravely voice while simultaneously bashing one of the rabid creatures in front of him, "Damned goblins... *DAMNED GOBLINS!*"

*Initiatives*
Warren 27
Avril 18
Pender 17
Werewolves 17
Brutal Werewolf 14
Siobhan 8
Tyrla 5
Larian 5

Tyrla's attack: 1d20+10=12, 5d6+1=17

Total damage to targets is as follows:
1	28 real, 125 non-lethal
2	14 real, 50 non-lethal
3	28 real, 125 non-lethal
4	14 real, 0 non-lethal
5	14 real, 0 non-lethal
6	14 real, 0 non-lethal
7	0
8	0
9	43 real, 17 non-lethal

Warren, Avril, and Pender can act now.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 4, 2009)

Warren waits for a moment to see the werewolves' reactions; he doesn't want to rush in and get surrounded.

[sblock=ooc]Delaying my action until after werewolf 9 and his/her/its similar brethren act.  Also, you placed Warren too far left; he's in X-5, standing side-by-side with Pender, not W-5.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

Pender will stand by his halfling ally and await the rush of the werewolves, readying for their onslaught.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready Action:
Full Attack on first werewolf in range:
1st attack (-5 for power atttack); 1st damage; 2nd attack; 2nd damage (1d20+11=21, 2d6+20=28, 1d20+6=24, 2d6+20=28) Hits AC 21 for 28 damage and AC 24 for 28 more damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 13, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

As Pender and Warren formed a protective line in front of her and her allies, Avril completed her spell, summoning an enormous and powerful dire wolf to their ranks. The massive creature sprang snarling in front of her allies and immediatly brought its powerful bite to bear on the werewolf that was next to it. The powerful wolf would hopefully be a match for the more human-like cousin.

Meanwhile Mandla continued to defend his mistress who at the same time was gaining a little more height above the battlefield. From here Avril started casting another spell, hoping to rain down bolts of lightning on the werewolves.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril completes her Summon Nature's Ally III spell and summons a dire wolf to T/U 5/6. The dire wolf attacks werewolf 9. Dire Wolf Bite Attack: 

Dire Wolf, Large, hp 57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, Bite +13 melee (1d8+13), Trip +13, Low-light Vision, Scent, Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10 

Avril commands Mandla to defend her. Mandla readies a bite attack against any creature that comes within 5 ft. of him. Mandla Ready Bite Attack: +10. Mandla Bite Damage: 1d6+6. 

Avril uses Air Walk to rise another 5 ft. into the air, now 10 ft. above the ground. She then starts casting Call Lightning.

I place Mandla at X7, and Avril 10 ft. above Y7.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 
Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Air Walk (Avril, Mandla, 80 minutes)
Summon Nature's Ally (Dire Wolf)
Call Lightning (Casting)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (2 Used)
Produce Flame
Barkskin
Air Walk
Protection from Energy (Summon Nature's Ally)
Call Lightning

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Cure Moderate Wounds
*Level 4 (3): * Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=Pender and DM]Can't ready a full-attack action......readying is a standard action.  That's why Warren is delaying his entire turn, so he might use a full-attack or something after the werewolves, depending on what they do.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=Arkhandus/DM]
Whoops. Learn something new everyday. Pender will not ready his attack, but will wait to use those good rolls for when something comes next to him.

Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Avril 18
Werewolves 17
Brutal Werewolf 14
Pender
Warren <-- Currently Here
Siobhan 8
Tyrla 5
Larian 5

Warren and Pender delay.

Avril's dire wolf steps into the world from the ether and strikes the wolf both damaging and tripping it. Avril begins call lightning.

During the werewolves turn, 1 goes for Pender, 1 for Warren, 1 for the big bad wolf, and 3 for the dire wolf. Most regenerate some. Number 6 provokes an attack of opportunity from the wolf.

The attack of opportunity misses (nat 1).

Number 7 attacks pender, who barely deflects the better part of the creatures claw.

Number 9 slashes at Warren but doesn't land his attack.

The big bad wolf is uninjured by both attacks against him, but the dire wolf is significantly less lucky and takes 2 hits dealing a total of 31 points of damage.

The big bad wolf strikes back against #2, hitting him twice and dropping him unconcious.

Pender's retalliation deals a devastating 56 points of damage

*Wolf Damage*
1	28 real, 115 non-lethal
2	14 real, 88 non-lethal
3	28 real, 115 non-lethal
4	14 real, 0 non-lethal
5	14 real, 0 non-lethal
6	14 real, 0 non-lethal
7	0 real, 56 non-lethal
8	0
9	43 real, 38 non-lethal


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 16, 2009)

Drawing her bow and sighting down the first arrow shaft, Siobhan takes aim at one of the wolf beasts threatening the front lines. She fires, then quickly draws and fires a second. The arrows glow with a bright white light that leaves a streak through the air as it heads toward its victim.


OOC: Siobhan will fire at either werewolf 9 (if it is still alive after Warren's turn) or werewolf 6. 
Siobhan longbow attacks and damage (1d20+9=11, 1d20+4=23, 1d8+5=12, 1d8+5=10, 2d6=5, 2d6=8)
First one is probably a miss, but the second one looks good. 10 arrow damage, 8 holy damage.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 20, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The battle was quickly heating up, and these werewolves were quickly showing that they were not ordinary lycanthropes. These were healing - and quickly to each would that was inflicted upon them. They were more like trolls than werewolves, unless there was truly something of that blood in them. Could these werewolves be formed from trolls?

Avril shuddered from her high vantage point as her spell completed. She unleashed a bolt of lightning at one of the nearetes werewolves, and then decided that perhaps fire would be the best option. "Don't target the leader. Try fire - these werewolves may have troll blood." Mandla meanwhile sank his teeth into the werewolf near Pender, aiding the powerful warrior in the fight. The dire wolf in turn continued to harass the werewolf that was fighting Warren.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* The Dire Wolf continues to attack werewolf #9. Dire Wolf Bite Attack: +13. Damage: 1d8+13. Trip +13. The werewolf attacked and tripped #9 the previous round - doesn't Warren get an AoO on #9 or is it fighting while prone? 

Dire Wolf, Large, hp 26/57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, Bite +13 melee (1d8+13), Trip +13, Low-light Vision, Scent, Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10.

Also, since Mandla was at X7, doesn't #7 trigger Mandla's ready action while defending that spot? Either way, Mandla attacks #7. Mandla Bite Attack: +10. Bite Damage: 1d6+6. 

Avril completes the casting of her spell. She directs a bolt of lightning at #9 or #7, whichever is standing. Damage: 3d6 hp.

I place Mandla at X7, and Avril 10 ft. above Y7.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 
Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Air Walk (Avril, Mandla, 80 minutes)
Summon Nature's Ally (Dire Wolf)
Call Lightning (1/9 Used, 9 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (2 Used)
Produce Flame
Barkskin
Air Walk
Protection from Energy (Summon Nature's Ally)
Call Lightning

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Cure Moderate Wounds
*Level 4 (3): * Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tyrla hurled another arcane bolt at the nearest wolf.  Her other hand drew forth a wand for later use.

OOC: Eldritch blast at 7 (if it is still up); point blank +11 touch, 5d6+1 damage.  Then draw wand of burning hands for later use in finishing some of these things...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 24, 2009)

*Warren the halfling, AC 26, HP 47/47, Island of Blades stance*

Warren strikes back at the werewolf that tried to hit him, spinning his blade before seemingly thrusting with two blades at the werewolf, but one disappears in a puff of shadow and mist as he withdraws the real sword.  *"Finish it with yer tiny fireballs, Avril!"*

If that drops the werewolf, Warren steps closer to the one fighting Pender.  The shadowy illusion of swirling blades continues to hover around Warren, helping to obscure the position of his real blade.

[sblock=THE MAP IS WRONG]Warren is in X-5, NOT W-5.  That means that werewolf 9 should be in W-4 or whatever, if it was able to move that bit further and attack in one round (I dunno).  I dunno where Mandla, Avril, and Siobhan are, either, since they're not on the map.

Anyway, Warren initiates Shadow Blade Technique against werewolf #9.  25 to hit for 7 damage.  Stupid InvisibleCastle.....
1d20+13=25, 1d4+6=7, 1d20+3=13, 1d6=5 

Island of Blades doesn't help one bit as long as Warren's not adjacent to the same opponent as one of his allies, so he'll be trying to double-team werewolves with Pender or the wolves.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2009)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the long delay, moving and stuff sucked.

I'm going to break from this combat from a moment, assuming everyone is comfortable with that. It's a little awkward picking up halfway through a combat after that, so I'm just going to jump ahead with a compromised victory (some of them get away).







Within a few moments, the werewolves are beaten back, killed, or on the retreat. All but the larger werewolf guarding the doorway flee into the caverns or are too injured to continue. The big werewolf looks at the group, himself beaten and terribly injured from the fighting that has happened down here. He growls out, "So, you're not the hobgoblins? Who are you? What are you doing here?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 11, 2009)

Siobhan speaks up, "Be at ease, our group has been hunting the goblinoids for some time. We found the tunnels below the tavern while investigating the town. When we found the cell we assumed that someone from the town had the lycanthropy curse. That's when we ran into the first of the turned gob's. We saw you were fighting them as well and decided to aid you."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2009)

"I'm afraid that the prisoner you speak of is the beast you see before you. Three years ago, I was injured by a wolf while scouting in the southern woods. I became afflicted, as you see me now. At first, I had little control over the transformation. I attacked my father and my brother one night when the moon was full and my sanity was at its last. It was then that they detained me here in these old caverns. Given time, and the aid of the old hermit priest, I was able to regain much of my humanity, but I was still to be detained here away from the town. In time, I became something of a ghost story to the locals."

He looks tired and worn, while much of his flesh has regenerated from the wounds delivered to him, his hair is torn in many places.

"When the goblins first attacked, the townsfolk set up barricades and moved many of the noncombatants below ground. At first, it was estimated that there were only a few of them, outriders, on wolves. The townspeople felt that if they could just show a little strength, they could fight off the attack. The goblins were driven away for a time, but they returned, with greater numbers. That's when they moved into these caverns, and asked for my aid. I ambushed the goblins in the tavern, and killed most of thier number, but some fled to call for more aid. Some of the others felt that taking on my curse was a blessing, and they took my blood to become afflicted. I objected, as did the elders, but they did not listen to reason. The werewolves you see down here are not hobgoblins, they are my kinsfolk who chose to be tainted by this curse. The curse has made them pack animals, incapable of reason. In time, with the help of others, they might recover, but it is doubtful."

He motions to the door behind him. "I have been fighting off their attacks for the better part of a week now. Behind me, the remaining villagers are locked in. They fear me, more than the hobgoblins or the other cursed. Maybe you can help them escape now?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 13, 2009)

"I would be glad to go and see them as well as tend to any wounded there are. I will speak with them and perhaps alleviate some of their fears. My compatriots will have many questions for you I'm sure."

Siobhan follows the wolfman to the sealed door and calls out to those inside to be let in so she can begin her work.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2009)

Past the door you find sixteen people, nine of which are children. Of the adults, four are women and two are men. One of the men is much older, greyed to his years. He steps forward when Siobhan enters.

"Thank goodness, someone came! We've been in a terrible predicament of late!"

An equally aged woman steps forward. "Is it safe now? Can we go home?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2009)

Warren steps forward, though still wary of the large werewolf.  He disperses the shadows around him first, so as not to startle the villagers.  *"Look, I'm sorry for the bad news, but Brindol might be under siege soon for all we know.  So you folks might be safer here then out there, but if you'd still rather seek shelter in Brindol, maybe we can escort you there."*

He continues after a moment, *"But we've got important gobbo-slaying and wraith-diverting jobs to do, so I dunno.  But the other werewolves are still lurking in the tunnels here and are bound to keep attacking the big guy here until they getcha.  So yer best bet is either to head back topside and fortify yer li'l thorp as best ya can while sealing the tunnels off, or head to Brindol.  We didn't run into any gobbos between here and Brindol, so at least it might be safe."*

Lastly, he adds *"I dunno if any gobbos will bother returnin' here or not, but ya might wanna keep the big guy around fer protection.  Assuming, y'know, he doesn't eatcha.  But at least he seems less bloodthirsty than the others.  I had t'kill two o' the others earlier what jes' up and attacked us in the hallway when we got here."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 19, 2009)

"Brindol? But isn't that on the other side of the vale? That's quite far to travel... and in my condition..."

The villagers debate among themselves for a few moments the circumstances. As they converse, the elder woman raises an interesting proposition.

"Behind the old stone door, the one the priest locked, he said that there was an old magic gateway. He couldn't use it, however, as he did not know the necessary magic. But maybe someone among you may be able to do it. Would you be interested in taking a look?"

*Tyrla or Larian:* This is more directed at your two characters.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 19, 2009)

"Certainly, we can examine it," Tyrla replied.  "Whether we can use it is another matter, but we are well-versed in arcane lore.  We'll have to see about getting through that door first."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2009)

Crossing back through the cavern with the citizens in tow, the howls of the wolves and some other fowl creature in the darkness echo from the south-west. 

At the large stone doorway near the entrance to the cavern, with some heavy work on Warren's part and the help of Pender and the large werewolf are able to pry open the gate. As the door slides out of the way, the large chamber inside is revealed. The room extends off for thirty feet and is twenty feet wide. Sunken braziers are mounted every five feet along the walls. A huge stone coffin rests in the middle of the room, one fit for a large-sized humanoid. Chains of various sizes are wrapped around the stone figure, and a single rod rests just on top of it. 

The tomb has an etching in common along the frame. It repeats itself seven times in all. "Here rests the witch, may she never wake."

At the edge of the room a large well, 8 feet wide and 40 feet deep, rests in the north-east corner. It is surrounded by arcane runes. In infernal, a few words are etched.

*Infernal:*
[sblock]"There must be light for there to be shadow."[/sblock]

*Tyrla & Larian:*
[sblock]Examining the runes along the well, you are able to surmise that the well acts as a gateway to the plane of shadow similar to the shadow-walk spell with a duration of 24 hours. It requires some sort of trigger, however, in order to begin functioning.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2009)

*"I'm not sure if I think we should disturb this tomb. Can you read what they say Larian or Tyrla?"* Pender asks.

[sblock=OOC]
As an FYI, I haven't seen Redclaw online in a while :

Last Activity: 27th July 2009 03:10 PM 
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2009)

The elders are surprised by what you find beyond the stone door. They seem both intrigued and suspicious. "This is where the old priest would go from time to time. It has been a long time since anyone came here though. I did not know such things were kept here, this raises many questions..."

*Avril:*
[sblock]The chains are made of cold-iron, a material used to bind creatures of fey-blood and some outsiders. The room itself seems unnaturally cold and dark, even for it's location deep underground.[/sblock]
*Siobhan:*
[sblock]This room seems to have religious significance to the goddess of death and magic, Wee-jas. It looks as though this ground was concecrated in her name, and a powerful servant of hers now rests here. The location of this tomb must have been rarely used, however, as there appears to be little sign of recent use. The braziers above appear significant in that they are used for both the ceremony of passing, guiding the soul as it leaves the body, and the ceremony of resurrection, guiding the soul back to the body to reincarnate it in undeath.[/sblock]
*Tyrla:*
[sblock]Your keen vision tells you that this place is located on a ley-line between the world and the plane of shadow - another world that exists adjacent to this one.  You can see that all light casts a much darker shadow than it normally would while within the confines of this room.[/sblock]
*Warren:*
[sblock]While looking at the stone door from this side, you realize that the doorway was locked from both sides. It also looks like someone tried to pick the lock from the inside of the room at some point in the past. Further inspection reveals that one of the culprits picks was broken off inside of the device. You also find a small area of the northern wall that was mortared into place. With some effort, you might be able to pry the stone loose there.[/sblock]
*Pender:*
[sblock]You recognize that the chains are made of cold iron, a material sometimes used to craft weapons that are more effective against certain opponents. The chains are of fair quality. It also seems like this room would be located approximately forty-to-fifty feet below the small graveyard in the north of town.[/sblock]
*Larian:*
[sblock]This tomb is at least a few hundred years old, likely predating the village by a fair amount of time. The braziers were forged using techniques that remind you of antiques dating back to the time of the nation of Rhestilor.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 20, 2009)

Warren takes a careful look around the room, examining the walls and floors and such, then says *"Okay - NOBODY touch the coffin, the chains, OR the rod.  Anyone does, and I'll gut them on principle.  Nobody's releasing some monstrously big evil witch who apparently needs her coffin chained down just to keep her in there.  And definitely not just to claim some stupid bauble.  I'm betting the chains won't even be enough if someone disturbs that thing."*

After he finishes his inspection, he adds *"However, it looks like somebody else already broke into here before, then tried to get out.  I think they had to dig themselves a tunnel out, cuz the wall's been re-sealed over there."  He points at a suspicious spot on the wall.  "So chances are, some treasure-hunter or other idiot has already been here.  I say we collapse the ceiling in here somehow before we leave, make sure what's dead....or undead.....stays that way under the rubble."*

*"And for that matter, what makes you people think you'd WANT to go wherever some magic gate down in THIS place would lead to?  It can't be nowhere good.  Was your priest devoted to this place's deity?"* the halfling asks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2009)

*"I... I don't know..."* The older woman looks quizically at the older man. He looks back timidly, as if being pressed for an answer to a question he doesn't want to think about. After a moment, his resistance breaks and he explains his reluctance.

*"I was among the first people to move to this small hamlet. We thought it was far enough into the forests to avoid too much extra attention, but close enough to the trade roads to keep our work a secret. I left my wife behind in Brindol while we made a homestead for ourselves. At first, we all lived out of what now makes up the tavern. Our leader, a man named Debias Cairn, had already laid the groundwork to the cellar there before I arrived. His friend, the old priest, Father Glimly had told him that this site was lucky. We would be safe here, he said. During the day, we cut back the forest and built our homes. During the night, we would poke around in the ground with lengths of wood with metal tips, espeira, looking for buried treasure. The fields around here were littered with relics of an old city. Some people would pay quite a bit for the pottery and tools we would dig up, and Debias paid us well for what we could find."

"After a few years, we had enough money to send for my dear wife and our families. The search for antiques became less important. That's when we started excavating this cavern. It didn't take long till we found this cave. The old stone door was forbidden to all but Glimly and Debias. We had no reason to bother them. We had good lives here, we were very lucky. That is until this boy here was... afflicted."*

The older man looks at the wolf-man with sad eyes.

*"I'm sorry, Lonnie, but we didn't know what to do. We left you to Glimly because he said he could help... and I think he has, hasn't he? You're... strong now. Mighty strong. If only your brother hadn't wanted that strength for himself..."*

The werewolf looks at him, his expression solemn, his tail down.

*"Look, I don't know what Glimly was up to. He was a bit of a shut-in, but he was good to us. He had us build the graveyard above this place because he said it would let the dead rest more easily. He said this place was closer to heaven, but... but... now I see what he meant. This isn't any closer to heaven, this isn't a good place, and even an old man can see that. If anything... I think it may be closer to hell..."*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tyrla had been silent for a few minutes, studying the room and its contents.  "No, not closer to hell- or at least not precisely.  Closer to one of the darker realms, though.  I would say, perhaps, the plane of shadow.  See how the darkness clings at the corners of the room, how each flicker of light casts a darker shadow than one might expect...," she said, pointing to details as she spoke.  "And this inscription- it says 'there must be light for there to be shadow'.  From the look of it, this IS a gateway, not a teleportation circle but a passage through the realm of shadow, where distance is not like that of the mortal world.  It might provide passage, but I don't know how safe it would be, especially in a temple such as this.  Perhaps it might serve as a last resort, but..."  She shrugged, and paused to look in Larian's direction.  After a moment, her eyes began to glow with a soft reddish light, and she scanned the room once more.

OOC: Activating Detect Magic, and scanning the room.  Does the 'rod' look like a sunrod, or an actual (perhaps) magical item?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 21, 2009)

The rod is magic, as is the stone that makes up the well. The rod has a moderate aura of transmutation.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 27, 2009)

Siobhan studies the room carefully, noting all the unusual markings of a foreign deity. She speaks up and says, "This was a shrine to Wee-jas, goddess of death and magic. This chamber seems to be used for her most powerful servants. These markings here, and over here, indicate that once someone is brought here they pass on, but then the soul is brought back and reborn in an undead form. Despite her ties to death and magic, she is not an evil deity necessarily. But that is no guarantee that whatever lies within is not given over to the hungers of the dead. It may be an ally, or a enemy. 

That is, if anything is currently in there" she amends as an afterthought.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 30, 2009)

*"Right.  Sounds about as bad as I expected.  So nobody touches anything in here or, I remind you, I will gut them just on principle.  Nobody's crossing the magic gate to hell or some shadow-place you won't likely ever find your way out of.  Nobody's touching the chained-down undead ogre coffin or whatever.  And nobody's touching the stick that's probably maintaining some magic seal on the coffin or the ghoulish monstrosity inside,"* Warren says.

He continues with *"We're all just going outside and you're going to walk yer asses over to Brindol or some other fortified place in the Vale, where you just might not get et by werewolves or dragons or slaughtered by gobbos.  But at least you'll have a chance over there, instead o' dyin' slowly here to the wolves or another force o' gobbos.  Meanwhile, we're goin' to continue on with our mission cuz it's important to the survival of you and all the other chumps of the Vale.  I dunno anyone else botherin' to fight the Red Hand in the field rather'n stayin' put in some hole  or village to wait fer certain death t' march on 'em."*

The halfling is ready to get the heck out of here now and back on the mission.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2009)

If nobody objects to Warren's ideas by Friday, I'll go with that.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Pender will agree with Warren, starting to herd the people out towards the path they entered. 

[sblock=OOC]
As curious as _I_ am about what's inside the tomb, Pender most likely won't be, and would rather try to take on the horde. Oh, but it's so tempting, if only we had a kender around *shudder* never mind I take that back, nobody wants a kender around.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 31, 2009)

Siobhan nods in agreement, better to let the being remain interred here. "We should ensure that this tomb remains undisturbed, perhaps we should collapse the tunnel. It would prevent the goblins from finding it and using the contents to their own nefarious purposes. Afterwards, let us press on and get these people safely on their way."
Siobhan will help the surviving townsfolk round up supplies and weapons, improvising where needed, so that they can at least fend for themselves if trouble arises.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Tyrla continued to stare at the various parts of what was an intriguing arcane puzzle.  It was only some moments later, when the rest of the group had mostly left the room, that she gave her head a decisive shake.  This was interesting, certainly, but it was too deep a riddle to unravel now- they had to deal with the horde.

Perhaps someday, when all this was done, she might return here.  But for now, she followed the others out of the room, and towards the surface- though it was obvious that she was reluctant.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

Pender sees the female's disappointment and walks next to her, whispering *"Don't worry, after this is done, I'll come back with ya, hell I'm sure larian would come along as well. Just don't be summoning Nerull and we'll be fine*


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 3, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril nodded her agreement. "I agree with Warren. It is not our concern at this time what the people here were up to. One thing is certain - we need to ensure that those survivors are removed her for safety. That horde won't leave any alive if they are found." She turns to the older man. "I'm aware your condition isn't strong, but you cannot stay here. Besides, you have a werewolf to assist you in getting to safety. You cannot stay here as this place may turn into more of a warzone anytime soon. And we don't have the time to assist you ourselves - more important matters are at hand." She forces a half-smile, empathising with the plight of these villagers. Turning to her companions, she says, "Let's help them out of these caverns, provide them with what we can find or have, and set them on our way. Then I think we need to track down the Ghostlord."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 
Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Air Walk (Avril, Mandla, 80 minutes)
Call Lightning (1/9 Used, 9 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (2 Used)
Produce Flame
Barkskin
Air Walk
Protection from Energy (Summon Nature's Ally)
Call Lightning

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Cure Moderate Wounds
*Level 4 (3): * Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 11, 2009)

Warren ushers everyone out of the creepy tomb/magic-doorway room and then enlists Pender's help in getting that chamber's door closed again.  He proceeds to work on sabotaging the door afterward, assisted by one of the globes of acid he looted from the small lizardman thing so many days ago.  *"Awright let's go,"* the halfling says once finished.


_OOC: Taking 10 for Disable Device of 25 to get the door stuck shut._


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 11, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril nodded in agreement to Warren, and then proceeded to assist Warren in his task of ensuring that the door wasn't capable of being opened again. "If we'd had another day, I couldn't collapsed the tunnel through magic," she muttered as her halfling ally worked. "Either way, I think what you're doing here will hold. We can always come back here afterwards..." Her mind wondered instinctively if there would be an afterwards, but she didn't dwell on it took long.

"Come, Mandla," she instructed, as she followed Warren to guide the villagers out. "It might be best to travel at night," she said to the villagers. "With an army the size of that horde, I'm sure they'll be doing most of their travelling by day. Besides, I think the werewolf will be less conspicuous during the day."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Aid Another to give Warren another +2 on the Disable Device check.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Extended Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 16 hours) 
Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Air Walk (Avril, Mandla, 80 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (2 Used)
Produce Flame
Barkskin
Air Walk
Protection from Energy (Summon Nature's Ally)
Call Lightning

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (4): * Cure Moderate Wounds
*Level 4 (3): * Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2009)

After some time, the group leaves the cavern and seperates from the remaining townsfolk in the small village. Collectively, they are uncertain if they should make their way to Brindol, but they see nowhere else they can go in these times.

Once the adventuring group is on the road, they pass for a few more miles before nightfall. The next day, you come to the edge of the existing road. From here on out, you will be crossing into the wastelands known as the the Thornwaste.

After negotiating the tangled tracks of the Witchwood and the flooded reaches of the Blackfens, one could think that you've already come up against the worst the wilderness could offer. They're wrong.

The Thornwaste is the least civilized region in Elsir Vale. Even the Wyrmsmoke Mountains are more densely settled, albeit by goblinoids. The Thornwaste is desolate in comparison, popuplated only by a few roving tribes of feral barbarians. The Thornwaste is home to all manner of nefarious and dangerous creatures, from packs of lions and dire lions to more fantastic creatures such as chimeras and bulettes.

A maze of broken hills, briar choked ravines, and thistle-clogged fissures, this treacherous landscape provides no comforts. Overland movement rates are reduced by half, as if traversing trackless forest. Worse, the countless thistles and thorns have a way of working themselves into armor and clothing. Once an hour, a creature that spends any amount of time moving through the waste on foot must make a DC 15 Reflex save to avoid taking 1 point of damage from these thorns (or 3d8 points per day, save for half). Those who take damage from the thorns have their movement speeds reduced by half as if they had been damaged by caltrops. Creatures with a natural armor bonus of at least +3, the woodland stride ability, or at least 5 ranks in Survival can move through the Thornwaste without fear of taking damage from the Nettles and thorns.









*OOC:*


At this point, I would like to know the party's preparations and strategy for traveling through the Thornwastes. I would also like to know which general strategy you would like to use for your traveling from the three choices below:

Expediant Travel (faster)
Normal Travel
Cautious Travel (slower)

The dangers of faster travel are in terms of threats risked (encounters, both mundane and monstrous), while slower travel methods cost precious time.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 12, 2009)

OOC: Obviously, Tyrla is going to be staying airborne for the duration using Fell Flight.  For the most part, she is willing to stay just above the reach of the worst of the thorns, so that the group is within reach of her Cold Comfort aura.  She is willing to act as an aerial scout, for both routes and threat assessment, though she wil be quite easy to see and has only minimal speed and sensory capabilities (move 30, Spot +3).  This may still help avoid the most obvious hazards, though, and the worst of the terrain issues.  Still looks to be a pain to move horses through the thorns... (Also, would Tyrla's Damage Reduction 2/Cold Iron cancel the potential thorn damage if she needs to stay on the ground?)

I would vote for expedient travel, in hopes of minimizing time spent in this environment, and in the belief that we are still under time-based pressure from the horde (directly or not).  

Also, is everybody still with us (player-wise)?  It looks like we're going to get ramped back up after a slow summer patch- just curious to know if everybody is here...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2009)

The damage reduction would negate the damage from the thorns.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 13, 2009)

Warren is glad to be back on track, until the group reaches the Thornwaste.  *"Ah, crap.  This place is going to play hell on Serrin's legs.  It'd take a while t' hack our way through the scrub...."*

[sblock=ooc]Warren would want to go slowly to more carefully hack his way through the brush for the horses and everything, but would also want to hurry to finish things faster......  So if Avril and Siobhan will ply their healing magic to keep the horses and everyone in reasonable health over the course of the journey, Warren will agree with Tyrla to just hurry through and accep thte thorny nuisance along the way.

If that's untenable, then Warren will opt to just leave the horses behind and spare them the suffering.  Warren himself will walk on foot and hack his way through as needed, since he's agile enough to probably avoid most of the thorns.  He'd just rather have Serrin (the lighter horse of the two) carry his backpack and such.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 14, 2009)

Siobhan gazes at the growing tangled mass before them. She is loathe to enter the reaches, however it is where their path leads them next. With resolution in her eyes, she readies herself for what may lie ahead. 


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Siobhan will plan on keeping everyone healed up. I am fine with the expedient travel rate. If there is a river anywhere I could use water walking on us all for almost an hour and a half. Unfortunately we'll be going slow as soon as someone gets pricked by the thorns. I'll use up my 0's and 1st's on cures and if we still need healing after that I'll switch to the wand. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2009)

Pender pats the neck of his heavy warhorse sorrowfully. *"Well, I don't think you'll be able to come with us after this point, old girl"* as he dismounts and looks at the others. 

[sblock=OOC]
I'm good with expedient as well, after spending time poking around the villiage, we probably need to book it to keep ahead of the horde. Pender likely will be hit by the thorns, but thems the breaks.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2009)

Entering into the entanglement with Avril's wards provides a significant barrier against the thorns and dangers, as well as allowing the group to travel at an excellent pace through the wastelands.

After one uneventful day of such travel, the thistles and briars become a ghostly white, sharp as broken glass and just as brittle. When the group reaches their limits for the day, you set up camp - if only for a short respite. Even with Avril's spell providing something of a ward, it is difficult to find a place where the nettles and burrs don't find some way to work into your clothing and equipment.

As the hours approach midnight, the moon provides the only hint that you are still in the same world you know, as the alien fauna and landscape blot out any semblance of the normal.

A howl rings out, proud and shaken. Sounding like it comes from all directions at once, the thundering roar of a large cat tears through the jungle of thistle. Everyone is immediately alerted to the approaching danger, though unable to pinpoint it's location in any way, shape, or form.

On the map, the grey squares are the squares effected by Avril's persistent spell (I'm assuming you cast enough of the spell to maintain the effect all day, which should be 4 times, I believe). You can choose to start anywhere inside the red grid. Everyone has a full round to act before I roll initiative.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 23, 2009)

Warren stirs with a start, and gets up, drawing his sword and taking a defensive position next to Larian, saying *"Form a defensive perimeter!  Tyrla, Larian, stay in the center of camp."*

[sblock=ooc]Y'know, I've forgotten if we had any kind of watch order arranged, though I know we had one at some point.  So I dunno who would be armored and such right now.  I assume Warren is armored, though, since light armor doesn't fatigue him after sleep.....

Warren assumes his Island of Blades stance, and takes total defense for +6 AC thanks to his Tumble ranks if he has the time.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 23, 2009)

Leaping from her bedroll, Siobhan looks around in confusion. The noises coming from all directions made it seem as if an army was approaching. Ignoring her armor she hefts her shield and warhammer, looking incongruous in her sleeping clothes. She calls out in a loud voice a chant to Kord, asking a boon for their protection.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Start her near the bottom left corner. Siobhan is casting Mass Shield of Faith, giving everyone a +3 deflection bonus. 
Her AC without armor is 17. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2009)

Those of you in heavy armor can have some kind of light armor for protection while sleeping, padded or leather at least.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tyrla wasted little time- almost immediately, she reached into her satchel and pulled out a sunrod.  As soon as it lit up, she dropped it, so the humans would have light to fight effectively.  A heartbeat later she was in the air, rising straight up above the encampment and scanning the eerie landscape...

OOC: Starting in J 10.  Draw and activate sunrod, leaving it on the ground there.  All remaining action is spent moving straight up with Fell Flight (30 foot move, so 15 feet straight up.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

Pender wakes up, his leather armour feeling suddenly less than appropriate given the circumstances. He grabs his greatsword and prepares for whatever threat shows itself, staying close to Siobhan

[sblock=OOC]
Start between Siobhan and the foliage
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2009)

Siobhan bolsters the party with a shield of faith, Larian with a haste spell, and Tyrla takes to the skies. Avril begins casting a call lightning.

*Initiatives:*
Small Undead 20
Pender 16
Larian 14
Avril 11
Siobhan 11
-
Warren 8
Tyrla 7
-

Out of the forest of bone-white thorns, four small-sized goblinoid creatures leap out from their playground. The gaunt creatres are humanoid in shape, except for two long, writhing, pale tentacles that sprout from beneath its arms. Although its features are somewhat goblinoid in appearance, wicked talons cap its long, spindly fingers, and its wide maw opens to reveal many sharp teeth, including six 3-inch-long fangs. Its hairless, gray-skinned body is covered in oozing sores that weep a pale white fluid.







Like this guy, except shorter.

The four creatures come out from different directions, leaping into action with their tentacles.

All attackers except for the one in the South-East by Warren hit with the tentacle attacks. Warren would have been hit as well without his defensive stance.

Pender takes 3 points of damage, and the creature attempts to start a grapple but fails.

Mandla takes 4 points of damage, and also fights off the grapple.

Avril takes 7 points of damage, and also fights off the grapple.

Pender, Warren, Avril, and Siobhan are up.


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 28, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 22 - hp 48/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 29 - hp 41/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril completes her spell, feeling the energy in the air and ready to throw down sparks of lightning at their stealthy assailants. She briefly looks at Mandla before commanding the dog to attack the enemy that had attempted to grapple it. She suspected that being grappled would not be something that they'd like to avoid, but she had no idea what these creatures were. Best to end this battle as quickly as possible. Mandla leapt at the assailant, biting at the creature and attempting to trip it.

Avril concentrates on the creature facing her, and pulls a bolt of lightning from the sky. The bolt strikes the creature, searing its skin and Avril hopes it hasn't avoided the worst of the blast. She pulls her shield in front of her, preparing for another attack.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Make a Knowledge (Nature) check to see if she can identify what these creatures are and if she knows anything about them. Knowledge (Nature): +10. Avril commands Mandla to attack the creature at N7 with Haste and Full Attack. Mandla Bite Attacks: +10/+10. Damage: 1d6+5 hp/1d6+5 hp. Trip: +3/+3. Avril uses Call Lightning on the creature at G7. Damage: 3d6. Reflex DC 17 for half damage. Avril readies her shield.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Easy Trail (Avril, 8 hours)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 8 minutes)
Call Lightning (Avril, 8 minutes, 1/8 used)
Haste (Larian, 8 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Easy Trail (3)
Call Lightning

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin
*Level 3 (4): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 28, 2009)

Seeing that more of the creatures were pouring into the camp, Siobhan turns to Pender. "With Kord's might you will be a mighty engine of destruction." She touches him on the shoulder and calls out an entreaty to her deity to empower him. He immediately begins to grow in size until he towers over the rest of the group.

OOC: Casting Enlarge Person (domain) on Pender.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 28, 2009)

Pender waits until his allies finish their spells, he smiles as he grows to gigantic proportions, the greatsword in his hands enlarging as well. The warrior swings his weapon with a battlecry and slams it down on the enemy in front of him. 

[sblock=OOC]
Full Attack on first B @ G15:
atk 1 (-5 power attack); damage; atk 2; dmg (1d20 11=25,  3d6 21=35,  1d20 6=9,  3d6 21=30)

Hits AC 25 for 35 damage, misses for sure with the second.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2009)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren lowers his blade from its defensive position as he fends off the goblinoid beastie.  Then he lunges forward while swinging the short sword around in a brief pattern, followed by quick strikes.  *"Guh!!  Die, ya sick gobbo freak!"* he snarls.  Glancing back at the others after his strike, he says *"Ya think they got some wicked parasites?"*

[sblock=ooc]Taking a 5-foot step to reach the goblinoid.
Are these things Medium-sized like hobgoblins, or Small like goblins?

If Small, Warren attacks with Death Mark and changes stances to Assassin's Stance (though it doesn't help just yet).  Short sword +14 melee for 1d4+6 piercing damage and 6d6+3 fire damage, 5-foot spread, Reflex DC 16 halves the fire damage.

If Medium, Warren wouldn't want to catch Larian in the larger blast, so he'd initiate Burning Blade and just make a full-attack.  Short sword +14 melee and +14 melee, for 1d4+6 piercing damage and 1d6+6 fire damage each.

Haste and Shield of Faith factored in (SoF mostly overlaps his Ring).
AC 28 (T 23, F 19), HP 47/47, Fort +6, Ref +15, Will +10 (+2 vs fear), Grapple +1[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 11, 2009)

_ooc: *bump*_


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2009)

*Initiatives:*
Small Undead 20
Larian 14
Avril 11
Siobhan 11
Pender 11
-
Warren 8
Tyrla 7
-

Larian is the first to react, using his scorching ray spell against Avril's target. Both rays strike their targets dealing slightly reduced damage (2 and 5) for a total of 7.

Avril sends Mandla to attack the nearby foe, his bites hitting twice but failing to trip the creature. He deals 20 points of damage in all. Simultaneously, Avril calls down a bolt of lightning against the nearer target, but it avoids the brunt of the bolt taking only 7 points of damage. Avril does not recognize these creatures.

Siobhan's prayer enlarges Pender, who then makes a full attack against his target. Pender, with the enhanced speed and increased size, is able to attack and destroy his target in short order. (I believe you didn't factor in your haste attack, I rolled that for 18 damage.) Siobhan realizes that the creatures are undead, though more specifics are beyond her.

Leaping from the thorny bone-white jungle, a creature of bugbear proportions and a similarly disgusting appearance to the creatures already visible appears.

It leaps out with ferocity and speed to Pounce Larian, it's tentacles inflicting a horrible laceration on the wizard for 21 points of damage. This larger bonedrinker has no problem grappling the wizard. As Larian is quickly entangled, the horrible appendages try to force him to the ground.

*Warren:* Sorry, I asked for your action but that was before the other attacker joined the fight. If you want to keep that action, that's fine. The new creature (D) is medium, while the four creatures marked as B are small.

Warren and Tyrla act next.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tyrla continued to rise into the air (another move, so now 30 feet up).  While she tried to remain alert for the approach of further foes, most of her attention was on the battle unfolding below.  She hurled an arcane bolt at one of the smaller creatures...

OOC: Ranged touch +12 against the creature fighting Mandia (10 base, 1 Haste, 1 Point blank); for 5d6+1 damage.  Are these creatures grappling at reach distance?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2009)

The medium sized creature is grappling with the reach of his tentacles, yes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 12, 2009)

Warren prepares to strike down a small, ugly critter, until an even bigger one shows up.....and grabs Larian!  The halfling curses and spins about to lunge at the new arrival and try distracting it from Larian with some quick jabs at its gut and thigh.

_OOC: 5-foot step and full-attack vs. big monster as described above, then._


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2009)

*Initiatives:*
Small Undead 20
Larian 14
Avril 11
Siobhan 11
Pender 11
Medium Undead 10
Warren 8
Tyrla 7
Ghost Dire Lion 6


Warren steps up and attacks the creature, his strikes dealing reduced damage, both physical and fire. The first strike deals 2 points of physical damage and no fire damage and the second attack doesn't land at all (2 rolled).

Tyrla, in turn, scores a solid hit on her target and inflicts 20 points of damage. The creature fighting Mandla looks badly injured at this point.

A horrible roar sounds from the thistle, the branches of white thorned foliage rustling in the wind that follows. A massive hulking creature leaps from the forest - both there and not there. The creature stands ten feet high to it's shoulders and has the appearance of a lion - but distorted and pale - it's figure seeming to only mirror life. The creature's form is incorporeal and translucent, clearly not a mortal beast.

The creature lunges for Pender who has an opportunity to strike back. His blade is just too slow however (3 rolled) and the attack fails to hit the figure.

It's pouncing attack strikes against the fighter, passing through his armor and sapping his strength (quite literally, Pender takes 1 point of strength drain). All on the battlefield are immediately subject to it's corrupting gaze. 

*Saving Throws Against DC 18*
Larian 9
Tyrla 16 (need +2 to pass, if something is effecting you that I didn't take into account)
Avril (natural 1)
Mandla 11
Warren 23
Pender (natural 20)
Siobhan 18

*Corrupting Gaze Damage*
Larian suffers 3 hit points of damage and 2 Charisma damage.
Tyrla (if she doesn't save) suffers 17 points of hit point damage and 1 Charisma damage.
Avril suffers 16 hit points of damage and 1 point of Charisma damage.
Mandla suffers 3 hit points of damage and 3 points of Charisma damage.

The lesser undead attack next, selectively grouping up their attacks on Siobhan. Each attacks a single time. One fails to damage the cleric while the other lands a hit for 4 points of damage, but fails to start the grapple.

The remaining creature attacks Mandla directly hitting twice for a combined 13 points of damage. Mandla fights off being grappled.

Next up are:
Larian 14
Avril 11
Siobhan 11
Pender 11


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 13, 2009)

OOC: Can't think of anything specific that would give a +2 on saves; even the Haste is just a +1 to Reflex.  I'm guessing this was a FORT save, and Tyrla's mods for that are as listed on her sheet.  Going to have to open the range on this one a bit...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 14, 2009)

Siobhan takes a step back so that she is no longer between the two disgusting creatures. Now that she can turn and face both of them, she clutches at the silver holy symbol of Kord she wears. She beseeches her deity for the power to strike down these unholy beasts and to drive them back into the darkness. An intangible wave of strength pours out from her, cresting over the undead surrounding them. 

Turning Results:
[SBLOCK]

Can turn up to an 11 HD Undead creature. A total of 16 HD worth of creatures are affected, starting with the two nearest and radiating out 60'

Max HD Affected (1d20+3=21)
Total HD Affected (2d6+9=16)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 16, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 22 - hp 32/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 29 - hp 25/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

She should've come to expect this. Almost inevitably when they fought battles things seemed more than they were. Further creatures burst from the forest, more dangerous and more powerful, and Avril heart leapt at the sight of the ghostly lion. Siobhan's power over the undead would hopefully keep these creatures at bay, as they power was quickly showing some dangerous wounds on all her allies. Calling to Mandla to press the battle, the courageous male dog attempted to finish of its foe, while Avril aimed at helping Siobhan who's power would help them all.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril commands Mandla to continue attacking the creature at N7 with Haste and Full Attack. Mandla Bite Attacks: +10/+10. Damage: 1d6+5 hp/1d6+5 hp. Trip: +3/+3. Avril uses Call Lightning on the creature at N7 if Mandla doesn't drop it, otherwise on H11, one of those flanking Siobhan (if not turned). Damage: 3d6. Reflex DC 17 for half damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Easy Trail (Avril, 8 hours)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 8 minutes)
Call Lightning (Avril, 8 minutes, 1/8 used)
Haste (Larian, 8 rounds)
Charisma Damage (Avril -1, Mandla -3)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Easy Trail (3)
Call Lightning

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin
*Level 3 (4): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I want to see the effect that Siobhan's turn has before deciding Pender's actions, if that's cool
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2009)

*Initiatives*
Small Undead 20
Larian 14 (17/38 hp)
Avril 11
Siobhan 11
Pender 11 <-Here
Medium Undead 10
Warren 8
Tyrla 7
Ghost Dire Lion 6

Larian tries to break free and surprisingly manages to spring away from the creature. He moves back a step, closer to Warren.

Avril keeps Mandla on the attack, his bite dealing 15 points of damage and killing the target. Avril's lightning bolt deals 8 points of damage to the creature as it avoids the brunt of the blast.

Siobhan sends the two lesser creatures adjacent to her into a cowering panic, but the larger beast and the ghostly lion remain dangerous.

Pender is up.

Siobhan's targets don't move, but they are turned and will flee as soon as possible.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

Turning towards the lion that has sapped his strength, the giant-Pender stabs forward once, hoping to draw the lion into a defensive retreat, then quickly brings the blade back and swings horizontally at the creature. 

[sblock=OOC]
Full Attack on L:
Vs AC; Dmg; vs ac; dmg (Incl. -1 to hit/dmg from 1 point of str drain and -2 to hit/ 4 dmg from power attack) (1d20 13=19,  2d6 13=20,  1d20 8=20,  2d6 13=16) *Forgot about the enlarge person though (+1 damage from the +2 bonus to STR, increased weapon damage as well: 1d6=5,  1d6=4)

Hits AC 19 for 26 damage, and AC 20 for 21 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Turning towards the lion that has sapped his strength, the giant-Pender stabs forward once, hoping to draw the lion into a defensive retreat, then quickly brings the blade back and swings horizontally at the creature.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Full Attack on L:
> ...




Pender's strikes land, amazingly damaging the ghostly creature with each swing. Also, I believe you neglected your haste bonus attack which also hit and dealed another 18 points of damage. In rapid succession, the three strikes shatter the ghost. It is destroyed.

The medium-sized undead howls and tries to assault Siobhan. It takes a 5 ft. step to L11 and attacks twice. Both tentacles hit, dealing 7 and 11 points of damage to the cleric despite her respectable defenses. It does not start a grapple.

Warren and Tyrla are next, followed by the two turned undead, then the rest of the group (so I can take everyone's actions now). The only change on the grid before the turned undead run is the medium creature ('D') has moved to L11.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 20, 2009)

Warren turns to continue facing the critter that grabbed Larian, and tries another barrage of stabs, shadowy blades spinning and flickering around him.  Warren first does a short flourish to swirl shadows about him and turn invisible, then follows through with a triple-stab.  *"Way to go, Pender!"* the halfling calls out, impressed that at least someone's making mincemeat outta these undead creeps.

[sblock=OOC]Initiating Cloak of Deception, then Flashing Sun for a full-attack with Haste.  Still in Island of Blades stance, though it doesn't help at the moment AFAIK.  Three short sword attacks at +12 each, or +14 if the undead critter can't see Warren at the time (i.e. doesn't have See Invisibility or True Seeing).  For 1d4+6 damage each, and 2d6 sneak attack but I'm sure that's ineffectual since it's undead.

Warren needs to get a magic club or something to replace his ordinary one......so he can at least beat on undead a little more effectively, than with the pointy stick what makes livin' stuff bleed.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Still held aloft by the dark wings of magic, Tyrla hurled another arcane bolt at the remaining undead...

OOC: Eldritch spear at one of the remaining undead critters- the larger one if Warren doesn't kill it, otherwise one of the smaller ones (doesn't matter which).  +12 ranged touch, 5d6+1 damage (just barely in Point Blank range at 30 feet up)


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 28, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 22 - hp 32/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 29 - hp 25/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Only one enemy remained, but Avril still scanned the surrounding area to see if there would be more lurking in the woods. She then swiftly turned her attentian back to the battle, first calling on Mandla to assist in the battle against the remaining undead, before herself calling forth another bolt of lightning from the sky to burn over the putrid and undead flesh.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril commands Mandla to attack the medium undead. Mandla Bite Attack after Move: +10. Damage: 1d6+5 hp. Trip: +3. Avril uses Call Lightning on the medium undead. Damage: 3d6. Reflex DC 17 for half damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Easy Trail (Avril, 8 hours)
Shield of Faith (Siobhan, 8 minutes)
Call Lightning (Avril, 8 minutes, 2/8 used)
Haste (Larian, 6 rounds)
Charisma Damage (Avril -1, Mandla -3)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Easy Trail (3)
Call Lightning

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin
*Level 3 (4): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 3, 2009)

Warren hits with all three attacks but they each deal reduced damage.

Tyrla's blast connects for 25 points of damage against the creature, hurting it badly.

Avril and Mandla attack, but both deal reduced damage.

The two smaller undead provoke opportunity attacks, but only one hits and does reduced damage.

On Pender's turn he attacks the larger creature on a charge, hitting it for 24 points of damage (but then reduced).

It does, however, drop the target.

Since the two fleeing targets are easy prey, I'll consider this combat resolved.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 4, 2009)

Siobhan moves over to examine the remaining bodies of the undead. She looks them over for any signs of what turned them into undead.

OOC: Heal +15 or Know. religion +11. Since we had a few goblinoids that looked the same, I'm trying to decide if they were turned into that type of undead by a ritual, or disease, or something else.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2009)

Pender will examine the body of the large undead, intent on making sure the creature is truly dead and not going to come back and attack.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 4, 2009)

As some of her companions began to examine the bodies of the strange undead creatures, Tyrla took the time to search the area for the signs of any more foes...

OOC: Maintaining 60 feet of altitude, make a close circle of the campsite, then expanding outward in a spiral pattern.  Keep widening the pattern until she either sees something suspicious or gets to about 300 yards out.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 5, 2009)

Siobhan's inspection reveals that these creatures were originally goblinoid in nature (save the ghost dire lion which leaves no trace). The creation of these creatures is likely influenced by a druid's magic, through lengthy ritual and modification. They are creatures that thirst for bone, and are more intelligent than zombies and skeletons but less than truly intelligent undead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2009)

After the battle, it's a bit more unnerving being in this wasteland during the night. The rest of the darkness passes, uneventful, but every wind carries with it the threat of something else looming in the thornwastes. The next morning arrives, and the group is able to continue their progress.

_Rising from a low mesa is an intimidating sight. A massive lion of stone crouches, as if ready to pounce on a nearby hill. The cyclopean monolith is composed of a dull tawny stone. It looks to be about two hundred forty feet in length, and the top of its maned head rises over eighty feet from the ground. There seems to be some sort of hollow between the lion's front paws, in the area bordered by its chest. Likewise, hints of a dark cave are apparent in its gaping maw._


----------



## renau1g (Nov 9, 2009)

*"Wow....this is certainly, uhm, unexpected. How could someone or something make such a big thing without anyone seeing it?"* Pender asks to nobody in particular, shivering despite himself at the size of the structure.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Out in this wasteland? Larian points out.  I doubt word spreads from here faster enough for anyone to know about it before it crumbles.  And that's if any visitors survive long enough to recount their descriptions.  He continues to study the leonine edifice, hoping someone else will have better luck devising a plan to gain entry.

[sblock=ooc]Spells Prepared: 4/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1
0-  Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Silent Image, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strenght (Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fly, Mass Resist Energy, Haste (Trans)
4th- Greater Invisibility, Evard's Black Tentacles, Dimension Door, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer(Trans.)

Spells In Effect:
Mage Armor--16 hours since waking

Pearl of Power--1/1
Dispelling Chord--5/5
LM Rod of Extend--2/3[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 10, 2009)

*"I might need ya t' magic up my club later, Larian.....stabbin' those ghoulies didn't do much good, though I'm not so great with a club so I'm not sure it'll help much.....still, might be a good idea t' try the next time we fight some undead,"* Warren says after the battle.  He cleans off his blade and waits to see if any more trouble shows up, then follows along when the group resumes traveling.

Finally, as they spot the giant lion statue, Warren comments *"That's pretty damn big.....and pretty damn intimidating.  Keep yer eyes an' ears peeled when we get close to it.  I'm gonna take a very, very careful look around there t'be sure we don't spring nothin'.  Be ready t' blast some ghoulies if I get jumped by 'em outta the blue.  I'll jes' bet that thing's the Ghost Lord's den or somethin'......he was s'posed t' live out here in the Thornwaste, right?"*

[sblock=OOC]In case we move ahead without any further discussion beforehand, I'll just add now that Warren's plan is to sneak over to the lion-statue after the group gets within 100 feet or so, telling the others to hang back until he's scouted out the area.  Then he'll sneak over, taking 10 on Hide and Move Silently for a 28 each, and start a careful search of the area once he gets within 20 feet, taking 10 on Search checks for a 23 each as he checks around the paws and the ground near them and between them, making his way towards whatever gap lies between the paws but not entering whatever cave, pit, door, or other gap is there.

Once he's checked that much, he'll sneak back to the group and bring them along, but will resume his Searching once they get to the entrance, if he finds one by the paws.  Any Search checks he makes immediately around and in the entrance area will be taking 20 for a 33 total.  He doesn't care if the others get bored or antsy waiting for him to take that extra-careful measure around the entrance, he doesn't wanna spring any deadly traps there, especially not with the whole group nearby and the possibility of necromantic or otherwise magical traps that he expects the Ghost Lord to have around here.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrla rose up into the air once more, maintaining an airborne watch to support Warren's scouting.

OOC: For his first scouting, Tyrla will stay back at the limit of Eldritch Spear range (About 150 feet up and roughly 100 feet back).  Once the group begins to move in, she will close to within 60 feet).  Can we figure our healers took care of the damage from the preceding fight?  Also, I am rather sick, and don't expect to posting a lot until this weekend- give or take.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 11, 2009)

Siobhan gazes up in awe at the monolithic structure before them. The work it must have taken to craft such a thing is almost unbelievable. As they approach, it begins to exert its ominous presence on her. See the dark hints of a cave entrance at both the mouth and feet, she says to her companions.

"There seems to be two ways in. Tyrla, can you see anything from your vantage above? Entering from above might mean fewer dangers."


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 25, 2009)

_(OOC: Bump!)_

Warren sneaks closer to the structure to take a careful look around for threats, traps, and entrances.....


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2009)

Closer inspection reveals little more to note. The lion's maw extends into a tunnel leading into the creature, as does the gap between the front paws. Occationally the growl of distant beasts can be heard in the air while you wait nearby. It shouldn't be too difficult to access either entrance.

While the structure is in a state of disrepair, there are still many signs of recent foot-traffic in the area, but there are no outward signs of activity visible on the surface.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2009)

So, we have no real information about what awaits us, and we have two entrances to choose from?  I can't say I like the dilemma this poses, Larian muses aloud.  I suppose the simplest answer is to start at ground level and see where that gets us.  While I agree that it's possible that we'll avoid some trouble entering above, I also worry about that trouble coming up to find us, and potentially catching us from behind.
[sblock=Spells]Spells Prepared: 4/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Silent Image, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strenght (Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fly, Mass Resist Energy, Haste (Trans)
4th- Greater Invisibility, Evard's Black Tentacles, Dimension Door, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer(Trans.)

Spells In Effect:
Mage Armor--16 hours since waking

Pearl of Power--1/1
Dispelling Chord--5/5
LM Rod of Extend--2/3[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 27, 2009)

*"Warren, can you sneak in a bit and see if you can tell what awaits us?"* Pender asks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 28, 2009)

*"Sure I could try,"* the halfling responds, *" 'cept for one li'l problem.  I can't see in the dark.  Once I get a little ways inside, the moon don't shine down there an' I'm helpless.  I used up my only lights back when we were traipsin' 'bout the countryside, fighitn' lizzies an' gobbos."*


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 30, 2009)

"I could create a light for you, however you would not be able to sneak so well carrying around a glowing stone. I suppose we should all proceed together and hope that we spot any dangers before we blunder into them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2009)

Flanked by massive stone paws to the north and south, this hollow is hidden in teh shadow of its great stone head above. A worn stone path leads between the great paws to a low stone ramp, which climbs up to an impressive archway in the lion's chest. Two basalt statues of skeletal lions stand facing each other on either side of the arch, as if passing judgment upon those who travel between them.

The stone path leads up into a large chamber with rough-hewn walls with a domed ceiling rising fifteen feet overhead. To the north is heaped a large mound of crushed nettles and briars, arranged in some sort of nest, while to the south lies a massive mound of bones. The area smells strangely musty and acrid.

There are more signs of heavy activity in the chamber, but it seems to be abandoned at the moment. There is no obvious exits from this chamber other than the entrance you used to get here.


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 1, 2009)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

It was a majectic sight. A massive lion in the middle of a wasteland. Had they stumbled upon the home of the Ghost Lord? Would they be able to enlist its aid or at least stop it from siding against the horde threatening the Vale? Avril bent down, finding comfort in the proximity of her dog, trying to shake away the uncertainty of what lay ahead. "Be careful," she called softly to Warren as he left to explore the structure, though she wasn't sure if the halfling had heard her.

"If Warren cannot go in without being able to see in the dark," she started, "then perhaps I can take the form of a small animal and have a look. Or perhaps that will serve as a way to draw out anything that may be lurking there, if it is animal in nature." She didn't really like the idea of being bait, but one had to be practical about these things. They were up against the unknown. "Either way, we should move closer and be ready." Avril completed a few protective spells before sneaking closer after Warren.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Easy Trail (Avril, 8 hours)
Charisma Damage (Mandla -2)
Extended Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 8 hours)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Easy Trail (1)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Greater Magic Fang

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Easy Trail (2)
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 2, 2009)

Siobhan begins moving warily towards the large pile of bones. Her eyes play over the confusing jumble as she tries to piece together the puzzle of what animal, or animals, they once were. More importantly she looks for signs of how they died, by tooth and fang or some other exotic means.

OOC: Heal +15 as she tries to determine what killed them.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 2, 2009)

Pender will keep watch over Siobhan as she looks over the remains of the dead creatures.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tyrla followed the others into the room.  After a brief scan of the chamber, she rose up towards the ceiling, ready to guard against whatever threats might reveal themselves...

OOC: Quick scan of the room- first with See the Unseen, then with Detect Magic.  If nothing terribly important is revealed, take a high guard position- flying at ceiling height, center of the room.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 5, 2009)

Warren inspects the floor ahead as he leads the group inside, then once Siobhan goes to check out the pile of bones, Warren heads over to the right-side wall to search for traps or secret doors.  He doesn't bother inspecting the floor where he and the others aren't going to walk on their way to the bone-pile or the wall.

[sblock=ooc]Who's carrying a light, anyway?  I'm not sure who's lighting the way as we go inside.

Warren takes 20 on Search checks for now, not caring that it's taking up several minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2009)

As Warren begins searching the walls and floor for an entrance, Siobhan identifies that the bones are relatively fresh - between a few days and a few weeks old - mostly of indiginous wildlife to the wastelands. Whatever creature left these remains was quite powerful, taking down beasts the size of a dire lion and apparently crushing it.

Warren soon finds that there is a secret door along the back wall, one that could lead further into the stone lion.

(Sorry for the slowness, work is goign to be hell for me until the 1st).


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 5, 2010)

Siobhen moves to join the others as they move down the hidden corridor.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 9, 2010)

*"'Ey, a door.  Lessee where it leads....."* Warren says, not too loudly.

He carefully pokes, prods, nudges, and fiddles with parts of the wall, using the tip of his short sword to help pry at edges, until he gets the secret door open.  Then waits for the others to follow before leading them onward.  He checks the floor of the hidden passage's first 20 feet thoroughly, then relaxes his search for a while as he proceeds further in (assuming it does open into a hidden hallway or stairway).

[sblock=ooc]Taking 20 on Search again for the first 3 spaces past the secret door after getting it open, then just taking 10 on subsequent Search checks as he moves down the rest of the hidden passageway, if that's what it is, until he notices anything different, unusual, or suspicious, like a room or strange markings, at which point he'll take 20 on Search checks around the entrance or immediate surroundings of such a room or markings etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 19, 2010)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 55/55 - Spot +15 - Listen +15*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril nervously listened to Siobhan's interpretation of what the animal bones were, even though she herself had surmised as much. "Whatever did this could very well still be here. We're lucky so far that it is not in its nest." She waved her hand to indicate the area they were standing in. "We'd better hurry." Keepin a closer eye on the entrance, she kept her back to the wall Warren was working on, actively looking to see if she couldn't see anything return.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Active Spot checks while Warren is examining the door.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Easy Trail (Avril, 8 hours)
Charisma Damage (Mandla -2)
Extended Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 160 minutes)
Greater Magic Fang (Avril, Mandla, 8 hours)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Easy Trail (1)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)
Greater Magic Fang

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Easy Trail (2)
*Level 3 (4): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Energy
*Level 4 (3): * Air Walk, Cure Serious Wounds, Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------

